#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-05
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<jake333> how do i install darwin streaming server onto ubuntu
<evand> jake333: This is not the channel to ask that in.  /join #ubuntu
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r1483 ma/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py): Stopped the username auto-fill from clobbering the m-a username selection.
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r39 migration-assistant/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Better i18n support, detection fixes, support for spaces in usernames.
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r40 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: Releasing 0.4.1.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<evand> cjwatson: can you upload m-a 0.4.1 (r40) and merge with my Ubiquity branch (r1483)?  The latter is dependent on the changes in the former.  Thank you.
<xt> why does the "kickstart installer" download package-list from dapper-security, and not my local mirror?
<cjwatson> xt: file a bug on kickseed with your kickstart file (minus any passwords) attached. It's an awkward corner case because we don't want people to miss out on security patches without realising it
<cjwatson> evand: bazaar.launchpad.net only seems to have r39
<xt> cjwatson: well, I only selected url --url http://x.x.x.x/ubuntu/, but it says my repository is broken because the package index doesnt match the dapper default server install
<xt> because it download the package index from ubuntu-security
<cjwatson> xt: bug please :-)
<xt> argh! :)
<xt> Is kickstart fundamentally different from preseed?
<evand> cjwatson: arr, I'll fix that in a bit.  Class now.  Sorry about that.
<cjwatson> xt: kickstart is implemented on top of preseed, and you can actually mix them if you want
<cjwatson> (our kickstart has a 'preseed' command extension)
<xt> k, I think i'll be better of making a good preseed
<evand> cjwatson: fixed
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1909 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): merge from Evan
<evand> thanks!
<cjwatson> just minor tweaks in the merge, d-i/manifest and debian/changelog
<cjwatson> (I tend to only update d-i/manifest right before an upload)
<evand> ah, I had originally left the updated packages bit in tact as subtle hint that it depended on the new m-a
<evand> but I'll remember that for future merges
<cjwatson> evand: uploaded migration-assistant earlier, which you may have noticed
<cjwatson> ah, noted
<evand> indeed, just waiting on a few builds
<evand> spac and amd64
<evand> sparc*
<cjwatson> just trying to decide what else is urgent
<evand> eh?  Are we approaching a cut off?
<cjwatson> well, there's the beta in <2 weeks
<evand> ah, indeed
<cjwatson> evand: bug 89821?
<evand> cjwatson: it sounds like the spaces in the username bug.
<evand> but I wont know for sure until I see the logs
<cjwatson> ok
<evand> The only other major issue I'm working around right now is that m-a does a bad job of detecting which users of Windows XP it should actually care about, that and handling /home on a different partition.  Both of those should be relatively easy to fix and will do so for .2
<evand> err 0.4.2
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-06
<evand> I forgot to note that I'm still working on the IOError stuff, but I'm trying to get these last bugs in m-a smoothed out first.
<saispo> hi
<saispo> how germinate know DIST values ? because i need to build feisty custom CD but he want to use edgy...
<cjwatson> try germinate --help
<saispo> hi cjwatson :)
<saispo> i think, it's a shell script before which send edgy...
<cjwatson> shell scripts are easy to read; I recommend reading it ;-)
<saispo> =)
<saispo> yep, i read, i adapt, i fix, it's very interesting ;-)
<saispo> it's about restricted now...
<saispo> cjwatson: you use xfce ?
<cjwatson> no
<saispo> k
<saispo> cjwatson: it's possible to grab seeds file of feisty ?
<cjwatson> yes, usual place
<saispo> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/
<saispo> i found... before i search under bzr :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1910 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * GTK frontend: Don't reset partition_edit_mount_combo's cell renderer;
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  doing so causes GTK warnings.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1911 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * New partitioner: Allow changing the mount point for NTFS.
* cjwatson tries to work out how to figure out which partitions need to be unmounted before committing partitioning changes
<cjwatson> guess it needs a parted_server extension
<saispo> cjwatson: the syntac of automatic partitioning in preseed file is the same for feisty, or some changes occur ?
<saispo> s/syntac/syntax/
<cjwatson> you need to add 'd-i partman-auto/method string regular' if you're preseeding partman-auto/disk
<saispo> ok
<saispo> thks
<saispo> d-i partman-auto/method string regular
<saispo> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/discs/disc0/disc
<saispo> d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe      string root :: \ 500 10000 1000000000 ext3 method{ format } format{ } \ use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext3 } mountpoint{ / } .  \ 64 512 300% linux-swap method{ swap } format{ } .
<saispo> d-i partman/confirm_write_new_label    boolean true
<saispo> d-i partman/choose_partition           select \ Finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<saispo> d-i partman/confirm                    boolean true
<saispo> you think it's good ?
<cjwatson> /dev/discs/disc0/disc won't work in edgy or later. you need to use /dev/hda or /dev/sda as appropriate.
<saispo> erf
<cjwatson> In feisty, if you only have one disk, you can just leave out partman-auto/disk
<cjwatson> (that won't work in edgy)
<saispo> ok
<saispo> i want an automatic partition on the first disk (hda or sda) but i don't know before
<cjwatson> use feisty with partman-auto/method but without partman-auto/disk then
<saispo> ok :)
<saispo> i use feisty at this time :)
<saispo> i leave the ubuntu partitioner for my product under edgy
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-07
<evand> cjwatson: Hrm, migration-assistant doesn't currently report the size of things it's going to import to the installer.  I could implement this over next week (Spring Break here) for most items.
<evand> Unless of course you think it's too risky so close to release, in which case I would recommend modifying the warning in the new partitioner to say, "at least 2GB and enough space for any data you have chosen to import from your previous OS" or something to that effect.
<joejaxx> cjwatson: do you have any links to the documentation on the debian install cd building process? other than the debian wiki
<john> what do I need to add to my /etc/apt/sources.list  to be able to install streamripper with apt-get?
<cjwatson> evand: do we import data yet, or just settings?
<cjwatson> joejaxx: no, that and the documentation in debian-cd itself are all I know of
<cjwatson> john: no idea - this channel's for full OS installation rather than figuring out how to install particular packages
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1912 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): * Add XS-Vcs-Bzr field to debian/control.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1913 ubiquity/debian/changelog: reorg
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1914 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py): - Add more space around text in question dialogs.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1915 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.25
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1916 ubiquity/ (82 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Automatically unmount mounted partitions if they are on a changed
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  partition table or they are to be mounted somewhere other than /media/*.
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  Display an error and allow the user to try to unmount them manually if
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  automatic unmounting fails (LP: #89605).
<evand> cjwatson: My Documents, My Pictures, and My Music, so yes, we import data as well.
<cjwatson> evand: ok, so perhaps report the size (shove it in the debconf db somewhere) but don't change the partitioner yet? That should obviously be minimally safe, means the partitioner can be changed independently, and that warning needs to be reimplemented properly for the new partitioner anyway ...
<evand> cjwatson: ok, will do
<evand> thanks
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1917 ubiquity/debian/changelog: note fix for LP: #90276
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1918 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Work around datetime misbehaviour if the system clock is set before the
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  Unix epoch (LP: #57952).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1919 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.13ubuntu7,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  localechooser 1.37ubuntu1, migration-assistant 0.4.1, partman-auto
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  62ubuntu6, partman-base 100ubuntu6, partman-efi 11ubuntu3.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1920 ubiquity/d-i/get-sources: make sure to remove d-i/source/console-setup/.svn
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1921 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base 100ubuntu7.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1922 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.25
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1923 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.26
<joejaxx> cjwatson: alright thanks
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1924 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog): * Make acquire_lock properly atomic (LP: #90391).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1925 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ubiquity.glade: open/save in glade-3
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1926 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * GTK frontend: Remove the disk bar placeholder for the new partitioner;
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  we'll probably have to do without the disk bar for Feisty at this point.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-08
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1927 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * KDE frontend: Fix disk selection handling in automatic partitioner so
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  that we stop always selecting the last disk no matter what (LP: #83010).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1928 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): remove disk bar placeholder from KDE frontend too
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1929 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Reluctantly print error messages from main program to stdout rather than
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  stderr, as gksudo swallows them otherwise.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1930 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Drop dependencies on gparted and qtparted. Instead, print a helpful
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  error message if --old-partitioner is used but these programs are not
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  installed.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1931 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: partconf 1.19build1.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1932 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.26
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r258 timezone/lib/ (frontend/gtk-ui.py tz.py): timezone fixes from ubiquity
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r254 oem-config/.bzrignore: ignore debian/oem-config-kde
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r259 timezone/.bzrignore: update ignores
<saispo> hi
<joejaxx> hello
<saispo> anyone know how can i create a repository with alphabetical order such as ubuntu repository ? mini-dinstall can do it or i must use other things ?
<cjwatson> saispo: off-topic for this channel.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1933 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.27
<joejaxx> cjwatson: is the udeb.list in the debian-installer image directory in the repos a collective on for all the d-i make targets? netboot, hd, cdrom_isolinux
<joejaxx> s/in/one/g
<joejaxx> on*
<cjwatson> IIRC it's for everything
<cjwatson> MANIFEST.udebs has a more detailed breakdown
<joejaxx> ah ok i just wanted to make sure
<joejaxx> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2007-03-09
<bdmurray> anybody around?
<bdmurray> there is an interesting bug 90173 that is probably "installer" related
<bdmurray> where xfsprogs isn't installed if you format a partition as xfs
<evand> bdmurray: cjwatson would be the person to ask for that and he's on GMT.
<joejaxx> evand: i got an iso built and it boots but it is broken :P
<evand> broken?
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> the d-i is not on it
<joejaxx> it only has memtest86+ :P
<joejaxx> so i wonder what happened
<bdmurray> evand: cool thanks
<joejaxx> the weird thing is though
<joejaxx> is that it is in the tmp work area that is created when the disc images are built
<evand> heh
<joejaxx> yeah
<evand> joejaxx: I'd love to help you, but my experience with building cds is limited to adding udebs to d-i currently.
<joejaxx> evand: it is quite alright :)
<joejaxx> hopefully after april i will have time to dive into the d-i source more
<evand> joejaxx: are you in University?
<evand> s/U/u
<joejaxx> not this semester
<joejaxx> i will be back in next semester again
<evand> ah, I thought that date might coincide with your spring break
<joejaxx> nope it coincides with post-feisty release
<joejaxx> :P
<evand> wow, you'd figure I'd pick up on that, but apparently not
<joejaxx> yours was a valid one
<joejaxx> :)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I'll look at that when LP comes back, but I suspect that that's one of the problems that's gone away for free with the new partitioner
<cjwatson> bdmurray: (because now we naturally use partman-xfs which calls apt-install xfsprogs which ensures that ubiquity doesn't remove xfsprogs after copying the filesystem over)
<joejaxx> cjwatson: do you know why when building with debian-cd a situation would arise when it does not build discs with the d-i but the d-i imagesets are in the build work directory during the build process?
<cjwatson> sounds like one of its directories is configured wrongly in CONF.sh
<cjwatson> but otherwise, no, not really, this is the sort of thing that's incredibly hard to debug remotely ...
<joejaxx> oh ok
<joejaxx> i will try and look again
<cjwatson> if by build work directory you mean BDIR or TDIR or whatever it is
<joejaxx> yes TDIR
<joejaxx> i will look again perhaps i overlooked something
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r255 oem-config/d-i/get-sources: make sure to remove d-i/source/console-setup/.svn
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r260 timezone/ (15 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Update language and timezone handling code from ubiquity.
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Move the timezone step before the keyboard step.
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Apply language and timezone changes at the end of oem-config rather than
<CIA-4> oem-config:  on the fly.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r261 timezone/ (.bzrignore d-i/get-sources debian/changelog debian/rules): merge from mainline
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r262 timezone/lib/frontend/gtk-ui.py: finish reordering keyboard and timezone steps
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r256 oem-config/d-i/sources.list: bump to feisty
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r257 oem-config/ (d-i/Makefile debian/changelog debian/rules):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Add a 'debian/rules update-local' target to allow updating d-i/source/
<CIA-4> oem-config:  without updating debian/changelog, which is sometimes convenient for
<CIA-4> oem-config:  local hacking.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1934 ubiquity/ (d-i/Makefile debian/changelog debian/rules):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Add a 'debian/rules update-local' target to allow updating d-i/source/
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  without updating debian/changelog, which is sometimes convenient for
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  local hacking.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r258 oem-config/.bzrignore: ignore lib/frontend/*.bak
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r263 timezone/debian/ (changelog control rules):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Depend on a version of console-setup at least as new as the one in our
<CIA-4> oem-config:  source tree.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: It's this bug - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/90173
<cjwatson> oh, server? odd
<cjwatson> ah, maybe incorrect seeds
<cjwatson> yeah, seed bug. I'll fix it in feisty, thanks
<cjwatson> problem was that xfsprogs wasn't on the server CD at all
<bdmurray> sure, no problem
<bdmurray> I also ran into an NTFS resize bug in Herd 5 last night
<cjwatson> what kind?
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r264 timezone/lib/frontend/gtk-ui.py: no i18n here yet
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r265 timezone/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge from mainline
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r266 timezone/ (12 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Update keyboard handling code from ubiquity.
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Apply keyboard changes at the end of oem-config rather than on the fly.
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Track console-setup 1.13ubuntu4 changes by generating and using
<CIA-4> oem-config:  MyKeyboardNames.pl based on xkb-data, which is more up to date than
<CIA-4> oem-config:  KeyboardNames.pl.
<cjwatson> this branch is getting hairy
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r267 timezone/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/oem-config.glade):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Stop the user page spreading out in an ugly manner now that the pages
<CIA-4> oem-config:  are bigger. This does result in an unpleasant amount of empty space; the
<CIA-4> oem-config:  page needs a redesign to cope with this.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r268 timezone/scripts/ (console-setup-apply localechooser-apply): executability
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r269 timezone/lib/frontend/gtk-ui.py: fix filter startup
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r270 timezone/debian/rules: fix tzsetup post-base-installer script not to use /target
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r271 timezone/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/oem-config.glade):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Activate the Forward button when Enter is pressed in any entry field on
<CIA-4> oem-config:  the user page.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r272 timezone/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/gtk-ui.py):
<CIA-4> oem-config: * Leave the UI up until we've finished applying changes; we now have to
<CIA-4> oem-config:  regenerate the initramfs (due to console-setup changes) and it takes a
<CIA-4> oem-config:  while.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1935 ubiquity/ (80 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * New partitioner: Add validation for system partitions being formatted
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  (LP: #89461).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1936 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Really use MyKeyboardNames.pl (based on xkb-data) rather than
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  KeyboardNames.pl.
<joejaxx> cjwatson: i think i need to change something in feisty/boot-i386
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-03
<twb> Can the live CD (i.e. casper) auto-detect the timezone from nearby machines?
<twb> Currently, it seems to be turning the NTP server's 12:15+1100 into 12:15+0000 (i.e. GMT, but wrong by eleven hours).
<twb> Hmm, it seems that live-initramfs has timezone support, but hardy's casper doesn't :-(
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r884 ubuntu/ (9 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-11 kernels.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r885 ubuntu/ (38 files in 2 dirs): * Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-24> casper: cjwatson * r470 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/14locales):
<CIA-24> casper: * Always set language in both /etc/default/locale and /etc/environment
<CIA-24> casper:  (thanks, Sebastien Bacher).
<CIA-24> casper: cjwatson * r471 casper/debian/changelog: typos
<CIA-24> casper: cjwatson * r472 casper/scripts/casper-bottom/14locales: make indentation readable
<CIA-24> casper: cjwatson * r473 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.119
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r886 ubuntu/ (31 files in 4 dirs): * Adjust help text to refer to gfxboot UI where appropriate (LP: #66881).
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r887 ubuntu/ (build/boot/x86/f3.txt.live debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> debian-installer: * Update the syslinux live CD F3 help text to talk about live-install
<CIA-24> debian-installer:  rather than live-expert.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r888 ubuntu/ (30 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-24> debian-installer: * Document "Check CD for defects" boot option (only for gfxboot, due to
<CIA-24> debian-installer:  space constraints).
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r889 ubuntu/ (31 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-24> debian-installer: * Use <literal> rather than <screen> when referring to the boot: prompt in
<CIA-24> debian-installer:  the middle of a sentence, to avoid making translators work with sentence
<CIA-24> debian-installer:  fragments.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r890 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-24> debian-installer: * Resync syslinux live CD F1 and F5 help page cross-references with
<CIA-24> debian-installer:  help.xml (thanks, Steve Langasek; LP: #151127).
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r891 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu31
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I don't know if you have seen pitti'
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I don't know if you have seen pitti's email re the minutes from our meeting last week, but he thinks we need to talk to the support team re dmraid, to make sure they know whats going on if we choose to ship it, knowing the functionality issues that it has.
<TheMuso> I'm just wondering where to from here. Should I contact that team and discuss it with them?
<cjwatson> TheMuso: Yes. I think I'd suggest starting with #canonical-support on irc.c.c.
<CIA-24> console-setup: cjwatson * r52 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto): * Set default layout for Kurdish to tr(ku) (LP: #28683).
<CIA-24> console-setup: cjwatson * r53 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu4
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2531 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-type):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * test -e fails on dangling symlinks; simply ignore errors when creating
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  ~/.config/autostart/mythtv.desktop symlink, rather than trying to test
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  for it in advance (LP: #197915).
<cjwatson> superm1: ^-- might want to backport that?
<superm1> yeah that's a much better solution...
<superm1> unfortunately rolling a new 7.10 disk is a lot more trouble than its worth at this time.  having it in 8.04 will be sufficient
<superm1> thanks for the nicer solution though :)
<CIA-24> partman-base: cjwatson * r80 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_devices.c):
<CIA-24> partman-base: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-24> partman-base:  - Fix parted_devices check for floppy devices, broken by me in
<CIA-24> partman-base:  partman-base 100 (sorry!).
<CIA-24> partman-base: cjwatson * r81 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_devices.c): * Skip /dev/ccache* devices (LP: #193267).
<CIA-24> partman-base: cjwatson * r82 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 114ubuntu3
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2532 ubiquity/debian/ (29 files in 2 dirs): * Update imported translations from gtk+2.0 2.12.8-1.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2533 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Overload get_oem_id in noninteractive to avoid calling back into the
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  frontend and trying to talk to debconf when the install process already
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  has the database locked (LP: #198108).
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Install oem-config-gtk in the noninteractive frontend when appropriate.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2534 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): * apt-install needs to be called as root or it will fail silently.
<cjwatson> evand: r2533> hmm, why does it work for other frontends?
<cjwatson> (or does it?)
<evand> it doesn't
<evand> oh
<evand> I'm getting my revnos confused
<evand> because the other frontends don't actually end up calling the base frontend function
<evand> they pull the data from the UI
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<cjwatson> also, perhaps an execute_root helper is called for
<cjwatson> maybe the base frontend implementation should be fixed, since it'll basically never work when required
<evand> will do.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2535 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Moved the get_oem_id fix to the base frontend so that other frontends can take advantage of it.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2536 ubiquity/ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Clean up calls to execute as root.
<cjwatson> something rotten in the state of Denmark regarding bug 198106
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198106 in ubiquity "Configure partitions for RAID1, received: The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198106
<cjwatson> I wonder if clear_partitions is missing a couple of checks for partman files
<cjwatson> hmm, yeah
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> I think have a fix, I'm just doing a merge first
<cjwatson> s/think/think I/
<cjwatson> but I'd like you to look over it once I have it
<evand> will do
<CIA-24> partman-target: cjwatson * r701 ubuntu/ (69 files in 7 dirs): merge from Debian 54
<CIA-24> partman-target: cjwatson * r702 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): indentation changes to match those merged from Debian
<CIA-24> partman-target: cjwatson * r703 ubuntu/ (commit.d/clear_partitions debian/changelog): * Don't clear partitions marked "do not use" (LP: #198106).
<cjwatson> evand: ^-- that one; one-liner
<evand> looking now
<cjwatson> compare with partman-basicmethods/choose_method/dont_use/
<evand> ah, indeed
<evand> thank you
<cjwatson> I was wondering if anything else should be checked, but haven't thought of anything yet
<cjwatson>                         if $(echo "$mp" | grep -wqs "^/$x$") || $(echo "$mp" | grep -qws "^/$x/*"); then
<cjwatson> should that be .* at the end? I'm not quite sure what that regex is trying to check
<cjwatson> using -w seems a bit odd there too
<cjwatson> err, and surely $(... | grep -q) is always false; did you mean to use (...) rather than $(...)?
<cjwatson> hmm, not false, just a little odd to use command substitution when you only want the exit code
<evand> All points are correct.  I think the second point was a copy and paste mistake.  Not a direct copy and paste, though.  Have you already made the changes, or shall I?
<evand> and the regex is checking to see if the mountpoint is one of those listed or is a subdirectory of one of those listed.
<evand> I couldn't think of a way to do that in a single grep at the time, but if you know of a cleaner, more readable approach, by all means substitute it in.
<cjwatson> go ahead and make them
<evand> already on it
<cjwatson> the easiest approach sounds like egrep -q "^/$x(\$|/)"
<evand> ah, fantastic
<cjwatson> of course, /* checks for zero or more slashes, rather than slash followed by zero or more characters :)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> one last problem I noticed is that stat isn't compiled into busybox-udeb
<evand> egrep -qs, no?
<evand> ah, hrm.
<cjwatson> -qs if you like but I don't think it's needed; when reading from a pipe the input file is not going to be nonexistent or unreadable
<evand> should I work around that or is it small enough to be included in the busybox deb?
<cjwatson> I think you should probably change busybox to add it
<evand>  -qs> ah, indeed.  I'll leave it as -q to avoid confusion.
<cjwatson> debian/config-udeb, CONFIG_STAT and CONFIG_FEATURE_STAT_FORMAT
<cjwatson> (there is a tool to edit those files but for small changes I tend to just do it by hand)
<CIA-24> partman-target: evand * r704 partman-target.ubuntu/ (commit.d/clear_partitions debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> partman-target: * Clean up mountpoint check for bug fixing and readability. Thanks
<CIA-24> partman-target:  Colin Watson.
<cjwatson> evand: looks like that tree is unbound; can you push it?
<cjwatson> (sorry for nagging if you were about to do so)
<evand> should be already done.  Try again and let me know if you're still not getting it
<evand> But yes, caught that it was unbound shortly after committing and bound it.
 * evand wishes that was stored in .bazaar/locations.conf so it was easier to notice
<cjwatson> got it, thanks
<cjwatson> you don't need the subshell for a single pipeline in the if condition
<cjwatson> for two pipelines combined with || I would certainly use it for clarity
<evand> whoops, I knew that, I apparently just wasn't paying close attention.  I'll fix that momentarily, thanks for catching it.
<CIA-24> partman-target: evand * r705 ubuntu/commit.d/clear_partitions: Remove unnecessary parens in previous commit.
<mario_limonciell> evand, I'm not sure if it's present in ubiquity, but it looks like the time zone map is off in oem-config when zoomed in.  Were you aware, or should I file a bug?
<CIA-24> partman-target: cjwatson * r706 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 54ubuntu1
<mario_limonciell> okay since you're afk, i filed bug 198179 so as to not forget.  if you were already aware, then disregard it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198179 in dell "oem-config timezone map is off" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198179
<TheMuso> dc
<TheMuso> ugh wrong tab
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-04
<TheMuso> Well well well. I got accessibility working from wubi, with a little command-line hackery. Need to try it without hackery first, to make sure it isn't a flook.! :)
<evand> TheMuso: you managed to fix the command line getting truncated at 256 bytes bug?
<TheMuso> evand: Not quite. I switched the access=* around with the --
<TheMuso> The -- means nothing, so as long as access=* comes before that, we should be fine.,
<evand> My understanding was that anything after the -- was carried over to the installed system.
<TheMuso> Just confirmed it without touching a thing. Gets truncated at access=
<evand> indeed, I haven't found a fix for that yet.
<TheMuso> Hrm right.
<TheMuso> Its probably an internal kernel thing I'm guessing.
<evand> I believe it's grub4dos, as the problem does not exist outside of Wubi.
<TheMuso> Alternatively, have you considered putting a lot of the stuff thats currently on the command line, into a file, instead of on the command-line? Stuff like locale, keyboard, etc.
<TheMuso> Right.
<evand> indeed grub4dos has the kernel command line statically set to 256 bytes, but we patched it to match regular grub.  The problem still exists however.
<TheMuso> Yeah you said as much.
<evand> TheMuso: I imagine those options are carried over from when Wubi used the alternate CD
<evand> But that would be a nice temporary workaround.
<TheMuso> evand: Right, because thats another option, and I think wubi should detect what CD is being used, and act accordingly///
<evand> I don't believe it even uses the alternate CD anymore.
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<TheMuso> Makes sense.
<evand> I'll mention the idea of moving the locale and keyboard into the preseed file to Ago tomorrow (er, later today :) )
<TheMuso> Ok, because I think its our best bet, as they really don't need to be on the command-line, IMO.
<evand> indeed, though I'd still like to fix that bug as it's eventually going to bite us again, I imagine.
<TheMuso> Likely enough, yes.
<superm1> cjwatson, could you tell me what part of d-i is causing this stub to come up? http://imagebin.org/14534
<superm1> we don't need language support in our alternate disk (and languages are not in our seeds), so it'd be more ideal for that to not show
<cjwatson> superm1: that's pkgsel; preseed pkgsel/install-language-support to true or false (I assume false) to get rid of it
<cjwatson> 256 bytes> odd, the kernel has #define COMMAND_LINE_SIZE 2048
<tjaalton> cjwatson: is there something missing that prevents using relatime by default? didn't we decide that it would be good to have?-)
<cjwatson> mostly, a technical difficulty inside partman with regard to picking any default mount options
<cjwatson> might be able to do something though
<tjaalton> cjwatson: partman-base?
<cjwatson> no, a mix of other partman-*
<cjwatson> p.s. please don't reassign stuff to plain 'partman' - it doesn't exist
<cjwatson> I'll have a look at it
<tjaalton> yeah, there was some bug recently..
<cjwatson> I know, I've got it here
<tjaalton> ah so it was exactly this one :)
<tjaalton> duh
 * tjaalton handles too many bugs..
<tjaalton> anyway, thanks for having a stab at it
<CIA-24> user-setup: cjwatson * r99 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog functions.sh):
<CIA-24> user-setup: * Make is_system_user always return false if OVERRIDE_SYSTEM_USER is set
<CIA-24> user-setup:  (LP: #153310).
<CIA-24> user-setup: cjwatson * r100 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.16ubuntu5
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r424 oem-config/ (debian/changelog scripts/user-setup-wrapper):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Allow user creation even if a non-system user already exists (thanks,
<CIA-24> oem-config:  Torsten Spindler; LP: #153310).
 * cjwatson blinks
<cjwatson> 'EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "relatime" or missing value'
<cjwatson> I thought we had all the support we needed?
<cjwatson> oh, maybe mount is supposed to translate it
<xivulon> what this the max strlen for the kernel commandline options?
<xivulon> seems to be 2048, but I still get a truncated string at 256, evand had a patch for grub4dos
<xivulon> will need to recheck my testing rig
<cjwatson> as far as the kernel itself goes I believe it is 2048; there are several places along the way it could be truncated though
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r666 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog free_space/new/do_option):
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: * When creating a new filesystem, set the default mount options to the
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning:  contents of /lib/partman/mountoptions/${fs}_defaults if it exists
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning:  (LP: #160450).
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r667 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 54ubuntu3
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r892 ubuntu/debian/changelog: * No-change rebuild to pick up new components (busybox 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12).
<CIA-24> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r556 ubuntu/ (mountoptions/ext2_defaults debian/changelog): * Default to mounting ext2 with relatime (LP: #160450).
<evand> the kernel itself is 4096 on x86, iirc.
<CIA-24> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r557 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-basicfilesystems.templates): * Add Choices-C entries for mount options.
<xivulon> do you rekon it is better to try to fix the truncation or do a workaround to shorten the cmdline?
<xivulon> I mean, of course the first option is better, but not sure what sort of work is involved (wrt "several places").
<evand> I think we should go with the workaround anyway (as discussed in PM, we're not using the alternate CD), but continue to try and find the source of the bug.
<evand> locale and layout can be preseeded in the preseed file on the desktop CD.  The accessibility stuff needs to remain on the kernel cmdline though.
<evand> As it's part of casper.
<xivulon> I'd need "initrd" preseeding, in the sense that the settings are read in casper-premount off hard disk
<xivulon> Do not think that any question is really needed before casper-premount
<xivulon> might even be possible to pass accessibility stuff in there
<xivulon> Also in lupin, we might want shorter aliases for "iso-scan/filename" and "debian-installer/custom-installation"
<xivulon> I'd suggest "isoscan" and "c-i"
<evand> The accessibility stuff has to be on the kernel cmdline, aiui.  I don't think shorter aliases are necessary.  Moving the locale and layout preseeded questions to a file should be sufficient.
<xivulon> In my case locale/layout/variant are also in preseed, the preseed file is copied to initrd / during casper-premount and the options are imported in casper-bottom (iirc)
<xivulon> ithat basically should be +/- equivalent to initrd preseeding
<cjwatson> casper could process the accessibility stuff when reading the preseed file
<xivulon> yes, that is something I was thinking
<cjwatson> putting the locale in the preseed file doesn't actually work right now, I think, but could be made to
<xivulon> as mentioned the preseed file is first seen in casper-premount but processed in casper-bottom
<cjwatson> I would definitely recommend finding the source of the truncation; that causes all kinds of irritating problems
<evand> I'm confused, are you saying we modify casper to do such a thing?  Because the accessibility stuff isn't a debconf question.  Also, I thought the locale in the preseed file worked as we're using the desktop CD and the preseed file doesn't get read until very late anyway.
<tjaalton> syslinux should allow at least 512 chars
<cjwatson> evand: oh, good point
<evand> indeed, I shared that thought last night.
<cjwatson> (not in debconf)
<evand> I know it will bite us eventually :)
<xivulon> I could grep out the relevant values from the preseed or another file and set things separately in pre-mount
<evand> As it stands we're only two characters shy of fitting the whole thing, I don't think drastic measures are needed.  Stripping out the debconf preseeds should be more than sufficient.
<xivulon> cjwatson locale preseeding does not work, what about keyboard layout/variant?
<xivulon> do I need commandline too for those
<xivulon> evand I think we need a bit more than 2 chars, particularly if we want accessibility in there
<xivulon> we now also have "noprompt" in there
<evand> ah, I forgot about that.  Still, that's 11 bytes.  The debconf questions still cover that.
<evand> the removal of them, that is.
<xivulon> evand can you have a quick wubi run and let me know what things should be removed from commandline and what added to preseed?
<evand> will do
<xivulon> if you press esc at boot you also have options such as vebose mode ans safe graphic mode that may add a few bytes
<xivulon> relevant files are /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst and /ubuntu/install/custom-installation/preseed.cfg
<evand> tjaalton: my suspicion is that it's grub4dos' fault.  syslinux works fine, but wubi doesn't make use of it.
<xivulon> ah
<evand> cjwatson: so you suggested that I was correct about the accessibility stuff, but is there a problem with preseeding locale in a file for ubiquity that I'm not seeing?
<tjaalton> evand: ah, right
<cjwatson> evand: locale is configured in 14locales; preseed file is read in 24preseed and doesn't duplicate the work
<cjwatson> it will preseed it successfully for ubiquity, probably, but not for the running live system
<evand> ah, hrm.
<xivulon> will send an email to bean123/tinybit
<tjaalton> hmm, partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device doesn't seem to work anymore, what's the replacement?
<evand> The longest option is 298 bytes.  Removing console-setup/layoutcode and console-setup/variant code brings us down to 243.
<xivulon> will upload the changes tonight
<evand> thanks
<superm1> cjwatson, thanks.  would you mind merging that from the debian-cd branch at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/debian-cd/mythbuntu-debiancd/
<superm1>  then?
<evand> which reminds me, I need to dig for those instructions now that I have my IRC server back up and running.
<cjwatson> superm1: done
<superm1> thanks
<superm1> i might have a few more task related questions, but we'll see how the next daily pans out now
<evand> cjwatson: what are your thoughts on having a wubi download link on ubuntu.com?
<evand> personally I like the idea
<xivulon> as mentioned at UDS, I'd be glad to donate/redirect wubi-installer.org domain
<evand> as does xivulon :)
<xivulon> ...and xivulon wife (most importantly)...
<evand> heh
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r425 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/gtk_ui.py lib/zoommap.py): * Port zoommap fixes from ubiquity.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2537 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: choose-mirror
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  2.19ubuntu2, console-setup 1.21ubuntu4, localechooser 1.42ubuntu2,
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  partman-base 114ubuntu3, partman-basicmethods 38ubuntu1, partman-jfs
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  25, partman-partitioning 54ubuntu3, partman-target 54ubuntu1, user-
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  setup 1.16ubuntu5.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2538 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.15
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2539 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.7.16
<evand> cjwatson: any objection to me putting out a new oem-config?
<cjwatson> go ahead
<evand> thanks, will do
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r426 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-24> oem-config:  1.21ubuntu4, user-setup 1.16ubuntu5.
<cr3> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not seem to prompt for the video driver anymore, is this a known change?
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-x
<cjwatson> that sort of thing is entirely up to the package's maintainer scripts
<cr3> thanks, I thought it might've been a debconf thing because specifying -plow didn't change anything. actually, specifying -pfoo had the same effect and didn't give any errors
<cjwatson> it's not a debconf problem
<cjwatson> -plow doesn't invent questions that the maintainer scripts don't ask. :-)
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r427 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.32
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r428 oem-config/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/step_timezone.glade):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Use a GtkEventBox rather than a GtkScrolledWindow for the tzmap to
<CIA-24> oem-config:  match ubiquity (LP: #198179)
<evand> cjwatson: did you miss the question about a link to wubi on the ubuntu.com site, or is it something that you need to give some thought?
<cjwatson> I don't feel strongly; newz2000 would be the one to ask
<evand> indeed, had already planned on it, just wanted to run it by you first
<evand> ok, thanks
<evand> xivulon: if you could start a conversation with Matthew Nuzum for what you'd like to have done and CC me on it, I'd very much appreciate it.
<xivulon> will do
<evand> thanks
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r893 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu32
<TheMuso> I'd be happy to help change the accessibility code to read from the preceed file if that makes things any easier...
<CIA-24> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r558 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 56ubuntu3
<CIA-24> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r731 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-ext3.templates): * Add Choices-C entries for mount options.
<CIA-24> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r732 ubuntu/ (mountoptions/ext3_defaults debian/changelog): * Default to mounting ext3 with relatime (LP: #160450).
<CIA-24> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r733 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 49ubuntu2
<CIA-24> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r719 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-jfs.templates): * Add Choices-C entries for mount options.
<CIA-24> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r720 ubuntu/ (mountoptions/jfs_defaults debian/changelog): * Default to mounting jfs with relatime (LP: #160450).
<CIA-24> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r721 ubuntu/debian/control: Ubuntu maintainer address
<CIA-24> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r722 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 25ubuntu1
<CIA-24> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r798 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-reiserfs.templates): * Add Choices-C entries for mount options.
<CIA-24> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r799 ubuntu/ (mountoptions/reiserfs_defaults debian/changelog): * Default to mounting reiserfs with relatime (LP: #160450).
<CIA-24> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r800 ubuntu/debian/control: Ubuntu maintainer address
<CIA-24> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r801 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 39ubuntu1
<CIA-24> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r751 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-xfs.templates): * Add Choices-C entries for mount options.
<CIA-24> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r752 ubuntu/ (mountoptions/xfs_defaults debian/changelog): * Default to mounting xfs with relatime (LP: #160450).
<CIA-24> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r753 ubuntu/debian/control: Ubuntu maintainer address
<CIA-24> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r754 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 35ubuntu1
<twb> I'm having trouble customizing the live system so it has both the correct time and the correct timezone.
<twb> Simply fixing the /etc/localtime link within filesystem.squashfs and deleting the casper-bottom/02timezone script (and rebuilding the ramdisk) results in the correct timezone, but the wrong actual time -- until I run `ntpdate-debian -u' from the running live system.
<evand> TheMuso: Thanks, but I don't think it will be necessary and I'd like to avoid making any large changes like that as part of the workaround.
<TheMuso> evand: Fair enough, I'm of the same thought as well, but if there is no other options...
<evand> TheMuso: indeed :)
<TheMuso> evand: Had a chance to do any dmraid testing?
<evand> TheMuso: thought you might ask.  That's my plan for all of this evening leading up to the meeting.  I only just got settled in and unpacked yesterday.
<TheMuso> evand: Fair enough, I'll be around if you need me.
<evand> great
<TheMuso> As for getting it into hardy however, thats another story. The support folks don't feel that its something that they want to support, especially since it may give Ubuntu more of a bad rep t han anything. The example given was someone using fakeraid who has/gets a support contract with Canonical...
<twb> Correct me if I'm wrong, but surely the OS just sees a normal disk when using fakeraid?
<TheMuso> twb: No thats not the case at all.
<TheMuso> twb: Fakeraid is made up with a BIOS that writes special metadata to the hard disks, and in Windows' case, drivers that read that metadata and transparently handle the RAID functionality.
<cjwatson> if that were the case, it would be easy :-/
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Exactly.
<cjwatson> from everything that's been said, I'm coming round to deferring it
<cjwatson> which is a shame, but we *did* start on it kind of late, and didn't promise anything
<TheMuso> Yeah its a shame, as I do have a slight vested interest in it also. I am tracking upstream progress however, and will keep everybody posted, and will see what we can do for intrepid.
<twb> Oh well.  Fakeraid is pretty silly when you had md.
<TheMuso> twb: Yes, but just about every consumer/prosumer/low-end server board comes with it these days, and most people don't know any; better.
<cjwatson> from the point of view of specifying a system, yes; from the point of view of having a fakeraid system already and trying to put Ubuntu on it ...
<TheMuso> And yes, there is what cjwatson said regarding dual booting/installing Ubuntu onto an existing fakeraid.
<cjwatson> I'll find the master bug about dmraid support and pass it over to you (remind me if I don't); it could do with an "official"-looking update on status
<twb> So ubiquity supports md and lvm now?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok.
<TheMuso> evand: Nevertheless, it would be interesting to see how those fakeraid BIOSs you have behave, as well as any Windows tools that may be available for them.
<TheMuso> As we could at least mention something about different controllers.
<cjwatson> twb: no
<cjwatson> but nor was it planned for it to support dmraid in this cycle
<cjwatson> (the discussion above was just for dmraid support at all, and in d-i)
<twb> Fair enough.
<cjwatson> it's on my list for the 8.10 UDS
<evand> TheMuso: indeed, I still plan on investigating this.
<twb> UDS?
<cjwatson> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<evand> LVM and RAID in ubiquity is?
<cjwatson> dmraid is
<evand> ah, indeed
<twb> Well, I "fixed" my clock grief issue by running ntpdate-debian -s -u at the end of /etc/rc2.d.  That means something in rcS.d or rc2.d is doing something dumb w.r.t. the clock, and (bizarrely) ntpd -g isn't fixing it.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I'd be happy to help/draft a spec for dmraid if need be.
<cjwatson> that would be good
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-05
<CIA-24> partman-auto: cjwatson * r255 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/auto-shared.sh perform_recipe):
<CIA-24> partman-auto: * Ensure that there is always at least one primary partition after
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  autopartitioning. An existing primary partition on the disk satisfies
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  this, as does a recipe partition explicitly marked $primary{ }; if
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  neither of those exists, then arbitrarily promote the first recipe
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  partition to be a primary partition.
<CIA-24> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r199 partman-auto-lvm/ (debian/changelog lib/auto-lvm.sh):
<CIA-24> partman-auto-lvm: * Ensure that there is always at least one primary partition after
<CIA-24> partman-auto-lvm:  autopartitioning, considering only the non-LVM parts of the recipe.
<CIA-24> partman-auto-lvm:  Requires partman-auto (>= 73ubuntu4).
<CIA-24> partman-auto: cjwatson * r256 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog recipes/atomic recipes/home recipes/multi):
<CIA-24> partman-auto: * Remove explicit $primary{ } specifiers from standard recipes. We only
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  need them to be primary if no other primary partitions exist already.
<CIA-24> partman-auto: cjwatson * r257 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-24> partman-auto: * Relax auto-resize constraints now that a primary partition is not
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  unconditionally required; this will allow auto-resize partitioning on
<CIA-24> partman-auto:  systems that already have three primary partitions (LP: #134950).
<xivulon> I noticed you are short of space on the CD, I can squeze ~700K off wubi since now debugging is on
<xivulon> unfortunately last time I turned it off I had a crash in vista (which I cannot reproduce when debugging symbols are in)
<xivulon> I will give another go tonight and see what happens
<cjwatson> that would be great if it can be made safe
<xivulon> I will try my best, but debugging without symbols is a major pita...
<xivulon> Hopefully some of the other changes since last time "addressed the issue"
<xivulon> but I am usually not that lucky...
<ebel> The netinstall directory has a file "splash.rle" that's a simple ubuntu splash graphic. It's shown to clients.
<ebel> How can I edit this file or make a new one? What format is it?
<cjwatson> it's syslinux lss16 format
<cjwatson> best documentation for creating a new one is probably in build/boot/x86/pics/polverini_b.README in the debian-installer source package
<cjwatson> though the colour assigned to palette index 7 may vary
<ebel> Brilliant, thanks cjwatson
<evand> michael_e_brown_: While the install in noninteractive mode completes, something is preventing oem-config from getting installed.  I'm looking into it and will keep you posted.
<mebrown> evand, ping. Tried with todays daily CD and it gets further, but I get the same ValueError
<evand> assuming you didn't see this as well:
<evand> 13:12:41 < evand> michael_e_brown_: While the install in noninteractive mode completes, something is preventing oem-config from getting installed.  I'm looking into it and will keep you posted.
<mebrown> ah. yeah, that would be my home account
<evand> mebrown: can you post logs?
<mebrown> havent seen it since I havent been home in the past couple days
<evand> ah, ok
<mebrown> I'm looking into it... I might not have yesterdays daily... (I was told it has been updated, but /.disk/info says 20080303, which seems wrong
<evand> oh!
<evand> I should note
<evand> there were a few CDs today
<evand> only the most recent works
<evand> as the previous ones didn't have live filesystem updates
<mebrown> huh
<mebrown> ok
<mebrown> can you give me a URL and I'll manually pull down and update?
<mebrown> bbiam...
<evand> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20080305.3/
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2540 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * Fix the --no-continue option.
<xivulon> good news: can make wubi 700K smaller, and do not get any crash :)
<xivulon> evand will upload soon
<evand> xivulon: great!
<evand> did the crash just stop occuring or did you find the root cause?
<xivulon> pure luck, some of the other changes might have fixed it
<xivulon> I'll keep an eye on user feedback anyway and ask users to check well the new build
<evand> ok
<xivulon> tonight I am also uploading the umenu pot... Last chance for text changes...
<TheMuso> evand: You know there is a way to gather the metadata needed to get dmraid to sdupport that ATI controller? I'd have to dig it up, but its possible to do, and its then a matter of sending upstream, which can be then used to write supporting code.
<evand> TheMuso: ooo, that I did not.  I'll definitely have to look into that.
<evand> xivulon: I'd suggest going with the ones suggested on the wiki, except for the bit about WinFOSS applications unless you can convince slangasek and henrik that we have enough time to persue that.
<xivulon> Do you mean proposal 3 in the umenu wiki?
<xivulon> That does notmap correctly since it does have 4 bullets, and am not sure the last one applies
<evand> yes
<xivulon> do you want to change the english text yourself?
<xivulon> then I will pull
<evand> will do
<xivulon> thanks
<TheMuso> What is the windows installer written in if I may ask?
<TheMuso> I pulled the source the other day, and saw it was some form of scripting...
<mebrown> evand, looks like noninteractive is going now. gotten way past where it failed before.
<xivulon> TheMuso that is nsis
<xivulon> and calling it scripting is a big word
<xivulon> plugins are mostly in c/c++
<TheMuso> xivulon: Ah ok, showing my ignorance clearly. :)
<soren> nsis?
<xivulon> http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
<xivulon> was not my choice...
<soren> Ah.
<mebrown> evand, percent complete is a bit wonky, though. Goes from 99% complete copying files back to 75% complete configuring target system.
<xivulon> I took over from the original interface and kept adding... Would have been much wiser to migrate everything to python/venster...
<evand> mebrown: yeah, the display needs a bit of polish.  I have some changes in my local branch.
<mebrown> evand, any way to skip "getting time from network time server?"
<mebrown> also, not properly clearing the line when it scrolls
<mebrown> doh.
<mebrown> AttributeError:
<mebrown> Wizard instance has no attribute 'reboot'
<evand> clearing line> yeah, that's one of the things I have a fix for in my local branch
<evand> hrmm
<mebrown> also doesnt appear to have run my scripts
<mebrown> checking
<mebrown> some weird behaviour, not sure what to make of this....
<mebrown> It gives the attribute error (noininteractive.py, line 122 in progress_loop)
<mebrown> Then, it displays this:
<mebrown> 0 percent complete: Detecting file systems...
<mebrown> No root file system: No root file system is defined.
<mebrown> Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<mebrown> Bad password: You entered an empty password, which is not allowed, please choose a non-empty password.
<mebrown> Password:
<evand> re time server>  I think preseeding clock-setup/ntp false will fix that
<evand> hrm, perhaps it called return_to_partitioning
<mebrown> (not a huge deal, just sits there for about 10 secs, which I wanted to eliminate.)
<mebrown> biggest problem is that it does not appear to have run my post-install scripts
<evand> ah, found the problems, I believe.  One moment.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2541 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Properly handle success_command and rebooting in the noninteractive
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  frontend.
<evand> mebrown: there's some more changes I want to do here, but I'll let you know when that lands on a CD.  You might be able to get around it for the time being by removing ubiquity/reboot from your preseed file.
<mebrown> will that fix the issue with it not running my scripts?
<evand> oh, no it wont.  The only way to do that is to modify the code.
<evand> in the initramfs, before ubiquity runs, that is.
<mebrown> but you know what the problem is?
<mebrown> how long until it hits a daily CD?
<evand> yes, I forgot a call to run_success_cmd in the noninteractive mode
<evand> hrm
<evand> I can try to get it in for tomorrow's CDs, but I'm not sure how sucessful I'll be as we're in a freeze leading up to Alpha 6.
<mebrown> I'm working on getting our factory install revamped to use the noninteractive feature and a few other things.
<evand> ok
<mebrown> how long is the freeze, as I am trying to get something workable this week
<mebrown> so I can move on to some other improvements
<mebrown> If you could let me know, I'd appreciate it. Time for me to go home for today.
<evand> it's until the Alpha is released, which should be tomorrow.  I'll do my best to get this in asap though.
<mebrown> if it is delayed until Friday, it wont be the end of the world for me.
<mebrown> fwiw
<mebrown> I was just afraid if the freeze is for another week, that is problematic
<evand> ah, understood
<mebrown> just keep me informed and I'll be happy.
<evand> will do :)
<mebrown> thanks.
<xivulon> evand rev 449 for wubi
<TheMuso> evand: I think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/112402/comments/14 has the info you need to at least try and collect the needed data to be sent upstream.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112402 in dmraid "Fasttrack Promise not recognized: "No RAID disks"" [Medium,In progress]
<evand> xivulon: thanks
<evand> TheMuso: thanks
<TheMuso> evand: np
<TheMuso> However, that could only be for Promis controllers... In general though, the metadata is somewhere at the end of the disk.
<TheMuso> I think its just a matter of having to search around for it...
<xivulon> evand the 449 build should be 1.3M as opposed to 2.1
<evand> xivulon: committed my attempt at polishing the wording on the options for umenu.  You might want to have another person look over that as well though.
<xivulon> you might want to run make clean first
<xivulon> ah thanks
<xivulon> not sure about "Reboot assistance"
<xivulon> that is basically the title of the page with the options: reboot now, reboot later, boot helper
<evand> yeah, me either, but at the same time I'm not sure about "boot into a new world"
<evand> boot helper works for me
<xivulon> suggestions welcome anyone...
<xivulon> "reboot required" maybe?
<evand> oh, I misread completely
<evand> yes, that works
<xivulon> hmm at least in wine there is not enough space to display option 2
<evand> xivulon: I seem to be missing Hungarian.nsh when building wubi.
<evand> argh
<xivulon> yes I took it out as explained in the changelog
<xivulon> since it was creating problems with encodings
<xivulon> but it should compile anyway
<xivulon> at least it does on mine
<xivulon> or better I renamed the po files to hu.po.ignore
<xivulon> one sec
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-06
<xivulon> ah didn't do make clean for translations and missed the error...
<xivulon> remove Hungarian from src/wubi/translator.nsh (line 25) and compile again
<evand> fantastic, thanks
<xivulon> 1.3M?
<evand> 1.1
<evand> but r447 was 1.4M
<xivulon> do not know why but am glad about that :)
<xivulon> I had 2.1 and 1.3...
<xivulon> that though means that the savings are 300K as opposed to 700K
<evand> indeed, but that still helps, I imagine
<evand> thanks
<evand> ok, I'm heading out for a little bit.  I'll be back later tonight.
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> evand see my msg about umenu text for option #2 being too long
<xivulon> umenu rev 17 is up
<xivulon> did not fix the option 2 text though
<xivulon> 'night
<HADES\stephans> not sure if this is the spot to ask... but, I have a question regarding the installer.
<HADES\stephans> I have ubuntu booting fine via tftp boot
<HADES\stephans> it grabs the preseed file fine off the we server
<HADES\stephans> does every thing.. but it refuses to use my internal mirror of the repository...
<HADES\stephans> is the online install repo hard coded in to the installer?
<HADES\stephans> here is the relevane section in preeseed:
<HADES\stephans>      14 d-i mirror/http/hostname string http://horus.farorbit.com
<HADES\stephans>      15 d-i mirror/http/directory string /os/ubuntu/gutsy/
<HADES\stephans>      16 d-i mirror/suite string gutsy
<soren> HADES\stephans: "http://horus.farorbit.com" is not a hostname. It's a URI.
<cjwatson> right, that's a likely cause
<HADES\stephans> soren it matches the documentation here: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/apbs04.html
<HADES\stephans> should I omitt the http://?
<cjwatson> no, it does not match that documentation
<cjwatson> d-i mirror/http/hostname string http.us.debian.org
<cjwatson> http.us.debian.org is not the same as http://us.debian.org
<cjwatson> you should definitely omit the http://
<HADES\stephans> ok
<cjwatson> it wouldn't do any harm to file a wishlist bug on choose-mirror to have it skip over http:// automatically, mind you
<HADES\stephans> right
<xivulon>  evand, cjwatson: just to let you know that received a report of a user with working suspend under wubi/ntfs!
<xivulon> I must admit I didn't test the feature with the new kernels, and cannot do so until tonight. If someone else could also confirm this would be great!
<xivulon> also my understanding is that hibernation doesn't work with a swap file (correct me if I am wrong), but it does not seem that the pm policies check for that
<xivulon> i.e. you are shown the hibernate button even if your swap is on file
<xivulon> 2 users confirmed they can suspend...
<cjwatson> nice
<xivulon> yes I am really pleased, was just asking mjg59 if there was any change in that respect!
<xivulon> I did squeeze down wubi by turning off debugging symbols by the way
<CIA-24> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r755 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): * Make finish.d/aptinstall_xfs and valid_filesystems/xfs executable again.
<CIA-24> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r713 ubuntu/ (choose_method/filesystem/do_option debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> partman-basicmethods: * When changing filesystem, set the default mount options to the contents
<CIA-24> partman-basicmethods:  of /lib/partman/mountoptions/${fs}_defaults if it exists (LP: #160450).
<CIA-24> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r714 ubuntu/debian/control: Ubuntu maintainer address
<CIA-24> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r715 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 38ubuntu1
<CIA-24> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r716 ubuntu/ (choose_method/dont_use/choices debian/changelog): * Make choose_method/dont_use/choices executable again.
<CIA-24> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r717 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 38ubuntu2
 * cjwatson hits that cscvs bug from the dawn of time with a spoon
<CIA-24> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r756 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 35ubuntu2
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r668 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog free_space/new/do_option): * Silence warning in case $id/options already exists.
<CIA-24> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r669 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 54ubuntu4
<CIA-24> partman-target: cjwatson * r707 ubuntu/ (commit.d/clear_partitions debian/changelog): * Don't clear partitions that aren't marked as using a filesystem.
<CIA-24> partman-target: cjwatson * r708 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-24> partman-target: * Run clear_partitions from finish.d, not commit.d; commit.d is run in all
<CIA-24> partman-target:  sorts of places, such as while configuring RAID, where we don't want to
<CIA-24> partman-target:  clear partitions yet (LP: #198106).
<Bashtoni> Hi
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> right, the changes I've made can be replicated as follows
<cjwatson> boot the installer, and run through it until it asks you for a partitioning method (Guided, Manual, etc.)
<cjwatson> press Alt-F2 and then Enter to start that shell
<cjwatson> then type the following commands exactly:
<cjwatson> chmod +x /lib/partman/choose_method/70dont_use/choices /lib/partman/finish.d/70aptinstall_xfs /lib/partman/valid_filesystems/25xfs
<cjwatson> mv /lib/partman/commit.d/60clear_partitions /lib/partman/finish.d/10clear_partitions
<cjwatson> nano /lib/partman/finish.d/10clear_partitions
<cjwatson> scroll down to line 19, where it says '[ -f "$id/method" ] || continue'
<cjwatson> immediately below that, add a line that says:
<cjwatson> [ -f "$id/use_filesystem" ] || continue
<cjwatson> save and exit
<cjwatson> return to the installer (Alt-F1) and continue
<cjwatson> [done]
<Bashtoni> OK, giving it a try now
<cjwatson> (you can use tab-completion to help with the awkward filenames of course)
<Bashtoni> Gah, damn vi-less installer
<Bashtoni> It failed because the 10clear_paritions included :w ;)
<Bashtoni> Trying again properly..
<cjwatson> I use vi myself, but memory is more important in the installer so we pick a single one that most people can cope with
<Bashtoni> OK, that worked
<Bashtoni> Only oddness is that I created two RAID partitions - a small one for /boot, larger to use as LVM
<Bashtoni> Only prompted me to create one MD device, the other seemed to already have been created
<cjwatson> I'll try not to debug that at the same time :-)
<cjwatson> presumably that's not actually a problem as such, just odd?
<Bashtoni> Yeah
<Bashtoni> Nice, just noticed the installer uses relatime by default now :)
<Bashtoni> Actually, there was one other small issue
<Bashtoni> The installer complained about not being able to mount /dev/md1 (which is a pv for lvm)
<Bashtoni> Let me continue fine though
<cjwatson> I think that's a known one
<cjwatson> IIRC anyway
<cjwatson> there is some pain around lvm/raid combinations, but I think mostly warnings
<cjwatson> yeah, relatime by default was yesterday
<cjwatson> ok, that sounds good enough, I'll upload that
<cjwatson> thanks
<Bashtoni> NP, thanks for sorting it :)
<CIA-24> partman-target: cjwatson * r709 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 54ubuntu2
<cjwatson> s/yesterday/Tuesday/
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2542 ubiquity/d-i/update-changelog: use dch -t option, added in devscripts 2.10.9
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r429 oem-config/d-i/update-changelog: use dch -t option, added in devscripts 2.10.9
<evand> xivulon: fantastic!
<xivulon> indeed! when you have a couple of mins can you test it to confirm?
<evand> will do
<xivulon> A user reported the following issue during kernel upgrade:
<xivulon> ln: creating hard link `/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-11-generic.dpkg-bak' => `/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-11-generic': Operation not permitted
<xivulon> I managed to upgrade successfully yesterday night
<evand> perhaps ntfs-3g has issues with hard links
<xivulon> do not recall having such issues in the past, and as mentioned I did a kernel upgrade myself which I'd expect would involve similar steps
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> that code in update-initramfs changed recently
<cjwatson> perhaps the semantics for hardlinks on NTFS aren't POSIXy enough to support what we need
<cjwatson> TheMuso_: ^-- thoughts?
<cjwatson> I bet you can't rename over the top of another file with link() or something :-(
<evand> I really need to always configure my VM installs to output to a serial console.  I just ran into a hard lock when installing Wubi, but I cannot reproduce it now.
<xivulon> was that during ubiquity? same amd64 issue?
<xivulon> didn't hear any complaint about that from users by the way
<evand> indeed, during X startup.
<xivulon> I'd thought that the news on suspend had to be compensated somehow...
<evand> heh
<xivulon> Do not think that X startup should be related to wubi though... Would be a first...
<evand> I imagine it would be a bug with ntfs-3g or FUSE if it was Wubi-specific, but I wouldn't worry about it.  If I can reproduce it, I'll take care of getting decent logs.
<evand> "Fix: file and directory removal, rename and move may have been denied with an "Operation not supported" error message." - perhaps related?  That's from the ntfs-3g changelog for 1.2216
<xivulon> looks plausible
<xivulon> what is the current version of ntfs-3g?
<xivulon> 1.1120
<evand> Also, I checked with the ntfs-3g ML regarding the amd64 and VMWare bug and was told by a SuSE developer that the bug (which is in FUSE, not ntfs-3g) is not present in the FUSE kernel module from 2.6.24 (instead of using the one from fuse-2.7.2)
<xivulon> ah good catch
<evand> well, he did basically tell me to Google next time as it was the top hit on the ntfs-3g forums for the top of the stack trace :/
<evand> I'll take it to -kernel.
<xivulon> heh
<xivulon> would it be possible to upgrade ntfs-3g?
<xivulon> it might be that the error is triggered only in some particular circumstances though
<xivulon> which would explain why I did not notice a thing
<evand> not sure, I imagine that's a call for slangasek to make.
<xivulon> can you ask him or do you want me to do it?
<cjwatson> if there's a good reason to upgrade it, we probably should - subscribe the ubuntu-release team to the bug and ask for a feature freeze exception
<xivulon> I'd guess the same holds for fuse/vmware
<xivulon> I'll write a bug report then
<xivulon> but if I link that to the kernel-upgrade failure, it might be difficult to prove that 1.2216 might actually fix that
<xivulon> since the ntfs-3g error might be sporadic
<xivulon> I will make it a bit more generic maybe
<xivulon> I have created bug #199161
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199161 in ntfs-3g "File and directory removal, rename and move may have been denied with an "Operation not supported"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199161
<xivulon> I subscribed the ubuntu release team, let me know if I need to do anything else for the feature freeze exception
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2543 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-basicfilesystems
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  56ubuntu3, partman-basicmethods 38ubuntu2, partman-ext3 49ubuntu2,
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  partman-jfs 25ubuntu1, partman-partitioning 54ubuntu4, partman-reiserfs
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  39ubuntu1, partman-target 54ubuntu2, partman-xfs 35ubuntu2.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2544 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2545 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.16
<cjwatson> ^-- just in case they need to respin with the partman-basicmethods fix
<evand> ah, whoops.
<cjwatson> not your fault
<cjwatson> I had forgotten about the antediluvian cscvs bug that caused that
<tjaalton> cjwatson: thanks for working on relatime-support.. it should be the default now?
<tjaalton> gah, to the bus ->
<xivulon> would you think that a lower swappiness would be beneficial in wubi installations (given that the swap is an ntfs-3g file)?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: alternate only for the moment, desktop support probably not in alpha 6 but in beta
<tjaalton> cjwatson: I've done a couple of netboot installations, and at least mount(1) doesn't show the options?
<tjaalton> -s
<cjwatson> tjaalton: I had to add it to busybox mount
<tjaalton> cjwatson: I mean the installed system doesn't seem to use it, or is there something missing?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: does it show up in /etc/fstab?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: no, only "defaults"
<cjwatson> can I see your syslog and the date of the netboot image you used?
<cjwatson> you need to have downloaded it on Tuesday evening or later
<tjaalton> the image is from yesterday morning.. damn
<tjaalton> oh
<evand> Would it be reasonable to call dhclient in the initramfs?  The removal of eth0 from the interfaces file breaks preseeding via a URL on the desktop CD.
<cjwatson> urr. might need to ask that in a wider forum, I'm not quite sure
<cjwatson> you could do it if and only if preseeding is in use
<evand> Or perhaps I should just add the lines back to interfaces if url= is set?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/syslog
<cjwatson> tjaalton: busybox definitely too old
<cjwatson> Mar  5 15:45:53 kernel: klogd started: BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu10)
<cjwatson> busybox (1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) hardy; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   * Add support for relatime and norelatime mount options (closes: #460824).
<cjwatson>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 04 Mar 2008 11:02:33 +0000
<tjaalton> cjwatson: yeah, I'll try again tomorrow :)
<cjwatson> maybe downloaded it from a mirror that was behind
<cjwatson> oh, we were having internal mirroring problems yesterday morning
<cjwatson> that would probably be it
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> I fetch installer images from a.u.c, the rest is mirrored locally
<xivulon> looks like I spoke too soon on the ntfs-3g issue... The chap came back and he is using fat32 not ntfs...
<xivulon> so the feature freeze exception looses one case study....
<xivulon> I'd still think that 1.216 is useful
<xivulon> but now I have to find out what is the issue with vfat
<xivulon> obvious q are hard links supported in vfat?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: hrm. Interesting, but not entirely surprising to me. I wonder whether we should check what filesystem /boot is sitting on perhaps? At this point, I have no other ideas.
<mebrown> evand ping
<evand> mebrown: pong
<mebrown> we had a conversation here that I was going to ask you something, but I've forgotten...
<mebrown> just a sec while I think... :)
<evand> heh, ok
<mebrown> evand, nope, cant remember. doh.
<evand> haha, that's ok.  Just ask in here or via email when you do :)
<xivulon> evand ^ on ntfs-3g
<evand> xivulon: hard links are not supported on vfat, as I understand it
<xivulon> yeah that was my guess too
<xivulon> I am wondering though if hard links in kernel upgrade scripts are a new feature
<xivulon> I don't think I have seen anyone complain about that before
<evand> probably because hardly anyone uses fat32 anymore :)
<TheMuso> Hard links don't work on NTF either do they?
<TheMuso> NTFs
<TheMuso> Oh of course not, that was what was being discussed earlier.
<evand> TheMuso: works for me
<TheMuso> evand: HRM so its just FAT32 then.
<evand> indeed
<TheMuso> Actually... That might explain why the wubi test I did the other day on a FAT32 windows install didn't boot properly after it had finished installing. :)
<evand> xivulon: perhaps we should just tell people using fat32 to covnert their filesystem to NTFS?  I can't see any reason why someone would want to keep using FAT32.
<evand> You don't support < Windows 2000 anyway, right?
<TheMuso> evand: People still may want to access windwos from Linux without having a separate partition.
<TheMuso> evand: Although the problem with this, is that FAT32 wouldn't support symbolic links either I would think.
<evand> TheMuso: I don't follow.  Why wouldn't they be able to do that?
<TheMuso> evand: Yeah thinking about it more, now that we have ntfs-3g with write support, it is totally nullified.
<xivulon> evand I did have several users with fat...
<xivulon> so I am a bit perplexed
<evand> symbolic links do not work for me on vfat
<xivulon> can you double check hard links
<xivulon> that is only relevant for /boot
<xivulon> I am not sure why hardlinks are needed at all to be honest...
<xivulon> I would have thought that you just have to generate an initrd and drop it in /boot
<TheMuso> xivulon: Its more complex than that I'm affraid.
<TheMuso> xivulon: It has to do with making sure that a valid initramfs is still present, even if a new initramfs generation fails.
<TheMuso> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyInitramfsErrorHandling
<TheMuso> I think is the correct URL.
<evand> xivulon: double checked, no such luck
<cjwatson> we could fall back to a more stupid and less reliable implementation if the hardlink attempt fails
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Thats what I'm starting to wonder about.
<cjwatson> like cp -a (takes more space, but would do)
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I guess we could simply put the hard linking into an if check, and if it fails, then we copy...
<cjwatson> well, ln -f blah || cp -a blah
<cjwatson> but yeah
<xivulon> that would be great!
<cjwatson> not really much that can go wrong with ln that wouldn't break cp too
<cjwatson> aside from vfat
<cjwatson> so that approach should be safe
 * cjwatson sighs at crappy non-POSIX filesystems in this day and age
<evand> well, vfat isn't really this day and age :)
<TheMuso> yet heaps of devices still use it.
 * TheMuso looks at USB sticks.
<evand> point taken
<xivulon> have a look at your usb key...
<xivulon> Ok I will have to rectify the feature freeze request
<xivulon> I still think that it is valid, since ntfs shortcomings might also have produced the same issue
<TheMuso> Well thsi initramfs issue is a bug, and well found too.
<cjwatson> *my* USB key is ext3 :-P
<xivulon> reformatting that does not count...
<CIA-24> partman-target: cjwatson * r710 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules): * Fix build; commit.d is gone, really.
<cjwatson> how about I test-build partman-target this time :-/
<TheMuso> heh
<cjwatson> urgh, ubiquity doesn't notice d-i components failing to build
<TheMuso> Alright, what I might do, is make initramfs changes, and check whether they make a difference locally on a modified image using wubi. If so, I'll upload.
<CIA-24> partman-target: cjwatson * r711 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 54ubuntu3
<mebrown> f13 ping
<mebrown> doh. wrong channel
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2546 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.7.17
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2547 ubiquity/ (d-i/Makefile debian/changelog): * Ensure that our build fails if one of the d-i components fails to build.
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r430 oem-config/ (d-i/Makefile debian/changelog): * Ensure that our build fails if one of the d-i components fails to build.
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r431 oem-config/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Add a check-manifest tool to ensure that d-i/manifest is in sync with
<CIA-24> oem-config:  d-i/source/ on upload (from ubiquity).
<TheMuso> What file or files does wubi check on the CD to check that it is an Ubuntu CD?
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2548 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-target 54ubuntu3.
<TheMuso> xivulon: How does wubi know what CD it is being run from, i.e ubuntu, kubuntu, etc?
<xivulon> TheMuso, it parses .disk/info
<xivulon> if it's an ISO it first extracts .disk/info
<xivulon> to be precise, wubi scans all disks for signs of an Ubuntu CD starting with the drive hosting the exe
<xivulon> if a CD is find it enters into CD "mode", so that for instance you cannot select a different distro
<TheMuso> Ah ok, thanks.
<xivulon> hmm is it possible/useful to test suspend-to-ram in vm (virtualbox)?
<xivulon> suspend to ram seems to be disabled by default in such setup and if I run the command manually does not work too well
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2549 ubiquity/ (d-i/Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Don't clean console-setup; bits of it are intentionally missing from our
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  copy, and it's not necessary.
<CIA-24> oem-config: cjwatson * r432 oem-config/ (d-i/Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Don't clean console-setup; bits of it are intentionally missing from our
<CIA-24> oem-config:  copy, and it's not necessary.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-07
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2550 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.17
<cjwatson> ... since 1.7.16 was hosed by the partman-target breakage
<TheMuso> Ok. Ubiquity is now doing its bit, this is onto a Windows FAT32 partition thanks to wubi, suing a modified initramfs-tools to copy if hardlinking fails...
 * TheMuso waits.
<CIA-24> partman-auto: cjwatson * r258 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 73ubuntu4
<CIA-24> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r200 partman-auto-lvm/debian/control: let's have a proper dependency
<CIA-24> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r201 partman-auto-lvm/debian/changelog: releasing version 24ubuntu2
<CIA-24> clock-setup: cjwatson * r188 clock-setup/debian/ (changelog control): * Add lpia to architecture list.
<CIA-24> clock-setup: cjwatson * r189 clock-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.92ubuntu2
<TheMuso> evand: Sorry to ping you like this, but I don't know where I can file wubi bugs. I've found a pretty nasty one. It seems that wubi doesn't check the max file size for the disk images. This is important as FAT32 only allows 2GB maximum, which is why my wubi install was breaking. I chose 10GB to be used, dispite the fact I was using FAT32.
<TheMuso> evand: If you'd rather this in a bug, just let me know where/how to file one, and I'll do it tomorrow morning, so its not forgotten.
<superm1> TheMuso, how do people get away with say doing a dvd rip on a FAT32 partition?
<superm1> is that a hard limit?
<superm1> TheMuso, at least according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table: "The maximum possible size for a file on a FAT32 volume is 4 GiB minus 1 Byte (232−1 bytes)."
<evand> TheMuso: http://launchpad.net/wubi/+bugs
<evand> MSDN confirms the above.
<evand> bedtime, g'night all
<TheMuso> evand: Thanks, I'll do some proper testing on Monday,. to be sure I have things correct with my thoughts, and will file a bug if there is an issue that needs resolving.
<tjaalton> cjwatson: relatime still not enabled on a fresh install, correct busybox this time
<cjwatson> you know what I'm going to ask for :)
<tjaalton> same url :)
<tjaalton> http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/syslog
<cjwatson> tjaalton: manual or automatic partitioning?
<tjaalton> was the "purge_lvm" preseed option just removed or renamed?
<tjaalton> automatic
<cjwatson> ah, maybe I screwed up and made it manual only
<tjaalton> hehe :)
<cjwatson> what was the full name of that preseed question?
<tjaalton> partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device
<tjaalton> boolean
<tjaalton> I couldn't find an equivalent
<cjwatson> I'll look it up
<tjaalton> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm
<tjaalton> ah, blindness
<cjwatson> ok, I'll sort out the autopartitioning recipes
<tjaalton> do I need to modify mine?
<cjwatson> yeah, add options/relatime{ relatime }
<cjwatson> to each stanza specifying a real filesystem
<tjaalton> ok, thanks
<xivulon> I can confirm that suspend works in Wubi!
<CIA-24> partman-auto: cjwatson * r259 ubuntu/ (56 files in 19 dirs): * Add relatime to all autopartitioning recipes.
<CIA-24> partman-auto: cjwatson * r260 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 73ubuntu5
<xivulon> I have amended the related bugs: #176112 and #187463
<xivulon> cjwatson there is still some code in pmi.acpi to disable suspend/hibernation that can be eliminated (grep host)
<xivulon> not sure if it does have any effect at this point
<xivulon> hibernation didn't work for me might well have been my machine (some error with the webcam), not sure if hibernation is possible at all with a swap file
<cjwatson> acknowledged
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> do I need to do anything for the vfat hardlink issue raised yesterday?
<xivulon> write bug report/look at code?
<xivulon> evand, have amended the caveats in the hardy 6 wiki, and the text in umenu (see rev 18)
<evand> xivulon: Alpha 6 was already released at that point and the release notes were published to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha6
<xivulon> evand I noticed, doesn't matter
<xivulon> did you test suspend by the way?
<evand> didn't get a chance to try it on real hardware, will try for today
<xivulon> worked for me but hibernation did not. not sure if it is swap on file or my crappylappy...
<xivulon> to test hibernation you have first to resize /host/disks/swap.disk to something reasonable
<evand> ok
<xivulon> I'd also think it is worth to follow up with 199161
<cjwatson> pitti already did?
<xivulon> ah hadn't seen the new comments!
<xivulon> great!
<xivulon> You guys are too fast :)
<xivulon> with a bit of luck that might also address 186117
<xivulon> ^^ /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk
<xivulon> alpha6 does not containg the hardlinks-on-fat fix I assume, correct?
<evand> correct, it does not
<xivulon> good to know, I'll prepare a faq for that...
<xivulon> do I need a bug report?
<evand> I believe TheMuso already has the fix in his local branch.  So no, I don't think a bug report is necessary.
<xivulon> TheMuso, thanks!
<xivulon> Didn't know Mark had bet his house on Wubi... http://www.itwire.com/content/view/17010/1090/1/1/
 * xivulon \o/
<xivulon> not a literal quote, mind you...
 * xivulon going to ladbrokes...
<evand> heh, ah creative journalism.
 * xivulon loves journalists
<evand> very nice though!
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2554 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.7.18
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2555 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Fix up jriddell's changelog entry.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2556 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Move cancelButton.hide() to after setCancelButton in the KDE frontend as
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  the latter function causes the button to be shown again.
<evand> xivulon: fwiw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-March/003481.html
<xivulon> I thought strings were out of that
<xivulon> Anyway only new text is in umenu because the 1) the old one was overflowing 2) suspend mention was not accurate 3) distro code was hardcoded
<xivulon> not to mention that rosetta is not up yet...
<xivulon> by the way how do I send an email to a team in launchpad? teamname@launchpad.net?
<xivulon> time to nag lupin translators...
<evand> I don't disagree that it was necessary, but you might want to email that list just so they know what's going on.
<evand> No idea.
<xivulon> will do, but will have to wait till monday, is in my todo list already
<evand> ok, great
<xivulon> would be nice if you could test hibernation, that might involve another translation change
<xivulon> I still think current text is a bit too long and might overflow in some language
<xivulon> feel free to amend the source
<evand> ok
<cr3> in my hardy preseed file, I have: d-i preseed/late_command string chroot /target; echo "deb http://$server/apt-cacher?/ubuntu hardy main universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update;...
<cr3> the problem is that the installation seems to stall on "running preseed" and, when I login, sources.list doesn't even contain my url
<evand> cr3: are you exiting back out of that chroot?
<evand> in fact, I don't think that would work at all
<cr3> evand: I'm not exiting but the first echo is not even appearing in my sources.list, so something wrong is going on very early
<evand> cr3: you should use chroot /target echo ...; chroot /target apt-get update... .  Otherwise you're spawnning an interactive shell.
<cr3> evand: aha! that must be it, thanks man! perhaps should I be using in-target?
<evand> that would have the same effect.  You could enclose the commands in parens if you don't want to keep calling chroot, I believe that would work.
<cr3> evand: interesting! I used to do a wget to get a late-command script and then execute just that with in-target. in a way, that was simpler but in other ways, that was more complex :)
<evand> well if the commands are all in a single script, then you can pass that and it will all run in the chroot.  The problem with what you were doing is that chroot without arguments spawns an interactive shell.
<cr3> yeah, understood.
<cr3> can I really do: in-target (cmd1; cmd2)?
<evand> possibly.  I haven't tried it myself tbh.
<cr3> I don't know how the installer works so I suspect I might have to backslash the parens, I should know in about 20 minutes
<mebrown> evand, ping: are your fixes in today's daily?
<evand> mebrown: hrm, there wasn't a new daily yet today.  I'm on it, I'll let you know as soon as one is out.
<mebrown> thanks
<evand> mebrown: my first attempt at generating new CDs failed as a new compiz is making its way through the buildds and into the archive and this has left the live filesystem uninstallable.  I'll keep an eye on those packages and issue another cd build once they're in the archive and the cdimage server has had enough time to update.
<evand> Should be about two more hours if I'm lucky.  I'll keep you posted.
<mebrown> ok, thanks evand
<evand> you're welcome
<mebrown> evand, ping... remembered what I was going to ask yesterday
<mebrown> we have a small problem with our reinstall
<evand> ok
<mebrown> ubiquity will create and format partitions
<mebrown> and sets the partition containing / as active
<mebrown> we need to let it do all that except the last part (making / active)
<mebrown> the problem that happens is that if the machine is rebooted before the install is finished, it will try to boot the non-bootable / partition.
<mebrown> what we would like to do is ensure that our / partition isnt made active, we will do that in our post-install scripts
<mebrown> so that, at any point during the install, if the machine reboots, customer will have a bootable system
<evand> mebrown: I'm slightly confused.  Are you saying if you do not provide bootable{} in your recipe, the partition still ends up with the boot flag?
<mebrown> no bootable anything in my preseed.
<evand> mebrown: Ok, I'm looking into it.
<mebrown> I'm thinking partman does it, as the grub install stuff doesnt happen until the end of the install
<evand> mebrown: actually, grub-installer does it
<evand> it automatically marks the partition that grub is being installed to as active.  I'm going to have to confer with cjwatson_ on this one.  He'll have a better handle of the consequences having made the change in the first place.
<evand> I imagine in the worst case we can add an option to preseed around it, but I'll get back to you on that.
<evand> worst case scenario*
<mario_limonciell> evand, how else would you implement it *other* than preseeding around it?
<evand> argh!  He disappeared.  mario_limonciell: it was previously handled before you got to grub-installer, but adding a preseed option definitely seems like the best option.
<evand> worst case scenario was a poor choice of words
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-08
<michael_e_brown_> evand, any way to preseed it to tell it to configure grub but not install it anywhere, then we can just install it ourselves?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-09
<wwomack> Any Help available for Ubuntu 7.10 install to a current Windows XP partition?
<wwomack> hello
<wwomack> As much as I want to install this sw i am finding it very confusing and the help level on the chats is next to non-existant.  Thanx much for the input.
<cr3> does preseed/url support getting a preseed file over https?
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2559 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-drivers): fix pvr-350 ivtv module
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-02
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3070 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Change the method for mapping role to package removal to something
<CIA-3> ubiquity: more scalable.
<juanje> hi, guys :-)
<juanje> may I ask a couple of questions?
<juanje> I was trying to translate some new strings there are in the Ubiquity (user info step) and I dicovered that the strings are in the code since few weeks ago, but not in the rosseta template
<juanje> the translations are pulled by hand or each some time?
<mpt> juanje, many Ubiquity strings are in the debian-installer template. Did you look there?
<juanje> actually, those are there
<juanje> but the they are not uploaded to rosseta
<juanje> the las update is from month ago, I think
<cjwatson> I filed a ticket over the weekend to have them updated
<cjwatson> they're mangled semi-automatically; there are scripts to do most of the mangling but they do need to be shovelled about by hand
<cjwatson> this is because we incorporate Ubiquity's strings into a single master template for all of the installer, to cope with common strings better
<cjwatson> in retrospect it's possible that Ubiquity should be pulled back out of this system, as it doesn't produce as much benefit as it once did
<cjwatson> juanje: https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/62725, FYI
<juanje> cjwatson: thanks :-)
<cjwatson> it's my fault that those are late, I hadn't noticed that the cron job was down :-(
<CIA-3> clock-setup: cjwatson * r203 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> clock-setup: Use 'update-dev --settle' rather than 'update-dev' after loading rtc
<CIA-3> clock-setup: modules. Requires di-utils 1.66.
<CIA-3> hw-detect: cjwatson * r108 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control hw-detect.sh):
<CIA-3> hw-detect: Use 'update-dev --settle' rather than 'update-dev' after loading modules
<CIA-3> hw-detect: (although not after installing new module packages, which may still
<CIA-3> hw-detect: require a trigger). Requires di-utils 1.66.
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r218 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control lib/auto-lvm.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: Use 'update-dev --settle' rather than 'update-dev' after loading dm-mod
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: and lvm-mod. Requires di-utils 1.66.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r135 ubuntu/ (commit.d/update-dev debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Use 'update-dev --settle' rather than 'update-dev' during commit.
<CIA-3> partman-base: Requires di-utils 1.66.
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r699 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control lib/resize.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: Use 'update-dev --settle' rather than 'update-dev' after resizing or
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: committing. Requires di-utils 1.66.
<CIA-3> rootskel: cjwatson * r338 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> rootskel: Use 'update-dev --settle' rather than 'update-dev' after loading fbcon
<CIA-3> rootskel: module. Requires di-utils 1.66.
<davmor2> cjwatson: I thought that once someone had assigned it to themselves no one was meant to touch the bug anyway or am I mistaken?
<cjwatson> davmor2: sorry, I seem to have lost context
<davmor2> cjwatson: Sorry I was reading through you blog post and got to the bit about when a dev has picked up the bug don't close it etc.  I forgot you can't actually see what I'm reading and although I expect you to be able to read my mind you haven't perfect the skill yet :D
<cjwatson> oh, right
<cjwatson> davmor2: well, you might think that
<cjwatson> davmor2: my experience is that people often fail to respect that; but even then, I don't always assign a bug to myself after verifying that it exists
<cjwatson> sometimes I mark it as triaged, leave a note explaining it, but it's not something I plan to fix myself soon
<davmor2> fair enough :)
<cjwatson> the problem I have is less one of failing to respect assignment, and more one of "if somebody experienced in the software in question has verified that the bug exists, you might want to stop arguing that it doesn't unless you're really confident that you have better information"
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> So software creator is okay to close the bug when he's fixed it but newbie looking for "Low Fruit" bugs shouldn't touch it with a ten foot barge pole
<cjwatson> I don't want it to come across as an argument from authority
<cjwatson> those are generally fallacious
<cjwatson> but it seems to me that if you're looking for invalid bugs to close, the ones that have been confirmed by a developer who probably verified it by looking at the code are not a particularly good place to start
<evand> Did that happen and prompt this?
<davmor2> :) I'd be temped to agree you might want to get that added to global bug jam notes.  It might help prevent it in the future.  There were a lot of new people who went to them who had never triaged bugs and were shown how but not really told what not to touch
<davmor2> cjwatson: ^
<davmor2> it might be some of the new bloody getting over zealous
<cjwatson> evand: prompted by a series of incidents rather than anything specific
<cjwatson> davmor2: I ran my post past Henrik before posting it, and he's going to bring it up in the QA meeting
<davmor2> cjwatson:  :)
<evand> ah, nothing I've done I hope.  I've been making passes over the ubiquity bugs over the past few days.
<cjwatson> since my goal was not just to have a rant but to get practices changed where possible
<cjwatson> evand: oh goodness me no
<evand> ah, ok
<cjwatson> no, it's usually new guy comes along and enthusiastically does a bunch of stuff before somebody manages to have a word with them
<evand> ah
<stgraber> cjwatson: From mgariepy: The other buggy preseed now works ... :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: hi there...  i uploaded a new kvm that fixes some screen corruption issues
<kirkland> cjwatson: i suppose there's a distant chance that the problem you were seeing is related
<kirkland> cjwatson: let me know if you see your keyboard lockup problem with kvm_84+dfsg-0ubuntu5
<cjwatson> stgraber: you mean the one with backslash-space-newline works on which version?
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok, will do, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks.  i did *not* mark your bug as fixed by this, since i couldn't reproduce the problem
<stgraber> cjwatson: nope, the other one mgariepy talked about. The one with the backslash-space-newline still doesn't work unless you drop the space.
<cjwatson> stgraber: ok, so the one that didn't have an expert recipe is confirmed to work?
<cjwatson> backslash-space-newline, as mentioned, not supposed to work
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah for the first and I agree with the second though d-i should have been consistent and always fail :)
<cjwatson> I'm probably not going to debug it now
<cjwatson> debugging why something that should never have worked nevertheless worked on some old version while it now fails the way it's supposed to is not my idea of fun :-)
<stgraber> yeah and there is nothing to fix anyway so ... :)
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r95 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog setupcon):
<CIA-3> console-setup: If reading a user configuration file, disable --save, and don't use
<CIA-3> console-setup: /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz (LP: #332728).
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r96 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl debian/changelog): Update Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl based on xkb-data 1.5-2ubuntu5.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r97 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu6
<manjo> cjwatson, I am here
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> manjo: what's the output of 'dmraid -c -s; echo $?' on this system?
<manjo> cjwatson, the machine seems to be down... I will need to get in touch with the engg in HP to get it online again...
<manjo> that sucks.. let me get back to you on it
<cjwatson> ok, no problem
<manjo> cjwatson, booting..
<manjo> cjwatson, manjo@ubuntu:~$ sudo dmraid -c -s; echo $?
<manjo> [sudo] password for manjo:
<manjo> no block devices found
<manjo> 1
<manjo> manjo@ubuntu:~$
<manjo> cjwatson, but it asked me raid y/n question... I thought you skip it that is why I asked you the Q
<cjwatson> right, it shouldn't be asking it in this case
<cjwatson> manjo: what image were you installing?
<manjo> its a server insall of jaunty alpha
<manjo> jaunty alternate amd64
<evand> cjwatson: I really need to start writing better comments in code to remind me of the decisions we made.  Regarding grub-installer r753, do you recall why always installing to the MBR of the device that's going to contain /boot is a bad thing?  It presents a bit of a usability issue for people installing to USB disks where the USB disk ends up as something other than sda.
<evand> I do recall this being a "best of a bad set of options" decision.
<cjwatson> manjo: but what version of jaunty?
<manjo> that is a good question.. trying to find out
<cjwatson> evand: we can't reliably determine the GRUB device name for that device if it wasn't the boot device
<cjwatson> for ubiquity I have been coming to believe that we're just going to need to have some way for the user to explicitly tell us :-/
<cjwatson> i.e. explicitly tell us which device they're going to be booting off as well as which device to install GRUB to
<manjo> cjwatson, Jaunty Alpha5 from 25th Feb
<manjo> for AMD64
<cjwatson> manjo: ok, what was the precise wording of the question it asked you?
<cjwatson> manjo: (I'm going out shortly so may not answer immediately, but feel free to dump as much precise information as you can get)
<manjo> I dont recall the exact wording.. it was something along the lines of would you like to set up SATA RAID etc..
<manjo> I can reinstall and capture it again
<cjwatson> manjo: if you have time, then the best way to get us an accurate trace of what's going on is to boot with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer on the kernel command line, and then extract /var/log/syslog from the running installer (you can use 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' and then scp it to another machine)
<evand> cjwatson: indeed, but perhaps we can just use some space on the summary page to put the drop down there with os-prober / parted device names to make it as easy as possible.
<cjwatson> mm, yeah
<manjo> cjwatson, ok... need to get permissoin from owner of machine to re-install I will fill you in with details soon (or by mail)
<evand> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/125362/ - just to be sure I understand the problem correctly, is that an accurate statement?
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1399 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-3> tasksel: When doing manual package selection, run aptitude's visual mode via the
<CIA-3> tasksel: terminal plugin with --schedule-only, then install the packages
<CIA-3> tasksel: separately under the control of debconf-apt-progress so that we get a
<CIA-3> tasksel: progress bar.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1400 ubuntu/debian/changelog: last change fixes LP: #330656
<cjwatson> evand: I *think* so (except for "reliabily" typo) but have to run. The point to verify is whether the device name is used only locally in grub-installer or whether it also turns into something embedded in the grub stage1
<evand> whoops, ok noted
<evand> mpt: the gtk-information icon (i) does not exist at a dialog resolution.  Is it ok if I use the light bulb information icon?
<mpt> evand, remind me what for?
<evand> sorry, ENOCONTEXT: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/258017
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 258017 in ubiquity ""Installation complete" alert is wordy and miscapitalized" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mpt> evand, ah right, yes, that's fine
<evand> wonderful
<CIA-3> grub-installer: evand * r770 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-3> grub-installer: Clarify why we cannot always default to the device that contains the
<CIA-3> grub-installer: boot partition for grub-installer/bootdev.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3071 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Use better descriptions on the finished dialog and show an information
<CIA-3> ubiquity: icon to be consistent with other dialogs. Thanks Matthew Paul Thomas
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #258017).
<evand> I'll look over the rest tomorrow
<mathiaz> Hi - is it possible to use partman-auto-raid when preseeding on hardy netboot install?
<mathiaz> partman-auto-raid being in universe in hardy
<mathiaz> it works for intrepid+ (since it's in main)
<mathiaz> (or should work)
<superm1> cjwatson, is there an unseen intrinsic purpose for waiting 60 seconds before declaring that the X server failed to start in ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-dm?  I was trying to look through bzr annotations for notes about it, but  all I see if your initial checkin at revno 2206.  if it's an arbitrary value, would you mind decreasing it to something lower yet still practical?
<tjaalton> mathiaz: you need to install the udeb in early_command first
<mathiaz> tjaalton: apparently it does work on 8.04 -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2009-February/002646.html
<mathiaz> tjaalton: does the fact that the src pkg is in universe means it's not available during the netboot install?
<tjaalton> mathiaz: I've forgot the constraints about main/universe in this case, but just running anna-install isn't enough
<tjaalton> for instance I need to wget the multipath udebs first and then install them using udpkg
<tjaalton> (yeah, I'd appreciate if the multipath-udebs would be in main)
<cjwatson> superm1: it's pretty arbitrary, I think. Do you have a specific suggestion?
<superm1> cjwatson, i didn't have a specific suggestion other than "lower"  It seemed arbitrary to me in that the X server will fail to startup within a few seconds.
<superm1> so maybe 5 or 10 seconds would be better
<superm1> normally it's a moot point, but with that patch i put in to fall back to noninteractive, it turns into a lot of time twiddling your thumbs
<superm1> i've got a specific case that triggers it happening (no monitor plugged in during install), so i'll do some experiments with lower numbers tomorrow to see what works out well
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-03
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r77 trunk/ (8 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * No need to use a second temp directory
<CIA-3> wubi: * Display controls with transparent background without artifacts
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r78 trunk/ (15 files in 7 dirs): Preliminary gettext support (to be completed)
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r79 trunk/data/preseed.mythbuntu: Merged Mario Limonciello's changes
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r579 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-3> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility && ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-3> casper:  - Remove the fast user switch applet from the top panel, to re-enable
<CIA-3> casper:  the logout/shutdown menu options in the system menu. This is done for
<CIA-3> casper:  the speech and braille accessibility profiles. Requiring several
<CIA-3> casper:  keyboard shortcuts to access something that is not entirely accessible
<CIA-3> casper:  yet only makes things difficult for blind/vision impaired users, and is
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r580 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.157
<StevenK> TheMuso: Will that upload of casper include persia's changes too?
<TheMuso> StevenK: yes
<StevenK> TheMuso: Excellent! :-)
<persia> StevenK, And thanks to your adding the bug to the changelog, it even produced appropriate LP notifications :)
<evand> Just a heads up to anyone interested.  The deadline for sponsorship applications for UDS Karmic, where will be planning the installer related work for the 9.10 cycle, is tomorrow:
<evand> http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/02/19/announcing-the-karmic-koala-ubuntu-developer-summit/
<evand> where we*
<evand> Canonical pays for your travel to and from Barcelona, accommodation, and meals.
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r574 ubuntu/ (commit.d/format_swap debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: When formatting swap partitions, save the old UUID in a file rather than
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: in a shell variable, as the latter approach eats NULs (LP: #336992).
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r575 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 62ubuntu2
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3072 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Properly update the step number when pressing back to get to the language
<CIA-3> ubiquity: selection page (LP: #336740).
 * evand inserts weekly complaint about GTK not doing what he expects.
 * davmor2 hands evand his big hammer to persuade GTK to do what it is told :)
<evand> :)
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r620 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/debconf_ui.py):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Fix typo: "oem-config/text/task_heading_label" should have been
<CIA-3> oem-config: "oem-config/text/tasks_heading_label".
<_ruben> bugger .. /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz is empty on all my server installs .. was looking for a list of initially installed packages to use as a starting point for detecting changes
<cjwatson> _ruben: sounds like a bug on installation-report
<cjwatson> _ruben: you sure it's empty and not just not-world-readable?
<_ruben> cjwatson: checked on multiple systems, both hardy and intrepid : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2009-03-02 12:02 /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz
<cjwatson> fun
<cjwatson> definitely a bug then ...
<_ruben> guess i'll be heading off to lp then :)
<_ruben> which sends me on to the debian bugtracker :)
<cjwatson> wrong place then
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-report/+filebug
<cjwatson> always file Ubuntu bugs on /ubuntu/+source/<package>
<cjwatson> (or /ubuntu and enter the package name)
<_ruben> done
<cjwatson> thanks, I notice that the install I happened to be working on here has the same bug
<_ruben> "nice" :)
<_ruben> atleast its not "just me"
<cjwatson> ah, heh, I see the bug
<cjwatson> the installer environment doesn't actually have gzip ...
<_ruben> haha
<CIA-3> installation-report: cjwatson * r65 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/94save-logs):
<CIA-3> installation-report: Run gzip chrooted to /target rather than in the installer environment,
<CIA-3> installation-report: since busybox-udeb isn't configured with gzip support, only gunzip
<CIA-3> installation-report: (LP: #337276).
<_ruben> cjwatson: where does it go from here btw .. as in: as of when would one "benefit" from this change?
<CIA-3> installation-report: cjwatson * r66 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.38ubuntu2
<cjwatson> _ruben: jaunty installs as of the next daily build
<_ruben> cjwatson: ok .. any chances of getting this into older releases as well?
<cjwatson> _ruben: not realistically for intrepid, since no point release is planned, but I've put it on the list for 8.04.3
<_ruben> cjwatson: fair enough .. i could always backport this change and put it on our internal repo :)
<_ruben> thanks for the quick fix though .. im out, have a nice day
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r621 trunk/debian/changelog: minor changelog adjustment
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r622 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/debconf_ui.py oem-config):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Explicitly stop our debconf frontend just before exiting, to avoid
<CIA-3> oem-config: leaving a zombie if tasksel installs some package that starts a daemon
<CIA-3> oem-config: that doesn't disconnect from fd 3.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r623 trunk/ (lib/debconfcommunicator.py debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Remove obsolete local copy of DebconfCommunicator. We just rely on a new
<CIA-3> oem-config: enough debconf now.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r624 trunk/oem-config: owner TODO comment only applies to cdebconf now
 * mpt giggles in delight at the "This computer has no operating systems on it" text
<davmor2> mpt: I build my own normally I rarely see it :)
<davmor2> mpt: It's much nicer once there is a OS on it though it tends to do stuff then :D
<mpt> davmor2, sure, sure, but having the installer explain the status in an English sentence is quite refreshing
<mpt> hm
<davmor2> :) Fair enough
<davmor2> spoke too soon
<mpt> evand, in <http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23359915/advanced-336755.png>, why is "Install them side by side" available?
<evand> ....interesting
<evand> that would be a bug, most likely my fault
<mpt> evand, would it help if I reported it?
<evand> sure, by all means
<mpt> ok
<mpt> evand, I think bug 268513 can be marked fixed now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268513 in ubiquity ""Guided" isn't" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268513
 * mpt marks bug 296009 is a duplicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296009 in ubiquity "Prepare disk space: guided - use entire disk misleading (dup-of: 268513)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268513 in ubiquity ""Guided" isn't" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268513
<evand> thanks for the catch, I've marked it as fixed
<mpt> reported bug 337305 and bug 337307
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337305 in ubiquity ""Install them side by side" is available even when there's no other OS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337307 in ubiquity ""Use the entire disk" offers a choice of one disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337307
<evand> noted, thanks!
<cjwatson> evand: any objection to me deleting the templates ubiquity/text/timezone_country_label and ubiquity/text/timezone_time_label? they don't seem to be used any more
<evand> not at all
<evand> IIRC, when I went through before they were still used by KDE, but as you say they don't appear to be anymore.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3073 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Remove obsolete ubiquity/text/timezone_country_label and
<CIA-3> ubiquity: ubiquity/text/timezone_time_label templates.
 * mpt wonders why usb-creator needs to be run with administrator privileges
<superm1> loop mounting the ISO
<mpt> evand, sorry, I can't test that alert-maximizing bug on a daily because the current dailies don't fit on a CD, and starting up from a USB key doesn't work for some reason
<evand> mpt: no worries
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3074 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * bin/ubiquity-dm:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Lower the timeout to declare the X server failed to start to 10 seconds.
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  Realistically it should still be starting up a lot faster than this, but
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  this still allows for cases such as slow media.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-04
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r80 trunk/ (23 files in 9 dirs): Completed gettext support
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r81 trunk/ (43 files in 2 dirs): Merged old translations
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r82 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/frontends/win32/progress_page.py): Use previous distro name in strings during uninstallation progress
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1057 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1058 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu23
<cjwatson> mpt: as well as loop-mounting the ISO (which could be done using fuseiso too), writing to the target USB stick requires privileges greater than that given to an ordinary user
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm worried that 10 seconds is too short; X is sometimes really slow
<cjwatson> superm1: how about, instead, we add something to allow it not to even try X, which you could set when you don't have a monitor connected?
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r136 ubuntu/ (74 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 129
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: HTTP Error 404: No such bug (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=129;mbox=yes)
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r137 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 129ubuntu1
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r625 trunk/debian/oem-config.install: remove unnecessary absolute paths
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1209 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/lvm-base.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: The LVM tools seem to be a bit racy. Add some 'update-dev --settle'
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: calls after various volume group operations to try to make things a
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: little more synchronous.
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1210 ubuntu/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1211 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 65ubuntu1
<mpt> cjwatson, I don't need to authenticate when copying other files to the USB stick. Is there something special about the files usb-creator copies?
<cjwatson> mpt: yes - when you copy files in other ways you're going through the filesystem layer, which has been explicitly told to allow access to ordinary users. usb-creator also has to do things like install a bootloader on the stick, which is outside that
<cjwatson> mpt: and indeed it often formats the device as well
<mpt> ok
<cjwatson> that said I'd prefer usb-creator to escalate privileges just for the bits it needs rather than for the whole UI
<mpt> agreed
<evand> I have policykit support on my long-term todo list
<mark> cjwatson: thanks, you rock ;)
<cjwatson> mark: if you can test on jaunty, that'd be great - I had no way to test it myself
<cjwatson> mark: I just sent a patch to grub2 upstream, tested just as little
<mark> hmm
<mark> or I try to apply that patch to grub in hardy perhaps
<mark> because I need it in there anyhow :)
<cjwatson> mm, maybe, it'll probably take some work
<mark> is this something I could outsource to our canonical on our support contract? >;-)
<mark> probably not, many disk machines just not yet supported
<cjwatson> um, don't know, you could always ask :)
<mark> I'll look at it soon
<cjwatson> the patch is very small if you ignore the pile of stuff to add checking that we don't overflow the BIOS disk limit
<mark> right
<cjwatson> grub2 seems to do that completely differently so I skipped that check there
<cjwatson> if you have 128 disks or fewer then that part won't be a problem for you
<mark> just 48 now ;)
<cjwatson> ok, should be fine
<mark> if you have to rack them you'll agree that it's enough ;)
<cjwatson> I can only imagine :)
<mark> hmm it applied cleanly
<cjwatson> lucky you :)
<mark> indeed :)
<Akkernight_> Hello. How can I see if my Ubuntu is 64bit
<cjwatson> Akkernight_: this would be better asked on #ubuntu
<Akkernight_> I know, I\ve tried for ages to join that channel, just can\t find it
<Akkernight_> well, now it worked
<mark> Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed.
<mark> alas
<superm1> cjwatson, from what i was seeing, it was starting up in < 1 second.  let me ping bryce and see if he's got some ideas on how to try to start X w/o a monitor connected
<superm1> and even from slower media i was seeing about 3-4 seconds
<cjwatson> superm1: sure, I'm just unwilling to believe that that's true everywhere, given the general state of ... well, hardware
<superm1> right
<cjwatson> superm1: I would rather be conservative in ubiquity-dm, to avoid creating issues for other people; and give you a way to solve your problem
<mark> cjwatson: I see 48 drives in /target/boot/grub/device.map now
<mark> however hd0, or /dev/sda is not bootable on this box :(
<cjwatson> mark: so is that really an issue with lots of drives?
<cjwatson> I wouldn't expect bootability of /dev/sda to be affected by how many drives are attached
<mark> no
<mark> that is true
<mark> how does it determine which drives it needs to install on?
<cjwatson> mark: grub-installer tells grub-install (beware confusing naming) what to do; it should be preseedable
<mark> ok
<mark> indeed
<CIA-3> hw-detect: cjwatson * r109 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.71ubuntu5
<mark> # chroot /target grub-install  --no-floppy  "(hd24)"
<mark> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<mark> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<mark> any clues? :)
<cjwatson> would need an strace, I think
 * mark installs strace
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r219 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 32ubuntu5
<mark> I'm almost inclined to plug in a $5 USB stick to boot from ;)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3075 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Revert last change to switch ubiquity-dm to declare a failed X server startup in 10 seconds.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Add in support to poll() the process instead and look for bad return codes after each wakup.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: If one is found before the 60 seconds is up, declare the X server failed to start.
<mark> dump (hd24)/boot/grub/stage1 /tmp/grubtest
<mark> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<mark> hmm
<mark> it only seems to want hd0-7
<mark> from hd8 onwards it says this error
<mark> but hmm
<mark> Solaris uses grub too
<cjwatson> for some reason it seems to check (current_drive & 0xFFFFFF7F) < 8
<cjwatson> stage2/disk_io.c:sane_partition
<mark> well spotted
<cjwatson> I wonder if I have any hope of figuring out why
<mark> I guess I'm just gonna raise it and see ;)
<cjwatson> http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub@gnu.org/msg00525.html
<cjwatson> seems to be the thread that caused this to be introduced
<davmor2> evand: when is the new coloured map going into ubiquity?
<mark> but no explanation for that magic value
<cjwatson> something to do with floppies by the looks of things
<cjwatson> I'll scratch my head about it a bit and see if I can work something out
<cjwatson> in the meantime your workaround is probably to change that function
<mark> yes, I'll do that, it'll at least tell us something
<mark> "does grub crash and die horribly if you do that"
<mark> "is this the last blocker"
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1401 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu16
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r626 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.28ubuntu6.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r627 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.8
<CIA-3> clock-setup: cjwatson * r204 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.97ubuntu2
<CIA-3> rootskel: cjwatson * r339 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.73ubuntu2
<CIA-3> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r48 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0ubuntu16
<mark> hmm, next question...
<mark> Mar  4 18:29:45 debconf: --> SET grub-installer/bootdev (hd24)
<mark> Mar  4 18:44:52 grub-installer: (hd24)^I/dev/sdy
<mark> and yet:
<mark> Mar  4 18:44:47 debconf: --> SUBST grub-installer/progress/step_install_loader BOOTDEV (hd0)
<mark> Mar  4 18:44:47 debconf: Adding [BOOTDEV] -> [(hd0)]
<mark> should that be /dev/sdy perhaps?
<mark> worth a try...
<Wellark> just installed kubuntu jaunty alpha5 on my laptop.. long story short: installer overrided my MBR and TrueCrypt bootloader with it as it didn't bother to ask me where I want GRUB to be installed. here's some log from #ubuntu+1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/126430/
<Wellark> I'm thinking this happened because the installer failed to detect the other OS' and thought that it's OK to mess freely with the MBR
<Wellark> well, alpha happens :)
<Wellark> I a spare boot and crypt/lvm-partition on the laptop so I'm able to do testing if needed
<charlie-tca> Wellark: could you file a bug on that
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Wellark> against jaunty debian-installer?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> please
<charlie-tca> Keeps it from getting lost
<Wellark> sure
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<Wellark> should I tag it with "jaunty" or something?
<Wellark> well, here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/337957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337957 in debian-installer "installer doesn't ask where to install GRUB and overwrites MBR which contains TrueCrypt Bootloader" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> sorry for crappy report, but I don't have time right now to make it better
<Wellark> I might edit it a bit some later time
<charlie-tca> If you still have it up, the logs would help.
<Wellark> it's down already...
<Wellark> but I could run the installer again tomorrow or so
<charlie-tca> okay. There is a selection to save the logs, or if it completes, they will be in /var/log/install
<charlie-tca> I tagged it
<Wellark> I still have the installation present.. I will try to get to the log, but as soon my wife gets off the phone I have to quit for the day ;)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Wellark> ok. I got the log directory
<Wellark> is it OK to attach tar.gz to the bug report?
<Wellark> charlie-tca: ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Preferred format is unzipped
<charlie-tca> or untarred
<charlie-tca> but, yes, that is okay
<Wellark> ok. attached.
<Wellark> thanks! now I'm going to dedicate the rest of the night to my wife. cu
<charlie-tca> Have fun.!
<xivulon> anyone that wants to double check the English strings in wubi?
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r83 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Provide an option to hide wubi installation in CD menu (LP: #338015)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-05
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r84 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: Reverted previous changes as suggested by Evan Dandrea and instead
<CIA-3> wubi: will hide Wubi option in CD menu if the drive is larger than
<CIA-3> wubi: max_iso_size unless a --force-wubi argument is used (LP: #338015)
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r85 trunk/ (47 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: Modified English strings to make them less technical and added
<CIA-3> wubi: missing ones
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r86 trunk/ (47 files in 3 dirs): More text string edits
<esp1> i have used the alternate installer and installed encrypted root system a few times, and it struck me that the data is written in the same order to the disk every time.....isn't this a weakness in the setup, and give an unnessesary attack vector at the crypto?
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r87 trunk/ (9 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Ask for confirmation before quitting
<CIA-3> wubi: * Some text edits
<CIA-3> wubi: * No need to set the title of the message boxes
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r88 trunk/ (45 files in 2 dirs): Updated gettext template and translations
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3076 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1:0.37ubuntu10, console-setup 1.28ubuntu6, debian-installer-utils
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.66ubuntu1, hw-detect 1.71ubuntu5, kboot-installer 0.0.1ubuntu9,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: localechooser 2.09ubuntu2, partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu16, partman-base
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 129ubuntu1, partman-basicfilesystems 62ubuntu2, partman-partitioning
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 64ubuntu4, user-setup 1.23ubuntu14.
<cjwatson> evand: looks like you omitted to push your clock-setup change from a while back, so I got a reject ... could you push it to lp:~evand/clock-setup/adjtime or something and I'll merge it?
<evand> sure, sorry about that
 * evand turns a fake wheel next to bzr
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3077 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<evand> cjwatson: pushed to the location you specified
<cjwatson> ta
<CIA-3> clock-setup: cjwatson * r205 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/10clock-setup): merge lp:~evand/clock-setup/adjtime
<cjwatson> evand: thanks
<CIA-3> clock-setup: cjwatson * r206 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.97ubuntu3
<davmor2> xivulon: long time no see dude :)
<evand> sure thing
<xivulon> hi
<xivulon> it's complicated for me to use irc during the day
<davmor2> :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3078 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.15
<xivulon> you have to show up at night :)
<xivulon> evand have to go shortly
<xivulon>  bittorrent downloader does not
<xivulon> work
<xivulon> you can run with --no-bittorrent
<xivulon> I will have a look in the coming days
<evand> xivulon: ok, I sent you an email.  A new CD is being built with r88 as we speak.
<xivulon> Steve enabled the torrent only yesterday
<xivulon> cool
<davmor2> evand: If you can give me a ping once it's done I'll have a play :)
<evand> davmor2: I have to run over to LHR in a bit, but sure, I'll let you know once I've verified that it's not completely broken :)
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r449 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081208ubuntu1
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r608 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: Allow preseeding the default CC.archive.ubuntu.com setup by preseeding
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: mirror/http/mirror to CC.archive.ubuntu.com, and likewise for
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: mirror/ftp/mirror (LP: #18225).
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r609 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.27ubuntu4
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r450 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml):
<CIA-3> installation-guide: Document new scheme for preseeding the use of CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<CIA-3> installation-guide: mirrors (LP: #18225).
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r451 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump kernelversion to 2.6.28.
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r452 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081208ubuntu2
<davmor2> evand: 20090305.1 dl'd no umenu though :(
<davmor2> Also I stopped wubi from accessing the web to ensure that it was the version on the cd being used :)
<cjwatson> I've tagged all the old ubiquity releases in bzr, at least those I could identify automatically; the only tags in place were 1.8.0 and everything since 1.9.19
<cjwatson> helps a bit when looking at old bug reports
<cjwatson> "bzr log --line | grep 'releasing version' | sed 's/:.* / /' | tac | while read rev ver; do bzr tag -r$rev $ver; done" is the rune I use for this kind of thing
<evand> davmor2: how did you test for umenu?
<davmor2> evand: Yes sorry wrote that because it didn't auto start like it used to.  It's actually part of wubi now correct?
<evand> yes
<evand> it should autostart though
<evand> I'll look into it
<evand> pulling down a CD now
<davmor2> evand: permission denied removing C:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe  I'm guessing because it is being used at the time
<evand> davmor2: I think the uninstall is broken.  I remember a note from xivulon, but I'm about to go on a call so I can't look it up
<evand> might want to use an old wubi executable to remove it
<davmor2> no probs
<davmor2> evand: It deletes it if you use the uninstall option from a new instance of wubi
<evand> davmor2: from an email from Ago:
<evand> 4) Other outstanding bugs I am aware of:
<evand> * Uninstaller does not work when the uninstaller itself is in the
<evand> directory to be deleted (which is currently the case)
<davmor2> evand: definitely no autostart though
<evand> noted
<davmor2> other than that seems okay :)
<davmor2> doesn't spit the cd out either
<evand> davmor2: does a wubi install work?
<davmor2> Yes :)
<evand> FANTASTIC
<davmor2> evand: the install is fine removal autorun and cd eject are the only issues.  I've installed it twice now :)
<evand> great
<davmor2> evand: Wasn't there a bug about using grey to represent the new full drive in ubiquity?
<davmor2> the bar in kubuntu is now grey again so it looks like it is empty
<evand> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/336755 - can you just add a note in there to remember to address it in the kde frontend as well?  Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336755 in ubiquity ""Specify partitions manually (advanced)" is displayed as if it's a partition type" [Low,Confirmed]
<Wellark> btw, does ubiquity support setting up full encryption (root + swap) by now?
<cjwatson> no, unfortunately not
<cjwatson> it's becoming an increasing priority though ...
<Wellark> true.. laptop users would love that...
<Wellark> maybe I get interested hacking on d-i and ubiquity ^^
<Wellark> ubiquity encryption support would be nice and shouldn't be that hard either
<cjwatson> would involve figuring out how to integrate partman-crypto
<Wellark> partman has crypto already, no?
<cjwatson> in the partman-crypto component, yes :-)
<Wellark> ah, OK :)
<cjwatson> but there's no UI frontend code for it in ubiquity yet
<Wellark> well, if I have some spare time in the near future I might look into this first: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/337957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337957 in debian-installer "[Jaunty] installer doesn't ask where to install GRUB and overwrites MBR which contains TrueCrypt Bootloader" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> btw, could someone set priority for this bug.. I'm thinking like "High" or something..
<cjwatson> which installer - alternate or desktop?
<cjwatson> for 337957
<cjwatson> BTW, people should relax about the priority field. Mostly I don't care about it for bugs I'm actually working on.
<cjwatson> ok, alternate
<Wellark> but someone else might care ;)
<cjwatson> who else?
<Wellark> don't tell me you are the only one working on d-i? O.o
<cjwatson> I'm not, but the priority field just isn't actually that important to developers except in a few cases :)
<cjwatson> anyway, the problem is that os-prober doesn't do anything with the encrypted filesystem, not even "I have no idea what to do with this"
<Wellark> OK. I kinda guessed something like that
<cjwatson> any idea how it could go about recognising an encrypted Windows XP partition?
<Wellark> well, it wouldn't have to recognise the partition, but at least double check where to install grub
<cjwatson> http://www.truecrypt.org/ says "No TrueCrypt volume can be identified (volumes cannot be distinguished from random data)"
<cjwatson> um, yeah, the problem is that conflicts with a general objective I have to ask as few questions as possible
<cjwatson> on systems where we believe we're the only installed operating system, therefore, we just go ahead and install grub
<cjwatson> (0,1,0) (12748,254,62)  1       32256-104864094719      104864062464    primary
<cjwatson> unknown /dev/sda1
<cjwatson> parted doesn't recognise it, of course
<cjwatson> Wellark: what does 'fdisk -l' say for that partition?
<cjwatson> specifically I'm interested in the partition type code
<Wellark> cjwatson: I attached the output to the bugreport
<Wellark> /dev/sda1   *           1       12749   102406311    7  HPFS/NTFS
<cjwatson> ok, at least it's 0x7
<Wellark> yes, but it might be anything
<cjwatson> sure, but a 0x7 partition is some indication that we aren't alone on the disk
<Wellark> I could argue that if user decides to install /boot on anything else than the first partition then it would be nice to ask where to install grub
<btm> it appears that passwd/root-password-crypted may not be working with jaunty. with the SHA512 switch in LP:51551, is there a different debconf variable to be used now or maybe it's broken?
<cjwatson> Wellark: I think a better test would be "are there any partitions on this drive that weren't created by Ubuntu" or similar
<cjwatson> btm: you'll need to use SHA512-crypted passwords, of course ...
<Wellark> cjwatson: yes, and the point is that it's doable :)
<cjwatson> Wellark: never said it wasn't, just said it wasn't trivial
<Wellark> neither did I :D
<cjwatson> btm: (hmm, maybe we should check the crypt format in use and supply appropriate parameters to chpasswd)
<cjwatson> btm: anyway, please file a bug on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-setup/+filebug if it isn't working
<btm> cjwatson: I'll try with a SHA512 password. It's currently an MD5 password (auto install from intrepid)
<cjwatson> btm: right, at present it needs to be SHA512
<cjwatson> btm: I'd appreciate a bug on that, actually - we could be a little better about backward-compat
<btm> cjwatson: np, will test to make sure sha512 works and file.
<Wellark> ok. g2g. cu!
<btm> cjwatson: openssl and friends appear to not support sha512 password generation, is there an included tool?
<cjwatson> err, I'd have to dig, I didn't make this change myself
<cjwatson> chpasswd -S maybe?
<cjwatson> $ echo cjwatson:foo | chpasswd -S
<cjwatson> cjwatson:$6$K./rc/OhIRi$ylKWgewTkGP3TyXfwj8nnKyIhph66WucLseLjGKKzRM0oRcuRzng2szcC/JZpY13dLxmlILx7eSfdfMHTruH40
<cjwatson> maybe chpasswd -S -c SHA512 actually
<cjwatson> that salt seems too short for SHA512
<btm> it should respect ENCRYPT_METHOD in /etc/login.defs
<cjwatson> well, it does seem to be respecting it, except that it's using an MD5-length salt
<cjwatson> so I think there's a bug lurking
<cjwatson> in the meantime, 'chpasswd -S -c SHA512' seems to work
 * cjwatson debugs a bit
<cjwatson> actually, I think I'm just on crack. Of course SHA512 has a variable salt length. 'chpasswd -S' alone should work
<btm> i take it 'd-i passwd/root-password-crypted' wouldn't be stored such that I could verify it with 'debconf-get-selections --installer' for security reasons? I see the other settings (like passwd/root-login boolean true) but password still isn't working.
<CIA-3> pkgsel: cjwatson * r132 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog pkgsel.templates postinst):
<CIA-3> pkgsel: Run updatedb at the end of pkgsel, unless pkgsel/updatedb is preseeded
<CIA-3> pkgsel: to false (LP: #8195).
<cjwatson> btm: indeed, it's cleared out of the debconf database towards the end of installation
<CIA-3> pkgsel: cjwatson * r133 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu13
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r453 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document pkgsel/updatedb (LP: #8195).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-06
<davmor2> evand: Morning did you get my note about kubuntu and the grey bar in the partitioner?
<evand> davmor2: Indeed, I replied with this:
<evand> <evand> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/336755 - can you just add a note in there to remember to address it in the kde frontend as well?  Thanks!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336755 in ubiquity ""Specify partitions manually (advanced)" is displayed as if it's a partition type" [Low,Confirmed]
<davmor2> cool missed it :)
<davmor2> evand done :)
<evand> thanks
<lool> Hi folks; the ARM people would like a neon + vfp build of ffmpeg; I'm not sure we can handle that via hwcaps like the other libs, so I had in mind to do it via separate packages; ffmpeg-debian has special shlibs which allow alternate versions of the libs to be installed
<lool> The problem is that, just like libc, this is only useful if the installers install the alternate version on hardware supporting it
<lool> Will this be possible and does it make sense?
<cjwatson> ffmpeg isn't typically installed at initial installation time, though
<cjwatson> it's installed later by any of a variety of apt frontends
<cjwatson> you would have to educate them all
<cjwatson> this is precisely the problem with extending the separate-package idea beyond libc
<cjwatson> do the extra objects conflict at the file level?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3079 ubiquity/ (69 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Incorporate the final time zone map artwork. Support some
<CIA-3> ubiquity: additional time zones on the map.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3080 ubiquity/ (pixmaps/timezone/timezone_-9.5.png ubiquity/timezone_map.py): Forgot Marquesas.
<cjwatson> evand: bug 292159 ping
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292159 in linux "MASTER update-initramfs is disabled since running on a live CD but it is running from a flash drive. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292159
<evand> indeed, in process.  I'm working on it as much as I can but this week was a bit difficult due to the impending freeze.  I am making progress though, and am just slowed by a kernel panic with the new initramfs.
<evand> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> evand: kernel panic with everyone's new initramfs or just yours? :)
<evand> whatever the latest intrepid kernel is, though I'm sure it extends beyond that
<evand> I'm sure I'm doing something slightly wonky though
<cjwatson> any reason not to develop it on jaunty?
<evand> my jaunty CDs were too new when I was testing :)
<evand> I will test the code with Jaunty though
<evand> and I already had intrepid on the USB disk large enough to handle a new kernel
<cjwatson> lool: ^- just checking that you did see my comments on ffmpeg above
<lool> cjwatson: Yes, it's basically alternate libavcodec and all which we would like to provide
<cjwatson> I don't know of any way to do that short of profoundly evil special-casing in apt and quite probably several frontends too
<cjwatson> why isn't it hwcappable?
<cjwatson> I thought I saw a patch from Catalin to handle NEON in hwcap a while back ...
<cjwatson> evand: (relayed from #ubuntu-meeting) do shout if you need kernel team help with that panic
<evand> cjwatson: noted; thanks
<CIA-3> oem-config: evand * r628 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config): Add missing errno import.
<cjwatson> good catch
<CIA-3> oem-config: evand * r629 oem-config/ (45 files in 6 dirs): Merge in the new timezone widget from ubiquity (LP: #335557).
<evand> thanks
<evand> I really need to shove the map in an AspectFrame.  I'll have to take care of that on Monday though.
<kirkland> does anyone know for sure if usb-creator works with server-iso's?
<kirkland> or alternate-iso's for that matter?
<kirkland> bummer, evand has left
 * kirkland liked it better when he was UTC-5 :-)
<davmor2> kirkland: I don't know about jaunty but I created a usb of intrepid that was alternate I click on the wrong image :)
<davmor2> I can try one for you now if you like though
<superm1> davmor2, could you see if they work?  if so, i think that's the only way i can work with a server image right now since they're oversized..
<davmor2> superm1: np's it'll take a few minutes
<superm1> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> superm1: what os are you using to create it intrepid or jaunty?
<superm1> jaunty dailies
<davmor2> superm1: So ubuntu desktop daily to create the ubuntu server daily correct?
<superm1> davmor2, well using usb-creator in jaunty to create a usb-key of ubuntu-server daily jaunty
<davmor2> Yes cool just so I can test in a similar environment :)
<superm1> if it works then it's still worthwhile downloading the server iso, otherwise i'll just have to wait until they're not oversized i guess
<davmor2> superm1: 50% of transfer done shouldn't be long
<davmor2> superm1: It's crashing here I wouldn't bother till it fits :)
<superm1> davmor2, okay  thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-07
<cjwatson> kirkland: I *think* we got all the bits in place for that, but I'm not the relevant expert
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: looks like this bug came back. bug 317618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317618 in parted "Xubuntu jaunty-alternate-i386.iso fails to re-partition 40GB drive w/multiple partitions (dup-of: 317709)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317709 in parted "jaunty: ext3 filesystem creation failed" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317709
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu and Ubuntu jaunty-alternate-i386.iso dated 2009-03-07; can not install from either cd to hardware
<charlie-tca> did not try in VBox
<charlie-tca> will wait until Monday to file new bug, may correct itself?
<kbala1> Guys, i need your help
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-installer's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<charlie-tca> kbala1: just type your question. If anyone can help, they will.
<kbala1> i would like to install Ubuntu from CD
<kbala1> i am with Vista now
<charlie-tca> okay
<kbala1> i insert the CD and restarted the system, it goes to Windows, not detecting CD
<charlie-tca> change the bios setting to boot from cd-drive first
<kbala1> but my First Boot setting is CDROM
<kbala1> yes i set
<kbala1> i did that
<kbala1> still, it goes to windows
<kbala1> please help me
<kbala1> are you there
<charlie-tca> Don't know how to help. Hardware should be booting to cd. Is the drive good? will your windows cd boot?
<charlie-tca> Might have more answers in #ubuntu, since they have more people
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-08
<CarlFK> alt installer runs my late.sh script which has:  sed -i          -e '/^\[daemon\]$/aAutomaticLoginEnable=true'          -e '/^\[daemon\]$/aAutomaticLogin=$NUSER'        $TARGET/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<CarlFK> NUSER is set to the username.  that used to work, but now I get:
<CarlFK> AutomaticLogin=$NUSER
<CarlFK> im guessing I did something, cuz I can't quite believe the script syntax? would have changed
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-08
<dpm> good morning ev, cjwatson. How is the POT template of ubiquity created (the one for the installer, not the one for the .desktop file on the live installation)? I've had a quick look at the sources and I couldn't quite figure out how. I'm just looking at bug 533859 and I thought it might just be a matter of the template not being up to date and not yet containing those strings missing for translations
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533859 in ubiquity "Missing translations in latest Ubuquity version from Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533859
<cjwatson> dpm: by running debconf-updatepo by hand
<dpm> ok, thanks cjwatson
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3897 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Only try to set the focus on the next button when we've handed over
<CIA-3> ubiquity: control to the user. Prior to this the quit button was getting the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: focus because the next button was insensitive.
<cjwatson> dpm: anyway, at least one of those strings has a 'TODO i18n' comment by it
<cjwatson> so I think it's just not internationalised yet :(
<ev> on it now
<dpm> ah, thanks cjwatson, ev :)
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r271 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator-helper debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Provide a quick workaround for LP 529366 while a better fix is
<CIA-3> usb-creator: prepared. Ignore errors on setting the boot flag for the target
<CIA-3> usb-creator: partition.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529366 in usb-creator "Regression: usb-creator-gtk doesn't work as of 0.2.16" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529366
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3898 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Use translatable strings for the keyboard query widget
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #533859).
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r272 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.18
<ev> michaelforrest: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/usb-creator-common_0.2.18_all.deb http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/usb-creator-gtk_0.2.18_all.deb
<ev> I've heard some reports (one in Millbank, others in bugs) of grub install failing and not going to the "grub install failed, choose a different device to install it on dialog".  Just a heads up, I'm going to run through a test install and see if I can reproduce it.
<ev> also, I broke the resize progress bar, fixing nowish
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3899 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Bring back the resizing partition progress dialog that was removed
<CIA-3> ubiquity: with the rest of the automatic partitioning progress dialogs.
<ev> cjwatson: your extra parameter to progress_stop ended up having a use after all. ^
<cjwatson> ev: can't we keep track of this some other way?  we ought to be able to remember the template used for the topmost progress bar
<ev> cjwatson: sure
<ev> cjwatson: how's this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/391075/
<ev> ah, nesting, damn.
<cjwatson> ev: I thought ubiquity.progressposition already kept track of this
<ev> Okay. I'll take a look after I'm done hunting down the cause of an apt-setup bug with cruzer micros.
<cjwatson> I'm resurrecting a machine to put some giant hard disks in for parted testing
<ev> Nice
<ev> I really need to pick up a netbook. As much fun as playing roulette with my primary laptop and two USB keys is...
<cjwatson> you must be coming up on three years at Canonical soon
<cjwatson> laptop refresh benefit ...
<davmor2> ev: don't be tempted with the ssd ones ;)
<cjwatson> davmor2: why not?  I am :)
<ev> May :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: not enough space
<cjwatson> I've certainly seen laptops with SSDs bigger than my current laptop's hard disk
<ev> Ubuntu takes under 3gb...
<cjwatson> I'm happy to use fileservers elsewhere for serious storage
 * persia has happily used a 4G netbook at UDS.
<davmor2> cjwatson, ev: yeah the issue comes when you want to try a side by side with windows :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: you can get SSDs much bigger than that
<cjwatson> 128GB is not totally unreasonably priced
<davmor2> cjwatson: yeah but at the time 8gb was the standard in netbooks :)
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm not interested in netbooks :)
<cjwatson> not made for people with big hands
<davmor2> cjwatson: ev said he was though :)
<cjwatson> mm, yeah
<ev> Yeah, but my use case for it is only installer development and testing
<davmor2> ev: not enough room for side by side or wubi testing.  on 8gb drive windows takes up loads
<ev> Sure, I'd plan accordingly.
<davmor2> ev: almost certainly I'm just saying :)
<ev> Assuming the pound ever rebounds, I can always pick up a big Intel SSD on the cheap in the states
<ev> shtylman: can you please provide a changelog message for the outstanding items in your branch?  Also, why did you comment out the progress window code?
<cr3> does d-i and/or casper support installation where the installation media is available over an iscsi drive?
<cjwatson> cr3: casper doesn't, d-i mostly does
<cjwatson> oh, *installation media* available over iscsi
<cjwatson> hmm, probably only if your BIOS sets up the iscsi drive to look like scsi
<cr3> cjwatson: as opposed to installing onto an iscsi drive
<cr3> I have to admit that my knowledge of iscsi is flaky at best
<shtylman> ev: I commented it out cause I put back the new style progress bar which was commented out for a quick release right before alpha 3
<shtylman> ev: yea...I think I can put some poetry in the changelog
<ev> thanks
<ev> can you simply delete it then?  We don't need to comment things out when we have a VCS, unless you expect it to be reverted again.
<shtylman> ev: yea... I agree... and no.. I hope it doesn't need to be reverted again
<shtylman> the goal is for it not to be at least
<ev> okay, cool
<kirkland> cjwatson: is grub2 taking 3-5 minutes to install the bootloader a bug, or expected behavior?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i ask because my automated cloud installations take about 10 minutes per machine, with 3-5 minutes of that being the grub installation step (at least as reported by d-i's status bar)
<cjwatson> kirkland: bug
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll reproduce and attach logs
<superm1> cjwatson, i grabbed parted 2.2-1ubuntu2 out of NEW and manually installed those binaries (and put symlinks in place so parted_server worked still), but same thing and even calling partprobe still is returning an error, along with new device nodes not being created
<shtylman> cjwatson: is there a way to run a script only on the first install of a deb package?
<shtylman> and not on subsequent updates?
<cjwatson> yes, check debian-policy for the version argument passed to the postinst
<shtylman> um... how does one do that...
<cody-somerville> shtylman, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<shtylman> cody-somerville: yea...I found that document... to say that it helped... well...
<cjwatson> shtylman: it's in the section about how maintainer scripts are called
<shtylman> cjwatson: yea... I found the order of the parameters and whatnot.. I guess I wan't clear on just how you would check after that... if a simple query against dpkg would do... or if you meant something more complex
<cjwatson> you normally use dpkg --compare-versions
<cjwatson> although actually, first-install doesn't get a version passed to it
<cjwatson> so in fact you'd just test [ -z "$2" ]
<shtylman> heh... clever :)
<shtylman> thanks
<shtylman> my small dabble into the world of deb packages
<shtylman> will hopefully end well
<shtylman> what does get me ... is that I can't seem to find a way to tell it where to put the generated debs and other files it makes... (when running debuild I mean)
<shtylman> maybe I am just not looking in the right places...
<cjwatson> they always go in the parent directory
<shtylman> and no way to influence that?
<cjwatson> it's not configurable, no
<shtylman> strange
<cjwatson> some things shouldn't be configurable
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> location of generated files should be :)
<cjwatson> you can always move them with a script if you really care
<cjwatson> there's absolutely no point bloating the core development programs with that
<cjwatson> there's a 'dcmd' program you can use to get the list of files from the .changes file if you want
<shtylman> heh
<cjwatson> but many tools work better with them in the parent, so honestly I suggest you get used to it :)
<shtylman> will have to do that... I suppose ..
<cjwatson> for example if they're in the parent directory then you can invoke debc without arguments to list the contents of the thing just built
<cjwatson> or debi
<shtylman> thats kinda cool
<shtylman> cjwatson: on a different note... what does bzr builddeb do then?
<shtylman> cause it puts things in a different directory...
<shtylman> voodoo magic?
<cjwatson> not especially, it copies the source tree to a different directory and changes to that directory before starting the build
<shtylman> :(
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-09
<shtylman> cjwatson: lets say I have a package which depends on other packages (not unheard of I hear :) ... and lets say that the packages I depend on like to ask annoying questions? during their install ... but my package provides configuration files so those questions are irrelevant... can I supress them with my package during the install?
<cjwatson> nope
<shtylman> ;(
<cjwatson> debconf questions are usually asked by .config scripts, which are way early on, before any packages are even unpacked
<shtylman> I see
<cjwatson> you'll need to work with the relevant package maintainers to improve things somehow
<cjwatson> or preseed things in a non-packaged way
<shtylman> k
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r186 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Build against parted 2.2.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r187 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 138ubuntu2
<CIA-3> partconf: cjwatson * r837 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Build against parted 2.2.
<CIA-3> partconf: cjwatson * r838 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu2
<StevenK> cjwatson: You'll do the -15 -> -16 update for d-i, or shall I?
<cody-somerville> What involved there?
<cody-somerville> *Whats
<cjwatson> StevenK: I can do it now
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: sed over some files in build/config/, and a seed change
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1254 ubuntu/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-16 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1255 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu89
<superm1> i've been curious, how come you have always explicitly had to change that in the seeds?  is it not possible to just seed the meta and let the meta handle grabbing the newest?
<cjwatson> no it isn't, but I'm too tired to explain properly :)
<cjwatson> basically metapackages aren't applicable in this position
<superm1> okay :)
<cjwatson> think udebs
<superm1> it just seems so tedious to have to always be updating, so that's a shame
<cjwatson> it's trivial :)
<cjwatson> there are like a million more tedious things ahead of that one
<CIA-3> usb-creator: superm1 * r273 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Don't force select a source unless the list is empty.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Reverse the order of the populating ISOs and command line option --iso
<CIA-3> usb-creator:  again so that --iso always trumps others.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Hide the source_vbox again when --iso is used.
<Anzenketh> Hi all working on the bug day For ubiquity is there anything that you would like me to put in special notes besides what is already there?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3900 ubiquity/ (7 files in 5 dirs): Merge with Roman's Kubuntu branch.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3901 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add a changelog entry on behalf of Roman.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3902 ubiquity/debian/ (5 files):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Remove the intro plugin. It's now presented as part of the language
<CIA-3> ubiquity: page when the greeter option (-g) is selected.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3903 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Support setting the language for the live environment from the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: language page in greeter mode by finishing localechooser when 'Try
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Ubuntu' is clicked.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3904 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Add missing ui reference.
<ev> pychecker saves the day again
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3905 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix missing references in the noninteractive portion of the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: usersetup plugin.
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r841 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Fix partition offset handling for GRUB Legacy.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3906 ubiquity/ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Fix incorrect reference in KDE greeter code.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Fix missing reference to the progress title in the GTK+ partman progress
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  bar handling.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Removed dead code from the noninteractive frontend.
<ev> cjwatson: do you have any more changes to grub-installer in the pipe?  I'd like to release a new ubiquity and respin the CDs.
<cjwatson> no, uploading now
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r842 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu6
<michaelforrest1> cjwatson: can't see the new branding on that boot splash screen in the installer yet - did it go in?
<cjwatson> days ago ...
 * cjwatson rsyncs to check but I'm pretty certain it was there last I looked
<cjwatson> you sure you're checking a daily, not alpha-3?
<ev> cjwatson: thanks!
<michaelforrest1> cjwatson: I'm on the daily-live image yes
<michaelforrest1> it's got the first version I sent you, but I sent you that new stuff on Thursday after the brand rollout with the new logo and glowy icons
<michaelforrest1> on purple
<michaelforrest1> sorry: "aubergine"
<cjwatson> michaelforrest1: oh, was that the mail subject "boot image" with no body?
<michaelforrest1> quite probably
<cjwatson> no, that's got the old logo on black
<cjwatson> michaelforrest1: I do not have this stuff from you
<michaelforrest1> cjwatson: The email is called "New Brand for Boot Screen"
<michaelforrest1> you replied to it
<cjwatson> and I integrated the image from the followup you sent me to that
<cjwatson> the 640x350 one
<cjwatson> or at least I certainly thought I did
<michaelforrest1> so it's supposed to look like this: http://assets.grimaceworks.com/boot_experience_640_wide.png
<michaelforrest1> but when I look at the daily build, it still looks like this: http://assets.grimaceworks.com/boot-screen.png
<cjwatson> right, that's what I thought I'd done.  I must have made some trivial mistake in the build scripts
<cjwatson> thanks, I'll fix that
<michaelforrest1> ok cool.
<michaelforrest1> thanks
<cjwatson> I probably just forgot to switch over the image filename or something
<cjwatson> hmm, or the .png file is getting used rather than the .pcx.  I wonder why!
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3907 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (81 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3908 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: bterm-unifont
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.1build1, flash-kernel 2.13ubuntu14, grub-installer 1.49ubuntu6,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: migration-assistant 0.6.4build1, partconf 1.32ubuntu2, partman-base
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 138ubuntu2.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3909 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.33
<cjwatson> michaelforrest1: ha!  I bet it would have helped if I'd run 'bzr pull' on the machine that does the CD builds. ;-)
<michaelforrest1> cjwatson: :)
<cjwatson> michaelforrest1: can you please tell me how I can reproduce this problem about boot option text being missing, and there just being "live", "install", etc. instead?
<michaelforrest1> we ran the installer from yesterday's daily
<michaelforrest1> cjwatson: so I guess you should see it that way
<cjwatson> sorry, can you please be more specific
<cjwatson> what exactly did you do
<michaelforrest1> put in the usb key and pressed a key during boot
<cjwatson> and where exactly did you see this text?
<michaelforrest1> in the gfxboot screen
<cjwatson> you see, I tried this with today's daily, but there have been no relevant changes since yesterday
<cjwatson> so obviously you and I are doing something different
<cjwatson> perhaps it's specific to the use of USB keys?
<michaelforrest1> this was Mark and Iain
<cjwatson> what I am trying to do is turn this into an actual bug report
<michaelforrest1> can you try TheDoctor ?
<cjwatson> since it's clearly just a bug
<cjwatson> ok
<michaelforrest1> I came into the session late
<ev> cjwatson: I suspect it might be a usb-creator bug
<ev> that kind of thing happened the last time configuration files were moved around in isolinux
<cjwatson> yeah, it seems possible doesn't it.  It does seem to copy all of the isolinux directory though?
<ev> it does, but then it mucks with it
<ev> to add try-usb and such
<ev> and that's generally where things burst into flames
<cjwatson> the other obvious possibility is gfxboot-theme-ubuntu failing to find stuff under /syslinux/, but the filenames aren't complicated or anything
<ev> indeed
<shtylman> ev: the kubuntu branch got merged... I was under the impression it was waiting on me to add the changelog entries and take out the stale code?
<ev> shtylman: I added changelog entries on your behalf.  I wanted to get an upload in as we're quickly approaching beta freeze.
<ev> by all means take out the stale code from trunk
<shtylman> ev: noted :)
 * ev postoffice
<michaelforrest1> ev: any idea why dd is so damn slow??
<ev> michaelforrest1: ...it isn't?
<ev> keep in mind you're writing to a USB disk.  Not exactly the fastest write speeds on the planet.
<michaelforrest1> yeah but I'm talking like 2k/s
<michaelforrest1> I have it set to bs=4096
<michaelforrest1> it's crazy slow
<ev> I was just going to ask
<ev> bs=1M is what usb-creator uses
<michaelforrest1> which would be bs=1024 right?
<michaelforrest1> how long does usb-creator take?
<ev> no, 1024 would be 1K
<ev> michaelforrest1: I don't time it from fear of knowing the answer to that question
<michaelforrest1> oh dear.
<persia> Note that for fastest write, you'll want to get information about the geometry of the flash in the USB drive, and set bs to match the flash eraseblock size (or an integer multiple thereof).
<cjwatson> I think the kernel exposes that through /sys now ...
<persia> bs=1M usually works because most drives have 2K or 4K eraseblocks.
<ev> ooo
<michaelforrest> ev: does some special magic have to happen to make a boot loader?
<michaelforrest> is it even possible to do this usb key with just dd ??
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3910 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-firstboot debian/changelog): Remove extraneous '--', restoring oem-config-firstboot.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3911 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): Add not_me to the base interface definition of Controller.translate.
<mcasadevall> Can someone who is more experienced at reading udeb logs explain why the ia64 image failed to build (failed to find udebs)
<mcasadevall> alternate image that is
<cr3> in the ubiquity success command script, I tried calling in-target update-grub and chroot /target update-grub but this didn't seem to have worked based on the content of /proc/cmdline
<cr3> ev: if I modify /target/etc/default/grub in ubiquity/success_command, can I call update-grub directly or should I call the grub-installer script from ubiquity?
<exlt> is there an update planned soon for the lucid network installer?  it is currently broken.. :(  kernel-image-2.6.32-16-generic-di etc were released to the archive, and a current netbooting client cannot find a kernel or modules..
<cjwatson> exlt: I did that update last night
<exlt> right - 20081029ubuntu88 is 2.6.32-14
<cjwatson> cr3: I would advise calling update-grub directly
<cjwatson> so use 20081029ubuntu89 :-)
<exlt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/ shows 88
<cr3> cjwatson: the problem was that I wasn't mount --binding lots of directories, seems to work now
<exlt> have a location to pull from?
<cjwatson> I assume it failed to build or something
<cjwatson> there is no location more primary than that
<cjwatson> NCommander: which log?  in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/lucid/ports_daily-live-20100309.log, ia64 succeeded
<cjwatson> that's odd, the amd64 build succeeded ...
<cjwatson> not amd64-specific either, it's missing on all architectures!
 * cjwatson pokes around on the master archive machine
<cjwatson> 2010-03-09 20:04:26 ERROR   Queue item ignored: Tarfile /tmp/tmpToUskw/debian-installer-images_20081029ubuntu89_i386.tar.gz has a file ./ which is illegal
<cjwatson> for.  god's.  sake.
<cjwatson> exlt: thanks, this is a regression in Launchpad which I am bringing up with its developers
<exlt> sweet - I have data center techs holding for me  ;)
<cjwatson> exlt: err, tell them to hang up
<cjwatson> exlt: this probably isn't going to be resolved tonight, but hopefully within a day or so
<exlt> not on the phone - just trying to install servers and wondering if I could fix
<exlt> would be killer to not purge all the older kernel versions
<cjwatson> we don't
<cjwatson> somebody got trigger-happy about *this* one evidently, but it *is* a manual process
<cjwatson> StevenK: it's usually you :-)
<exlt> ah, the packages are there, but pruned from repository, so not "findable" by a client machine
<cjwatson> err, no
<cjwatson> the way it's supposed to work is that the old kernel is not removed from the repository until the installer has been updated
<cjwatson> but removal is a manual process, so this is vulnerable to human error
<exlt> hmm..
<mcasadevall> cjwatson: alternate builds, live builds successed AFAIK
<cjwatson> mcasadevall: but that's the URL I'm looking at - URL to the log you're looking at, please?
<cjwatson> oh
 * cjwatson can't read apparently!
<cjwatson> mcasadevall: ok, that's the soyuz bug discussed a moment ago with exlt
<cjwatson> I uploaded a d-i for the new kernel ABI, but it never got published
<mcasadevall> cjwatson: but the kernel ABI in the log and whats on LP agree with each other
<cjwatson> but the kernel ABI of the debian-installer binaries currently published does not
 * NCommander seems to have nic issues
<NCommander> cjwatson: ah, so the problem will fix itself once LP is fixed?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> well, I might have to reupload d-i, but that's OK
 * NCommander is going to attempt to bend ia64 images back into working order, and may take another whack at SPARC
<cjwatson> and actually, the kernel ABI in the log does not agree with the kernel ABI in the archive
<cjwatson> the log says 2.6.32-14, but the archive has 2.6.32-16
 * NCommander guesses he can't read either
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-10
<Omahn> I've been hoping to do some Ubuntu desktop installs to existing Windows machines using a preseeded install. Problem is that I need to shrink the NTFS partition and AFAIK, I need to do this in early_command, pulling in the ntfsresize binary and parted. I've tried this: d-i preseed/early_command string anna-install parted-udeb
<Omahn> Unfortunately it just queues the install and so my resize/partition commands that follow fail.
<Omahn> Is it possible to use anna-install at this point in the install or should I wget the udebs and install them that way?
<exlt> cjwatson: thanks for the push  :)
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: thanks for the getting the new branding on the install startup
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: I am wondering why it seems to be squashed vertically on my screen though
<persia> michaelforrest: What's your resolution and physical screen dimensions?
<michaelforrest> I guess the resolution is different during boot
<persia> Can be, depending on drivers and hardware configurations.
<michaelforrest> (hang on - just checking - I wasn't logged on)
<michaelforrest> 1366x768
<michaelforrest> 13"
<persia> And the dimensions of the source graphic?
<persia> I'm kinda guessing, but I suspect that you are displaying a resampled 1024x768 graphic on that screen at boot time.
<persia> (which would appear as horizontal stretching or vertical squashing)
<michaelforrest> I'm trying it on a 1280x800 (i.e. squarer) 12" display and the ubuntu logo is still squashed vertically
<persia> Do you have access to a 4:3 screen?
<michaelforrest> yeah that's 4:3 I think
<michaelforrest> (well - it is 4:3 - the pixel measurements are from memory so might not be right)
<persia> 1064x800 is 4:3.
<persia> Lots of modern hardware have non-square pixels.  Same reason why people complain stuff is squashed in HD television.
<michaelforrest> ok - it seems pretty extreme to me
<michaelforrest> do you know where I can find the logo file?
<persia> I could be completely wrong, but I suspect that if it looks good on a 4:3, there's some extra stuff that needs to happen for widescreens.
<michaelforrest> yeah it looks wrong on 4:3 too
<michaelforrest> so I think it might be the asset
<persia> I think you're right.
<persia> michaelforrest: I'm sorry.  I'm not finding the asset in a quick search of the few places I thought it might be.  I think you'll need someone more knowledgeable to help track it down.
<michaelforrest> yeah I'm not having any better luck
<michaelforrest> we need cjwatson!
<ev> michaelforrest: does this look okay to you (strength meter): http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/good.png
<michaelforrest> yeah that's fine
<michaelforrest> can you get rid of all the supporting text under these fields now?
<persia> DIdn't all that text get added because of various bug reports due to confusion?
<ev> michaelforrest: as in for lucid?
<ev> was that something we agreed on in the meeting and I've just forgotten?
<michaelforrest> ev: well - it seems you've done the inline validation which I wanted so that we didn't need so much supporting text
<ev> okay
<ev> a fair point
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: we only have one version of the graphic, at 640x480
<cjwatson> and it's in lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu, data/lucid/ubuntu.pcx
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: can fix this sort of thing after UI freeze, I think
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: ok
<michaelforrest> thanks
<cjwatson> not a new problem, I think - this must have been the case for the old graphic too
<cjwatson> either we never noticed or never cared :)
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: might be worth checking out the actual file there and making sure I didn't horribly screw it up
<michaelforrest> yeah I'll have a look
<cjwatson> direct link: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/download/head%3A/ubuntu.pcx-20091106105925-07zdym3tzmh3m7wc-31/ubuntu.pcx
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: the image is fine - it must be getting distorted when it's rendered
<michaelforrest> I think the icons along the bottom are suffering similarly
<cjwatson> ok, that would be expected then given the current code
<cjwatson> it's just displayed full-screen *shrug*
<cjwatson> we'll have to either explicitly scale it or (perhaps more feasibly) have multiple versions of the image
<michaelforrest> can we not just crop it?
<michaelforrest> center it and crop it?
<cjwatson> that wouldn't help
<michaelforrest> or just have a smaller asset and place it ?
<cjwatson> the entire screen is in 640x480 mode, so it's the monitor that's doing the scaling
<michaelforrest> so it always has to be 640x480?
<cjwatson> yup
<michaelforrest> so we need to think of something clever.
<cjwatson> well, there may be ways of using different modes
<cjwatson> they're not used right now
<cjwatson> we only get VESA modes though
 * michaelforrest googles VESA modes
<persia> Many video displays do have support for crop&center, but that's under BIOS control at the time the logo is shown (unless I misunderstand)
<cjwatson> that's probably correct, yes
<michaelforrest> so can I file this as a bug?
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> I don't immediately know how best to fix it, but it is certainly a bug
<persia> Can we fix it directly, or is it something that can only be fixed on a per-hardware solution basis?
<cjwatson> I can certainly think of sketches of ways to fix it
<persia> probing the framebuffer sort of thing?
<cjwatson> we can't do any particularly advanced probing; we can try to select better VESA modes under some circumstances; we can alternatively do image scaling tricks
<persia> Hard to identify pixel shape, but that makes some sense.
<michaelforrest> where do I need to put the bug?
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: gfxboot-theme-ubuntu package in Ubuntu
<michaelforrest> ok
<cjwatson> that's the usual place for CD boot menu bugs; don't be misled by the "theme" bit, it does more than a GTK theme or whatever would do
<persia> As a side note, there appear to be no VESA definitions for any of the common widescreen resolutions.
<cjwatson> yup - almost certainly predates widespread widescreen monitors
<persia> wikipedia notes "Beginning with the VBE 2.0 standard, no new modes will be added".
<cjwatson> not much to be done about it though; after VESA, nearly everything becomes ridiculously card-specific and you end up reinventing X drivers in gfxboot
<cjwatson> not my idea of a good time :)
<persia> Well, the other alternative is to fiddle with kexec() :)
<cjwatson> the documentation describes it as VESA, but it might actually be VBE
<persia> But yeah, we're likely to have at least some apparent vertical squashing for widescreens for some hardware solutions for a while.
<cjwatson> as soon as I can figure it out, I want to switch to grub2 for CD booting, since gfxmenu is a bit smarter and a bit more comprehensible
<cjwatson> but no way for lucid
<persia> Indeed.
<michaelforrest> what do we call this screen?
<ev> michaelforrest: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/without-password-help.png - okay, or do you really want all the help text removed?
<michaelforrest> installer boot screen?
<michaelforrest> I think that's better ev
<ev> great
<michaelforrest> what is in the password field before anything is typed?
<michaelforrest> I think we should say 're-enter password' somewhere. maybe in the validation bit
<ev> hm
 * Omahn needs a notquiteso_early_command that runs after anna sources are setup :-)
<Omahn> ^^^^ I'm guessing this doesn't exist?
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: CD boot menu
<ev> michaelforrest: re-enter password> you mean kind of like the string we just removed? ;)
<michaelforrest> well not really
<michaelforrest> that seemed more like an introduction to the concept of passwords
<michaelforrest> but we should label the fields
<michaelforrest> (ideally internally  - so "re-enter password' would be in light grey in the field until it receives focus)
<ev> michaelforrest: bah, wouldn't iPhone UI elements be fairly inconsistent with the rest of the desktop?
<ev> sorry about being so pessimistic, but I cannot think of a good solution to this problem other than "Password:" and "Password again:"
<persia> "Password:" and "Verify Password:"?
<persia> (makes clear to the user *why* they need to type it twice)
<ev> yeah, the difficulty with that kind of layout is the rest of the page uses sentences to label each field.  I think it would be pretty ugly to put labels to the left for just the password entries.  But I'm not wedded to the idea; if you guys disagree, I'll do it.
 * persia has no firm opinion: just doesn't like "Password again:"
<michaelforrest> ev: internal labels are pretty common on the web
<michaelforrest> it would say 'confirm password'
<michaelforrest> we could put it in the title even
<michaelforrest> but I don't think it's a big deal
<michaelforrest> ev: I will do a mockup of what I'd like and you can tell me if it's gonna be too much trouble
<ev> title?  Do you mean changing the "Choose a password to keep your account safe." text to something like "Choose a password and type it again to confirm."?
<ev> michaelforrest: okay, cool
<ev> thanks a bunch!
<michaelforrest> ev: http://assets.grimaceworks.com/without-password-help.png
<michaelforrest> having discussed with otto and john
<michaelforrest> we think the fields should be labelled like this if it can be done.
<ev> should be, I'll look into it in a few minutes (just seeing how hard some of the partitioner changes are first)
<shtylman> ev: how does the greeter functionality work? is the install ubuntu option no longer in the boot menu?
<shtylman> or has it not been enabled yet?
<ev> if a key isn't pressed isolinux will boot the live CD with the maybe-ubiquity option
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> and what if a key is pressed?
<ev> ubiquity-dm sees this and runs ubiquity with the -g flag
<shtylman> k
<ev> if a key is pressed you get the isolinux menu
<ev> if the -g flag is passed to ubiquity, it sets the UBIQUITY_GREETER environmental variable
<ev> ubi-language does the rest
<shtylman> yea... that part I got
<shtylman> im just trying to troubleshoot with Riddell
<cjwatson> none of it's turned on for Kubuntu yet
<cjwatson> it's enabled at a per-image level
<shtylman> cjwatson: ahhh
<shtylman> that explains it
<cjwatson> you guys need to send graphics of how the pre-boot-menu screen should work if you want it
<cjwatson> s/work/look/
<shtylman> ?
<shtylman> pre-boot-menu ? ... im all sorts of confused :)
<ev> the keyboard equals man screen ;)
<shtylman> the keyboard? not the language?
<cjwatson> boot an Ubuntu image and have a look
<cjwatson> it will be easier than trying to explain it
<shtylman> haha ok
<cjwatson> the very first screen you get
<shtylman> lemme go fetch one :)
<cjwatson> shtylman: is bug 532533 fixed in current ubiquity as uploaded?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532533 in ubiquity "Kubuntu ubiquity crashed after selecting the language" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532533
<shtylman> cjwatson: yes
<shtylman> assuming it was uploaded after ev merged my branch?
<ev> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/S5eHHDoQ0xI/AAAAAAAAGgQ/HRyChBc6xcc/s1600-h/livecd1[4].png
<cjwatson> shtylman: if you could make sure to put LP: #nnnnnn notes in debian/changelog (look at the current changelog for examples), bugs will get closed automatically
<ev> that thing
<shtylman> so maybe I should say... "maybe"
<cjwatson> shtylman: are there any other bug numbers fixed by that branch?
<shtylman> cjwatson: nope
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I've closed that bug
<shtylman> I will look into this pre-boot-menu screen thing... cause we don't have a logo yet... :(
<shtylman> cjwatson: can we use the ubuntu one for now?
<shtylman> until our logo situation is resolved?
<cjwatson> wouldn't it be better to just stay as-is until the logo situation is resolved?
<cjwatson> I don't want to be in a halfway-house state, in case we end up releasing that way
<shtylman> cjwatson: sure... thats fine... so long as we can resolve it :) I will just make sure to follow up with this stuff
<shtylman> cjwatson: once we do have the logo... what should I do? can I just make that screen? or what... basically ... where do those screens come from?
<shtylman> as far as I know it just appeared :)
<cjwatson> just send me a 640x480 graphics file, with the image elements in essentially the same parts of the screen as the Ubuntu ones, and I will take care of it
<cjwatson> see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/download/head%3A/ubuntu.pcx-20091106105925-07zdym3tzmh3m7wc-31/ubuntu.pcx
<shtylman> cjwatson: cool ... thanks .. I think I can do that :)
<cjwatson> oh and there's an access.pcx somewhere in there too
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> and this also holds true for the boot screen? i.e. the think shown while booting?
<ev> no, that's a plymouth plugin.
<shtylman> is that the car?
<ev> hahaha
<ev> apt-get source plymouth; cd plymouth*/themes/ubuntu-logo
<shtylman> cool... ok... so I can just add a kubuntu-logo ... or something along those lines
<ev> something like that
<ev> alberto might be able to help you with that one
<ev> I haven't touched plymouth
<shtylman> k
<ev> tseliot, that is
<cjwatson> ev: care to upload user-setup, to hoover up a milestoned bug?
<ev> sure thing
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r217 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu5
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-11
<shtylman> cjwatson: you around?
<cjwatson> shtylman: sort of (don't ask to ask, though, just ask)
<shtylman> cjwatson: :)
<shtylman> so we are trying to install hardy (yea... its old) on a new IBM x3550
<shtylman> and during the server install
<shtylman> several things go wrong... the first of which is it can't find the cdrom module
<shtylman> like the install boots
<shtylman> and we go through the language page
<shtylman> but then it says: "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"
<shtylman> even though it booted from a cd?!
<shtylman> does any of that sound familiar?
<shtylman> and is there a way around it (which still installing from a cd) ?
<cjwatson> "even though it booted from a cd"> a lot of people have this confusion - booting from a CD means that the BIOS could read the CD, whereas the error message means that Linux can't read the CD
<shtylman> but how can linux not read the cd if the installer started?
<cjwatson> usually this means that either the kernel doesn't support the CD for some reason, or it requires a new module which isn't in the cdrom initrd
<cjwatson> the installer started by means of the BIOS reading data from the CD
<shtylman> I see
<cjwatson> starting the installer does not require Linux to read from the CD
<cjwatson> remember, the first bit of the installer lives entirely in the kernel and initrd, and those are both read from the CD by the bootloader (using the BIOS)
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> dmesg does say it detected sr0 tho
<shtylman> for a cdrom device... or is that unrelated?
<cjwatson> I think it's only part of it
<shtylman> basically saying it can see it ... but can't really use it
<cjwatson> you're not using the netboot installer burned to a CD or anything funny like that?
<shtylman> nope
<cjwatson> right.  it's probably a kernel bug (I think).  they'll need to know the PCI id of your CD-ROM controller
<cjwatson> (lspci)
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> well... its fixed in lucid ... so yea...
<shtylman> ok..that issue asside... as there is a more pressing issue I wanted to ask about
<shtylman> we can do a net install to bypass this cdrom issue
<shtylman> so that is ok..
<shtylman> but then... it doesn't detect any harddrives...
<shtylman> now.. the is interesting for a few reasons
<cjwatson> sort of sounds like the CD is fucked.  what URL did you get it from?
<cjwatson> or I suppose it could be that it's completely failing to deal with the PCI controller or something
<shtylman> the raid controller the drives are connected to are the same controllers as in another box (which is running hardy) ... yet in this new box they are not detected
<shtylman> the failing to talk to pci would most certainly line up with the hdd/raid detection issue
<shtylman> as lspci does list both
<cjwatson> it would, but it's not the only possible cause
<shtylman> I see
<cjwatson> it might not even be the most likely one
<shtylman> thoughts?
<cjwatson> 00:57 <cjwatson> sort of sounds like the CD is fucked.  what URL did you get it from?
<shtylman> checking
<shtylman> ubuntu's website
<cjwatson> sorry, not specific enough
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> it was a while ago
<cjwatson> I need a URL on releases.ubuntu.com or cdimage.ubuntu.com, or one of their mirrors
<shtylman> should we try a new image?
<cjwatson> the reason I ask is that sometimes the kernel version on the CD and the kernel udebs shipped on the CD get out of sync, and then nothing works
<cjwatson> this can particularly be the case if you picked a random daily build rather than a proper blessed release
<shtylman> this is 8.04.1
<shtylman> but I do understand the concern
<shtylman> we can try a new iso image... but the hdd issue comes up over netboot as well
<shtylman> are there any other steps I could take wrt the hdd detection?
<shtylman> something I should look for?
<cjwatson> netboot is actually much more vulnerable to kernel version skew
<shtylman> great :)
<cjwatson> but for the rest, it would really be better to ask the kernel team, I'm not great at debugging this kind of thing
<shtylman> noted
<shtylman> as a parting note: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219514
<shtylman> that mount cdrom is the same issue
<shtylman> same machine as well
<shtylman> but the "fixes" seem very shady to me
<cjwatson> judging from that thread, frankly, it sounds like you have a new SATA controller (which both hard disks and the CD-ROM drive are hanging off) that simply isn't supported by 8.04
<shtylman> :)
<cjwatson> 8.04.4 is worth a try but I wouldn't hold out much hope
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> this is more plausible than my PCI controller hypothesis above (PCI doesn't change that much ...) and explains the symptoms in the same way
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> cjwatson: well...I appreciate the help
<shtylman> I will poke around
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3914 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Keep track of how partitioning progress is displayed without requiring
<CIA-3> ubiquity: an argument to be passed to progress_stop (LP: #535630).
<cjwatson> shtylman: is bug 526534 still open?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526534 in ubiquity "kubuntu ubiquity crashes after first page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526534
<cjwatson> oh, I guess it might be, the bug summary is not really an accurate summary of what's left of the bug after Riddell's workaround
<cjwatson> guess somebody needs to experimentally unhide the progress bar on a live image and see if it still crashes
<shtylman> cjwatson: oh.. that was a weird crash
<shtylman> I have unhid it
<shtylman> and have never run into that crash
<shtylman> I think riddell did the install today with the new progress bar and it was ok
<shtylman> cjwatson: im not sure if that problem is reproducable
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3915 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.28ubuntu5.
<cjwatson> ok, well, somebody with relevant clue should update the bug 'cos it's on the beta-1 milestone list :)
<shtylman> cjwatson: haha... ok.. I will mark it as closed cause it is as far as we are concerned...
<shtylman> cjwatson: although the failed to lock is kinda upsetting
<shtylman> and Riddell did mention having "some sort" of permission problem
<shtylman> but it wasn't related to the installer crashing
<shtylman> so that bug report has probly gotten out of hand and can be closed anyway
<cjwatson> you might also find those permissions problems have gone away (or at least got less serious) due to my KApplication initialisation change in 2.1.32
<shtylman> cjwatson: yea..i saw comments for that...
<shtylman> hopefully that have
<shtylman> *they
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3916 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.34
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3917 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity-frontend-kde.install):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - There are no more files matching gui/qt/images/*.jpg. Don't try to
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  install them.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3918 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.35
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm still getting the issue with the software updates popup when I enter live desktop.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r188 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Apply optimal alignment constraints to new partitions, or when
<CIA-3> partman-base: maximising an extended partition (LP: #530071).
<charlie-tca> Desktop images are broken for Xubuntu today: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libjpeg-progs: Depends: libjpeg7 but it is not installable  E: Broken packages
<cjwatson> not really an installer issue :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/lucid_probs.html lists it - it's just uninstallable, period
<charlie-tca> Does it have to removed from the image, then?
<cjwatson> I suspect libjpeg-progs is in fact required
<cjwatson> some numpty removed libjpeg7 from the archive before we were actually ready to get rid of it, I think
<cjwatson> sigh, MARTIN
<charlie-tca> great...
<cjwatson> needs some proper repair work
<ev> lol
<charlie-tca> Oh, you know I reported a bug against that new installer screen ?
<charlie-tca> bug 536838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536838 in ubiquity "[Lucid] Desktop cd starts at install screen with no quit/cancel option " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536838
<charlie-tca> Takes 8 minutes to get to it
<persia> charlie-tca: What would you expect "Quit" or "Cancel" to do?  How about "Restart" and "Shutdown" instead?  (the 8 minutes being a different issue).
<charlie-tca> They don't work
<charlie-tca> That was a different bug
<charlie-tca> I would expect at least to be able to do something. the choices allowed are really limited
<charlie-tca> I could accept restart or shutdown, though
<persia> I'm just not sure I understand what either "Quit" or "Shutdown" would be supposed to do at that point.
<charlie-tca> Right now, when it fails, you can't even debug it
<persia> Err, "Quit" or "Cancel".
<charlie-tca> It won't even allow you to switch to another tty
<charlie-tca> Something to let me say "oops, I didn't want this afterall" ?
<cjwatson> Quit would quit the installer and drop to a live session.
<charlie-tca> Right now, it is called a hard power off, turn the system back on, then I can remove the cd
<cjwatson> although as it happens "Try 10.04" would have the same effect
<charlie-tca> I used to be able to remove the cd at the menu and use Ctrl+Alt+del to restart, now I can't
<cjwatson> won't even allow you to switch to another tty> that is *not* within the installer's control
<cjwatson> it's a bug somewhere else
<cjwatson> we couldn't prevent that in installer code even if we wanted to
<charlie-tca> I see
<charlie-tca> anyway to get a debug for that?
<cjwatson> I would wait until Keybuk uploads his plymouth work before bothering
<charlie-tca> okay
<cjwatson> that's the sort of thing that plymouth bugs could break
<ogra> is that on gfxboot ?
<ogra> i mean the stage thats described in the bug
<cjwatson> no.
<CIA-3> kickseed: cjwatson * r279 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kickseed.sh):
<CIA-3> kickseed: Drop nouveau preseeding, no longer needed with the drm backport in
<CIA-3> kickseed: 2.6.32-16 kernels.
<cjwatson> for Ubuntu images, the choice now normally appears at the start of the installer
<cjwatson> unless you press a key within five seconds of the bootloader starting up
<ogra> ah
<ogra> i havent seen any x86 since felt 10 years :)
<ogra> at least image/installer wise
<CIA-3> kickseed: cjwatson * r280 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.53ubuntu4
<ev> forgot about this - http://chipx86.github.com/gtkparasite/ - should come in handy
<cr3> is there a way to preseed ubiquity to prevent it from attempting to install additional packages from the CD, re bug #534605?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534605 in ubiquity "During netinstall, ubiquity prompts when failing to install packages from the CD." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534605
<cr3> this happens when attempting to netinstall on a system which happens to have a cdrom drive, no problem on netbooks which typically don't have a cdrom drive
<persia> cr3: Is that netboot only, or does the same happen with alternate install from USB?
<cr3> persia: haven't tried usb installs in a while
<persia> Just wondering if it comes from overly broad interpretation of what it means for an optical drive to be available, or if it's specific to netboot.
<persia> But someone else might have deeper insight into what you could check.
<michaelforrest> 0xb8b1a8
<persia> ?
<shtylman> cjwatson: fyi 8.04.4 worked... it was able to see the drives when using netboot (bypassing the cd issue altogether)
<shtylman> thanks for pointing me to that
<cjwatson> oh cool, that was a bit of a long shot
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r189 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c partman-command):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Add an ALIGNMENT_OFFSET command which can be used to detect whether a
<CIA-3> partman-base: partition is misaligned.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1256 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Move Dove images to 2.6.32-202 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1257 ubuntu/ (38 files in 2 dirs): Update help translation files.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1258 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu90
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r190 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 138ubuntu3
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r174 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Updated references to 10.04/lucid
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-12
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3919 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Removed the alpha warning. Welcome to Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1.
<michaelforrest> ev hallo
<ev> hiya
<michaelforrest> mark is happy with this version of the slideshow: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dylanmccall/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/redesign-lucid/ubuntu-transitions/slides/index.html#controls
<michaelforrest> so let's get that in :)
<michaelforrest> I still need to get a proper ubuntu logo though
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r133 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog console-setup.initramfs-top): Fix incorrect FONT and ACM tests in initramfs script.
<ev> that's good, considering it ended up on omgubuntu last night :-/
<michaelforrest> indeed
<ev> michaelforrest: did you get a hold of Marcus for that?
<michaelforrest> I just emailed him
<michaelforrest> and will now start hassling
<michaelforrest> they have been going into super-minute detail on it this week
<michaelforrest> so I think I may have to give him a chinese burn
<ev> lol
<michaelforrest> ev: what format do I need here? Do you think I can just send a png at the right size?
<ev> svg would be preferable (so that we have the original source in the tree), but png will do if that's all you have
<ev> for those playing along at home, bug 537986 is the freeze exception request for the labelled gtk entries on the user setup page
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537986 in ubiquity "Freeze exception request: inactive labels on the user setup page." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537986
<cjwatson> ev: what's happening with foundations-lucid-oem-config?
<ev> cjwatson: I'm going to have to defer the last bit.  My time has been focused on dealing with the list of design requested changes to ubiquity.
<cjwatson> which is the last bit?
<cjwatson> (I forget whether the non-ascii passwords stuff happened)
<ev> automatically remove language packs.  I'm convinced that there are not problems with non-ascii passwords in GNOME these days.
<cjwatson> didn't Dell request that bit?
<cjwatson> or am I misremembering
<ev> I'm not sure who requested it, actually
<ev> otherwise I'd be inquiring as to why it was raised in the first place
<cjwatson> superm1: were you looking for automatically installing language packs, or automatically removing them?
<cjwatson> (oem-config)
<ev> oh, who requested the auto remove?  I think that was Dell
<persia> I know that there *are* problems with non-ascii passwords in GNOME.
<ev> really?
<persia> Specifically for asian languages, where you need an IME.
<ev> can you give me a test case?
<persia> The issues are twofold:
<ev> IME doesn't work in ubiquity
<persia> 1) In GDM, it doesn't capture keystrokes fed to the IME to block timeout for timed logins.
<cjwatson> right, so you can't enter IME-requiring passwords in the first place
<persia> 2) gnome-screensaver doesn't permit unlock.
<ev> I couldn't get ibus to talk to it
<persia> Oh, then you've already solved it differently :)
<cjwatson> the comment in the specification is "non-ascii passwords are allowed in ubiquity, but disallowed in later password prompts like gksudo"
<cjwatson> anyway, I agree that part can be dropped without major issue
<ev> for what it's worth, I did try gksudo and it worked fine with the set of characters I tried
<persia> That doesn't match my experience with it, but if ubiquity doesn't support an IME, it doesn't matter.  Non-IME non-ascii seems to work OK.
<cjwatson> for removing language packs, I'm inclined to say defer to beta-2 and I'll offer to do it?
<ev> if we defer it to beta 2, I'm happy to do it
<persia> Note that this is a regression from jaunty, where ubiquity *did* support the IME.
<ev> I don't want to dump things on you
<cjwatson> what goes around comes around :)
<ev> hahaha
<cjwatson> I probably deserve it, but whatever
<ev> I don't recall you ever dumping anything on me
<ev> persia: I'm not very familiar with IME.  Did ibus exist in jaunty and did it communicate over dbus?
<cjwatson> used to be scim, which probably wasn't dbus
<persia> ev: jaunty was scim, which used the GTK IM extensions.
<ev> ah, so I suspect that's why then
<persia> Indeed.
<ev> someday, when someone is crazy enough to rewrite ubiquity to talk to its frontend over dbus, all of this will go away
<persia> I'll give it a fiddle at some point, and maybe point some of the IME devs at it, but not likely in time for lucid.
<ev> and we'll all ride unicorns off into the sunset
<ev> cool
<persia> That will indeed be a great day :)
<persia> Oh, I should ask, rather than flailing more, is there a good way to get per-locale reconfiguration done after selecting language during install?
<persia> I would have thought to do it in casper, but with the new interface, I'm no longer sure this is the right answer.
<ev> is what you're trying to do specific to a particular project, or is it general enough to be carried in Ubuntu proper?  If the latter, you could modify the end of bin/ubiquity-dm (or I suppose we could add a hook for post-greeter steps)
<persia> It's bug #531155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531155 in casper "gedit schemas is not registered during live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531155
<persia> This ends up propagating into new installs too, forcing dpkg-reconfigure or use of the alternate installer.
<persia> I suspect there's a few other packages that have locale-specific logic in postinst.
<persia> (but gedit is the one that people complained about to me)
<persia> Does that belong in ubiquity-dm ?
<ev> definitely not ubiquity-dm then if it's affecting installs
<ev> I would imagine casper still
<ev> oh
<ev> no, that's obviously wrong
<ev> ignore me
<persia> Do we know the locale in casper still?  I thought we didn't know it anymore because of the new gfxboot
<ev> indeed, we don't
<ev> I just didn't think that through enough before I started talking
<ev> hrm
<persia> I asked the reporter to file against casper because it would have been casper in karmic (and I hadn't looked at the lucid stuff enough at the time)
<persia> But I'm now convinced it's the wrong place.
<persia> I'm also convinced it's not a bug in gedit, because it's hard to detect encodings, so we want a narrow set for each locale.
<persia> (this will annoy folks who use one locale with documents from a different locale, but that's not a well supported use case right now anyway)
<cjwatson> I'd say it's a bug in gedit for depending on the system locale rather than the user locale?
<cjwatson> (if I'm understanding correctly - I'm just going on the conversation above, haven't checked the bug)
<persia> cjwatson: Essentially, gedit sets it's import filter lists at install time.  I can see that argument, and can certainly go reopen the bug seb closed previously :)
<persia> (which was actually about cross-locale usage, and so somewhat different)
<persia> But I like the interpretation of it being a gedit bug.
<ev> michaelforrest: do you recall what we agreed to call the "Zone:" label now that the "Region:" label is gone? - http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity/9.10-beta-candidate/2-timezone.png
<michaelforrest> Yah "Time Zone"
<ev> ah, duh
<ev> thanks
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r134 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Move boot tasks to a combination of two udev rules and a single Upstart
<CIA-3> console-setup: job, ensuring that they're run at points when we are able to satisfy the
<CIA-3> console-setup: constraints on the relevant ioctls. This may not work optimally with
<CIA-3> console-setup: vgacon, but you have to go to special effort to use that with Ubuntu
<CIA-3> console-setup: now, and it at least shouldn't break (LP: #524439).
<ev> bah, it's not possible to do something like strftime %X, but without seconds, is it?
<cjwatson> ev: difficult.  no, there doesn't seem to be
<cjwatson> the separator isn't always : either
<ev> indeed
<ev> so looks like we're stuck with it unless we start providing a translation string for time format
<ev> but I think that's a bit much
<cjwatson> for instance, as far as I can tell, in Chinese, you have something like 12时59分58秒
<cjwatson> how does the panel clock applet do it?
<cjwatson> it has a "Show seconds" checkbox
<cjwatson> maybe it's just locale-incorrect ...
<ev> does it?  I have radio buttons for 12 hour and 24 hour time, despite being in en_GB.utf8
<ev> hrm, I'll dig through its source though
<ev> maybe there's a trick to this
<ev> or maybe gtk already does the gettext thing
<cjwatson> I have it set to not show seconds to avoid it waking up every second and sucking power
<ev> heh
<ev> #. Translators: This is a strftime format string.
<ev> #. * It is used to display the time in 12-hours format
<ev> #. * (eg, like in the US: 8:10 am). The %p expands to
<ev> #. * am/pm.
<ev> #. Translators: This is a strftime format string.
<ev> #. * It is used to display the time in 12-hours format (eg, like
<ev> #. * in the US: 8:10 am). The %p expands to am/pm.
<ev> #.
<ev> #: ../applets/clock/calendar-window.c:303 ../applets/clock/clock.c:445
<ev> #: ../applets/clock/clock-location-tile.c:516
<ev> msgid "%l:%M %p"
<ev> erm actually, not quite what we want
<cjwatson> we want appropriate-hours rather than 12/24-hours
<cjwatson> I think
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> you might be able to get that from nl_langinfo though?
<ev> I don't think so, at least not that I can see.  My thought is to provide ubiquity/timezone_strftime_format, translated to %l:%M %p for en_US, and %k:%M for en_GB.
<ev> granted, that means we can't simply import translations from gnome-panel
<ev> hrm
<ev> though we could use this with the aforementioned strings from gnome-panel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394018/
 * persia idly notes that there are locales that use neither 12-hour nor 24-hour time by convention (well outside the scope of this issue)
<davmor2> persia: who uses the binary clock by default? ;)
<persia> davmor2: Not that, but that here it is conventional to use numbers > 24 to denote times of day.
<persia> For instance, the trains run from about 4:00 to about 25:30
<persia> (well, rather 4寺00分 to 25寺30分
<superm1> cjwatson, its actually both, installing them if  they are available and selected, and a key to remove extras that were already installed and not needed
<cjwatson> ev: ^- in that case I think we need to keep this on the list but move to beta-2
<ev> cjwatson: okay
<cjwatson> which indeed is what I did
<cjwatson> ev: is your additional fix for bug 529366 likely to land for beta-1?  and do you suspect a parted bug in and around all this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529366 in usb-creator "Regression: usb-creator-gtk doesn't work as of 0.2.16" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529366
<ev> probably not beta 1, moving the goalpost to beta 2...
<ev> and no, I don't think it's really a parted bug beyond the fact that the behavior changed in 2.1
<ev> unless it's expected that you can tell the kernel to re-read the partition table with mounted partitions
<ev> err s/tell/get/
<cjwatson> you used to be able to do so partially.  it was a bad hack at best.
<cjwatson> maybe this is why Dell has been having trouble, since I know they were relying on that bad hack for recovery installs
<cjwatson> anyway, separate bug about that ...
<cjwatson> it's certainly best for any software we control to avoid relying on this
<ev> indeed
<ev> I never thought removing seconds from a clock would require a 2,900 line patch
<ev> (in fairness that's 99% translation data)
<ev> cjwatson: is there a place other than the list of languages in localechooser/languagelist I should be looking at when checking for sufficient support before adding new imported translations from GTK+?  There seems to be quite a few this time around.
<cjwatson> languagelist is canonical
<cjwatson> if we don't have base installer translations, I haven't been importing the corresponding GTK+ translations
<ev> okay, thanks
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r463 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump release version and names for Lucid (LP: #501572).
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r464 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump kernelversion to 2.6.32.
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r465 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/welcome/what-is-ubuntu.xml): Bump GNOME version to 2.30.
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r466 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump x11ver to 7.5.
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r467 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/install-methods/automatic-install.xml):
<CIA-3> installation-guide: Remove comments about automatic installation methods that have been
<CIA-3> installation-guide: removed from Ubuntu (LP: #496554).
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r468 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml):
<CIA-3> installation-guide: Remove documentation of
<CIA-3> installation-guide: base-installer/kernel/linux/initramfs-generators; setting this to
<CIA-3> installation-guide: anything other than the default will cause the installer to fail
<CIA-3> installation-guide: (LP: #415469).
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r469 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Stop building for lpia.
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r470 ubuntu/debian/changelog: sync up previous changelog
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r471 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081208ubuntu6
<qizwiz> is this the place to ask about turnkey linux?
<cjwatson> no, I think you'd want a turnkey channel, if there is one (I don't know)
<qizwiz> well, googling freenode and turnkey brought me here, sort of
<qizwiz> per this google hit: http://osdir.com/ml/linux.ubuntu.server/2008-09/msg00079.html
<qizwiz> and a scan of the first page of hits didn't indicate any #turnkey-linux :-(
<cjwatson> sorry, I don't think we can help you
<cjwatson> perhaps there is a mailing list
<qizwiz> perhaps
<qizwiz> let me take a quick stab, though
<qizwiz> turnkey linux does not have emacs on it by default...its ubuntu 8.0.4. I don't want to foul up my TKL, but I gotta have my emacs. What's the recommended apt repository?
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, no idea
<cjwatson> I wouldn't want to try to recommend something based on Ubuntu in case I screw it up for you.  Please find somebody who knows about Turnkey ...
<qizwiz> alright. I was hoping it was a generic enough question. maybe a different debian room?
<cjwatson> no, you'll need something specifically turnkey.  There may simply be no appropriate IRC channel, and you'll have to try e-mail
<cjwatson> apt repositories are often project-specific
<cjwatson> not necessarily always, but often, and I don't know whether that's the case here
<qizwiz> feh. ok. yeah, there is a archive.turnkeylinux.org according to my sources.list (I think that's it..it's from memory yesterday)
<qizwiz> but ther's also archive.ubuntu.com/unbuntu hardy
<qizwiz> I wonder why it's not finding it there
<qizwiz> i figured it out
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r135 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Depend on kbd (>= 1.15-1ubuntu3) for a valuable loadkeys improvement.
<CIA-3> console-setup: This was previously a recommends, but the udev rule won't work without
<CIA-3> console-setup: kbd or console-tools anyway, I'm not really interested in supporting a
<CIA-3> console-setup: system without either installed, and console-tools is thoroughly
<CIA-3> console-setup: obsolete now.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r136 ubuntu/debian/console-setup.console-setup.upstart: clarification of loadkeys behaviour
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3920 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py): Fix label retranslation when clicking on update link (LP: #531864).
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-13
<ev> cjwatson: thanks for fixing my retranslation bug
<ev> r3920, that is
<cjwatson> s'ok, was just looking for easy crash bugs to hoover up
<happyaron> hi, could you have a look at this bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/523789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523789 in ubiquity "Chinese language packs included in LiveCD, but not installed in target system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> happyaron: in future, please attach logs as separate files, it's easier for us
<cjwatson> happyaron: looks like a consequence of bug 527641, which is fixed.  please try to reproduce with a current daily build
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527641 in apt-setup "OEM mode (in Desktop i386) does not include the oem-config package or icon" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527641
<happyaron> cjwatson: oh thanks.
<cjwatson> happyaron: heh, of course, the current daily doesn
<cjwatson> 't have Chinese language packs on the CD
<cjwatson> so you probably won't be able to tell.  In your logs, it tried to download them and failed
<happyaron> cjwatson: but when you log out and select zh_CN at gdm, it will display in zh_CN
<happyaron> cjwatson: I mean the bug is that the installer does not use the language pack that is already in the CD
<cjwatson> happyaron: you misunderstand me
<happyaron> ?
<cjwatson> happyaron: the CD you were previously testing may have had Chinese language packs on it - but the *current daily build* does not
<happyaron> oh
<happyaron> see it
<cjwatson> and as a result, you won't be able to tell whether or not this bug is fixed :(
<happyaron> cjwatson: let me ask pitti soon about this issue, he told it will be included
<cjwatson> langpacks are often dropped due to CD space constraints
<cjwatson> pitti added the Chinese langpacks, and then had to remove them again later
<cjwatson> this sort of thing always fluctuates throughout the release
<happyaron> oh
<cjwatson> it's not a bug in itself, we just can't physically fit everything in, and we try to prioritise as best we can but some people are always bound to lose out
<happyaron> yes
<cjwatson> looking at the current list, it should be testable with Spanish or Portuguese
<cjwatson> or with German or Bengali on i386 onoly
<cjwatson> only
<happyaron> oh, my arch is amd64, and install with harddisk
<cjwatson> is that "install to hard disk"?
<cjwatson> (I'm sure my Chinese is much worse than your English - I just want to make sure I know what you mean)
<happyaron> no
<happyaron> I put the iso on hard disk
<cjwatson> oh, that's not supported anyway *shrug*
<cjwatson> if it works, you got lucky
<happyaron> and use grub's function to load it.
<happyaron> the installation works
<cjwatson> like I say - you got lucky.  we may break that in the future.
<happyaron> heh
<cjwatson> the reason it's not supported is that having anything mounted off the hard disk means that the partitioner may have trouble in some cases
<cjwatson> not in all cases, which is presumably why you got lucky
<happyaron> oh
<cjwatson> but we don't promise that this installation method will work
<happyaron> I used umount -l /isodevice
<cjwatson> doesn't matter
<happyaron> and LiveCD can work
<happyaron> but alternate cannot
<cjwatson> if it works, good for you, if not, please don't complain :)
<happyaron> yes I know
<cjwatson> anyway, *probably* not really relevant to this bug as such
<happyaron> yes
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r137 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl debian/changelog): releasing version 1.34ubuntu11
<persia> I'm trying to install lucid server on a machine that requires EFI, using LVM, and it seems to skip setting up physical volumes for my volume group.  Does anyone have suggestions on how to investigate this?
 * persia stops hunting and just formats the disk manually.
<cjwatson> persia: no reason why that should be the case AFAIK; I would've started by putting 'set -x' in /lib/partman/lib/lvm-base.sh to dump out a full trace
<persia> cjwatson: I'll try that, since I failed utterly at manual partitioning (no GPT support in fdisk, no parted available in default server install environment).
<cjwatson> the only thing I can think of is that maybe VALID_FLAGS doesn't say lvm on gpT
<cjwatson> GPT
<cjwatson> even just /var/log/partman ought to expose that if that's the case
<cjwatson> no parted available> anna-install parted-udeb
<persia> But I'm currently finding kernel errors reading the partition table, and am trying to figure out if GPT is even supported by the -server kernel.
<cjwatson> that might be another known parted issue ...
<cjwatson> debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:1018:CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
<cjwatson> so all Ubuntu kernels should support GPT
<cjwatson> my VALID_FLAGS hypothesis looks wrong
<persia> anna-install worked great.  Since I first failed, I also tried a completly automated partitioning (guided, use whole disk), which also failed.  Would it be useful for me to start over again from scratch, attempt the LVM format, and file a bug with the logs?
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> it's interesting that plain whole-disk partitioning failed
<cjwatson> it *might* be easier to debug that first
<persia> OK.  I'll start with that case.
<persia> Would it be useful for me to leave this machine uninstalled for now, and be a test case for you during the week?
<cjwatson> if it's feasible for you to do so, yes
<cjwatson> if there's a possibility that GPT is Just Broken, I want to stomp on that quickly
<persia> Certainly.  It's a remote build server that I wanted to use to reduce load on my laptop, but it can wait for a few days.
<cjwatson> were you selecting GPT manually in any way?
<persia> No.  The disk came that way.
<persia> Just to make sure I'm preparing good logs.  Once I get the error page ("Failed to create a file system"), do I just extract /var/log/parted and /var/log/syslog, or do I need to go back to the main menu first?
<cjwatson> go back to the main menu first
<persia> Thanks.
<cjwatson> (and /var/log/part*man*, fwiw)
<persia> Sorry.  I get a little sloppy at 5am.
 * cjwatson tries a quick GPT install
<cjwatson> bit tedious since if the "natural" format for the disk is MBR then you have to use expert mode
<cjwatson> hmm.  thinking about it it's a bit silly that we force the biosgrub partition to be aligned
<cjwatson> (don't mind me, just thinking out loud)
<persia> Is that why I had all those strange <1MB bits of free space?
<cjwatson> oh, those are showing up as free space?  we should suppress those somehow
<cjwatson> maybe align the ends of new partitions too
<cjwatson> actually it's odd that that didn't happen already
<cjwatson> hopefully the logs will elucidate
<persia> I just hope I didn't mess something up by fiddling with it previously.
<cjwatson> we align to 1MiB boundaries a lot of the time now, because that's what various other things are coming to require, and it makes sure that we don't radically degrade performance when moved from disk to disk
<cjwatson> with different topologies
<persia> This makes sense, but the small bits look messy.  We should hide those, if we can.
<cjwatson> we shouldn't actually end up with small bits, in general
<cjwatson> if we align both start and end (which I thought we did, looking at the code), they should match up
<cjwatson> anyway, will look at logs
<persia> It's bug #538536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538536 in debian-installer "Guided Partitioning (full disk) did not work with native GPT disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538536
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<persia> The leftover bits might have been because I tried to leave the original EFI partition alone.
<persia> I'll just shut the machine down: let me know if you want me to play with it more.  I'd rather not construct too many CDs, because it doesn't have a boot-from-USB feature.
<cjwatson> bug 538100 may be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538100 in linux "Linux fails to read GPT(EFI) partition table created by both GNU parted and OSX diskutil" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538100
<cjwatson> though I'm not *entirely* confident in the analysis there
<persia> I suspect the original partition map was created in OS X, or by initialising a factory disk with a partition map from an OS X install.
<persia> That analysis matches what I found from searching, which indicated that we use a "legacy mode" for GPT.  No idea how true that is, and one of the pages I found included a comment from you actively disagreeing with the suggestions.
<cjwatson> the analysis is bogus for a reason I'm about to explain
<cjwatson> posted.  now to see how much this applies to your bug.  I see you're on an Apple system
<persia> Yes.
<cjwatson> so, you indeed don't have an EFI System Partition (no FAT partition with the 'boot' flag set)
<persia> I used to have one of those.  It got et.
<cjwatson> which means ultimately that the kernel won't recognise your GPT table as valid
<cjwatson> what happened to it?
<persia> I'm not sure.
<persia> It was there on first install attempt.
<persia> It wasn't there after first Guided Install (entire disk) attempt.
<cjwatson> it's not entirely obvious that it's there at the start, although it could be the one that's labelled "unknown".  I wonder why I see no evidence of the "boot" flag, though
<cjwatson> do you know which partition it was at the start?
<cjwatson> sda2 perhaps?
<persia> Yes.
<persia> Well, not quite.
<cjwatson> that's kind of hyooge
<persia>  /dev never showed any partitions for it
<persia> But it was the second partition listed in the partman interface.
<cjwatson> sda2 at the start of your installation is a 308GB partition
<cjwatson> second, after a bit of free space?
<persia> Originally, yes.
<cjwatson> right, so sda1
<persia> After doing the Guided Install, I lost that partition.
<cjwatson> so two problems: (a) your original EFI System Partition wasn't detected as fat32, let alone as an ESP (b) autopartitioning didn't create an ESP
<cjwatson> I guess there's no way to restore to the original state?
<persia> I can take it to the shop and tell them it's broken.
<persia> I could try an OS X install.
<persia> Dunno if either of those really gets it to factory-original state.
<cjwatson> an OS X install would probably be enough, though was that what was on it to start with?
<cjwatson> the original state was: (some random partition, maybe efi system; big fat32; linux-swap)
<persia> I presume so.  I try to avoid booting vendor-supplied operating systems.
<cjwatson> fat32 doesn't sound characteristic of os x
<persia> Indeed.  That doesn't sound like the original state.
<cjwatson> nor does linux-swap for that matter :-)  that's a weird pairing
<cjwatson> that's what PARTITIONS said at the start of your partman log.  did you boot d-i multiple times?
<persia> I'll try to dig up the "restore" disk, and see if I can do a fresh install of OS X, and then an install of Ubuntu and replicate the issue.
<persia> Thrice.
<cjwatson> aha.
<persia> Once with the LVM failures.
<persia> Once again to try Guided Partiitioning.
<persia> And then again to repeat the Guided Paritioning to get logs.
<cjwatson> so that 1mb partition at the start might actually have been a biosgrub partition
<persia> But I think I won't do that again :)
<cjwatson> I think they're all the same thing
<persia> That name sounds familiar.
<persia> (one of) the problems with OS X is that it requires a mouse to install :(
<cjwatson> so I can easily correct part of this in parted.  the tricky bit is identifying bios_grub partitions on the way in; they're essentially just data containers.
<cjwatson> oh, and I left myself a comment a while back to note that the automatic creation of bios_grub partitions doesn't work with automatic LVM partitioning
<cjwatson> for tedious internal reasons
<persia> aha!  That's probably the issue with the guided parition then.
<persia> The OS X reformat dance seems to have put back the original state.  LVM failure logs attached.  Shall I again restore state, and try Guided?
<cjwatson> I don't think I should need that immediately - the original state was what I was most interested in
<cjwatson> I think I have enough now to be going on with.  Thanks!
<cjwatson> I'll ask you when I have something ready for testing
<persia> Sure.  Thanks for jumping on this at such an hour.
<cjwatson> persia: fortunately, there are hacks that allow me to reproduce this without having to sacrifice the Apple system that my wife is actively using at the moment ...
<persia> excellent.  local repoduction is always best.
<cjwatson> (documented in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Tips now)
<persia> But do let me know if there's something you want me to run, or test.  I don't mind holding off finishing the install, and contrary to popular wisdom, believe Apple has the best price/volume ratio in small machines right now (the alternatives were larger, pricer, or not amd64-compatible).
<cjwatson> I will certainly want an end-to-end test after fixing the issues I can reproduce
<persia> OK.  I'm heading off to have a day soon, so it'll have to be during the week.
<cjwatson> yup
<cjwatson> thanks for the help so far
<persia> By helping each other we help ourselves :)  I perceive this as you spending a lot of time helping me get my build server installed.  Thanks! :)
<cjwatson> heh
#ubuntu-installer 2010-03-14
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r274 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Get rid of the needs-format warning for now. It was always shown
<CIA-3> usb-creator: for parent block devices and the confusing resulting from that was
<CIA-3> usb-creator: quite bad.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-07
<ev> superm1: nice one on bug 729241
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729241 in dpkg-repack "dpkg-repack doesn't work on amd64 natty" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729241
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20110307082407-vtuwfihorcn8iqfz ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20110307083707-lyukbslnauhqj1lk ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/apt-clone): Set DPkg::Chroot-Directory (LP 727758).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727758 in ubiquity "[apt-clone] fails silently during pkg install because debconf db is locked" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727758
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * revan.dandrea@canonical.com-20110307083841-mc24mi9c1hlkvbrv ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-31> ubiquity: 1.57ubuntu10.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4554 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<ev> I was getting tired of debconf-updatepo constantly complaining at me
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4555 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog real-po/hu.po real-po/ja.po real-po/zh_TW.po): Temporary fix for translations with carriage returns (LP: #730498).
<ev> \/
<ev> er ^
<ev> :)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4556 ubiquity/ (123 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4557 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.23
<hrw> hello
<hrw> ev: ogra suggested to talk with you about my issue: http://42.pl/u/2z8N
<ev> hrw: the non-encoded characters?
<hrw> ev: yes
<ev> hrw: please file a bug for it
<hrw> ev: looks like only lists are affected
<hrw> ev: on which compoennt?
<ev> ubiquity
<hrw> ok
<hrw> X just died on my desktop ;( be back in few - need to reboot
<hrw> ev: bug 730576
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730576 in ubiquity "wrong encoding in keyboard country and layout lists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730576
<hrw> photo of bug attached
<ev> thanks
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4558 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): * Drop privileges earlier in ubi-partman.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4559 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * Remove unused templates.
<CarlFK> where can I find partman-auto-recipe.txt  or some examples
<CarlFK> I'm trying to setup bare box with maverick=6g, natty=6g, swap=1g, home=rest
<hrw> 5~5~/wk
<cjwatson> ev: do you have grub-pc installed on the system where you build wubi?
<cjwatson> ev: IOW would it be an inconvenience for wubi to start build-depending on grub-pc?
<cjwatson> actually, silly question, it clearly already implicitly does
<davmor2> ev: on ubiquity do you still have the ability to move grub to sdb for example,  it used to be under advanced on the overview page
<ev> cjwatson: indeed, it's why I occasionally do wubi builds even when there's no changes to it
<ev> perhaps we should formalize that a bit more?
<ev> davmor2: it still is
<davmor2> cool
<cjwatson> ev: oh, I'm less bothered about that, just working out if I can use the ntldr-img extra built into grub2 rather than wubi's private copy
<cjwatson> that said, it doesn't immediately help :-/
<cjwatson> but one less place to maintain that code ..
<ev> ah,gotcha
<superm1> ev, well i'm glad debian already fixed it :)
<superm1> curious, how is apt-clone using it? i haven't looked over the code that closely, but doesn't it need to already be in the chroot of the system to work?
<cjwatson> argh, the wubi mbr is utterly incomprehensible
<cjwatson> 7000 lines of spaghetti assembler
<cjwatson> well, not that that's wubi code as such, it's ntldr-img, but wubi is the only thing we support that uses it
<ubuntu-david> My Ubuntu-Server LiveCD is hosted on one of Ubuntu machine and exported as directory by NFS. I am using Pxelinux to boot mini from local Server as well. But, Installing machine cannot mount exported directory from Local NFS Server directory as /CDROM. My Installation is stopped at try to load package from /CDROM. Is this possible? If yes, please tell me how to do this.
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/RrEa/ d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string  - creates/formats partitions for a maverick install, including a 6g sda2 for /natty.   In my natty install, how do I tell it to use the existing partition table?
<CarlFK> trying to make a duel boot: maverick/natty.
<ev> superm1: hm, I hadn't noticed that.  Yikes.
<ubuntu-david> I had bare machine and need install Ubuntu Server
<ev> I'll have to dig deeper on Wednesday (have to run shortly and am travelling to Pycon tomorrow)
<CarlFK> ev: me too
<ev> CarlFK: oh? You're attending Pycon?
<CarlFK> ev:  kinda. I do the videos.  which means I don't really get to attend ;/
<ev> aw, tis a shame
<CarlFK> pycon 2009/10  "748,905 Views"  and a bunch of thank-you emails.  that makes it worth it.
<ev> :)
<superm1> ev, well i haven't actually tried it or dug through the apt-clone code, so maybe mvo had some swanky way to handle it
<superm1> but if need be, you can always just copy /usr/bin/dpkg-repack into /tmp of the chroot if it's not already in the chroot's $PATH
<superm1> it's a pretty straightforward script
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4560 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/changelog): Fix oem-config-remove-gtk for changes in multiarch.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-08
<vaden> ? specific to Compaq CL1850R, Debian 6 installs, but Ubuntu 10.10 & 11.02 alpha 2 hang early
<vaden> bye
<cjwatson> ev: is the community person who replied to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/148223 correct?
<hadess> ev: hey, mpt sent me here
<hadess> ev: do you have the original files for the timezone images at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/files/head:/pixmaps/timezone/ ?
<highvoltage> ev: hey there! on the Edubuntu disc if I choose "Install" as apposed to the Live session, I still get the live session. Is this common to Ubuntu as well or do we need some updating in our gfxboot configuration? (I'd look into it myself but I'm already kind of spinning atm)
 * cjwatson radiates hatred at grldr
<cjwatson> I can't insert debug code without removing something else
<hadess> cjwatson: do _you_ have access to the source files for the timezone maps in the installer? :)
<cjwatson> ev certainly did at one point, dunno where he is today
<cjwatson> I think he's the best person to give you them though
<hadess> no idea either, that's why i'm asking
<cjwatson> (at least I *think* he did)
<hadess> cjwatson: seb128 told me he would have them, or at least "the design team" would have them
<cjwatson> I'll tell ev you were looking for them next time I talk to him; he may just be head-down in something
<hadess> cjwatson: cool, thanks
<hadess> cjwatson: it's a bug in the installer as well, fwiw :)
<hadess> cjwatson: i guess nobody from the xmas islands or that small oz town with an 8:45 offset complained yet
<cjwatson> that wouldn't drastically surprise me
<cjwatson> I vaguely recall that it was generated with potrace or something like that
<hadess> their tv guides must get pretty expensive
<cjwatson> I think the design team person in question was Ken Wimer, who doesn't work for us any more
<cjwatson> so I hope Evan has a copy
<hadess> seb128 mentioned that the guy left with the designs, and you guys chased after him to send them
<hadess> so somebody must have them
<hadess> and potrace sounds much better than what i had in mind this morning
<hadess> tbh, i would expect this stuff to be in the source tree, even if not shipped
<cjwatson> it ought to be, yes
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4561 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): merge with lp:~lool/ubiquity/lp-731536
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4562 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 2.28ubuntu17.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4563 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.24
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-09
<cjwatson> hadess: ah, thinking about it, I suspect ev is on his way to pycon
<hadess> cjwatson: ha, ok
<hadess> cjwatson: apparently otto has the code, still waiting...
<ev> Hi, and
<ev> Indeed I was travelling to Pycon
<ev> hadess: If Ken doesn't have them, we may be out of luck. Last I checked, I didn't, but they may be in one of my backups, which will unfortunately be entirely inaccessible to me until next Thursday night.
<hadess> ev: sladen seems to have found the original file
<ev> Awesome!
<hadess> but still didn't upload it
<ev> heh
<ev> cjwatson: Regarding switching architecture, I'm presuming that will break if repacked debs are needed. I'll convert that into a bug for the installer to check for a matching arch.
<ev> cjwatson: Bug 732013 for the arch thing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732013 in partman-auto "Installer should check the architecture of the existing OS for the reuse option" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732013
<cjwatson> ta, no rush
<superm1> ev, if the underlying system is is 11.04 or newer, you might need to take into account multiarch too
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<CarlFK> ev: you here at PyCon?  if so, got a sec to pop over to Chicago A... I could use some preseed help: how do I use the existing partition table?
<ev> CarlFK: I'm in the VM summit. Can you elaborate on what you mean by using the existing partition table?
<ev> If you mean reusing a Ubuntu install without formatting it, thats now a partman-auto auto partitioning option. I can't recall how possible it is with the recipes offhand, and don't have access to the source right now.
<ev> My gut instinct is not very
<CarlFK> ev: I don't want it trying to create a new one.  I want it to use /dev/sda2 for /, sda5 for swap
<CarlFK> sda5 is marked/mkswap by the maverick install.
<cjwatson> unfortunately there's no way to reuse existing partitions in partman recipes
<cjwatson> sorry
<CarlFK> cjwatson: ah.  that's why I couldn't figure it out.  I feel better now :)
<CarlFK> plan: 16 machines, I can do that step by hand 16 times
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1424 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.38-6 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1425 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu22
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-10
<ogra> debian/oem-config.oem-config.upstart defines "start on starting oem-config-debconf" but that doesnt seem to work at all (nor does an app called oem-config-debconf exist), do i have to do anything special to get upstart to fire it up in console installs ?
<ogra> (thats bug 732576 btw)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732576 in ubiquity "oem-config-debconf does not start on preinstalled images" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732576
<ogra> hmm, in fact oem-config-debconf is completely empty (apart from changelog and copyright files) where is the oem-config.oem-config-debconf.upstart file supposed to go ?
<superm1> ogra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/578378/ that fix it?
<superm1> the upstart job should have been in oem-config-debconf.  didn't realize that debian/rules was explicitly only installing one job though
<ogra> heh, yeah, that might be it
<superm1> also seems the file might need to be oem-config-debconf.oem-config.debconf.upstart too
<ogra> yeah, to land in the right package
<superm1> at least to make sure the job is working properly before the next upload, can you manually nudge it into place on your system and see?
<ogra> will do, (after meeting)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4564 ubiquity/debian/ (3 files): Install oem-config-debconf properly. (LP: #732576)
<ogra> superm1, so i tested and faced an additional problem
<ogra> superm1, we dont install dbus in the preinstalled cmdline images, oem-config-debconf has dbus as starting condition in its upstart job, it either needs to depend on dbus if thats really needed (i wouldnt know why) or drop the dep in the upstart job
 * ogra posts that to the bug
<ogra> cjwatson, do you see any reason why oem-config-debconf requires a running dbus ?
<ogra> (or ev ^^^)
<stieg> Morning.  I am trying to setup a non-interactive install on natty alpha 3 using a preseed file.  The only think keeping this from working is the keyboard layout selection box keeps popping up.  Can anyone offer any advice on how to get past this?
<stieg> The same preseed file works on Ubuntu 10.10 so I am wondering if there may be some sort of regression in ubiquity.  If there are any logs/files people might need let me know and i will post them on a paste bin and provide a link
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4565 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog oem-config-debconf.oem-config-debconf.upstart): Don't trigger oem-config-debconf on dbus.
<ogra> superm1, thanks !
<superm1> ogra, sure np
<stieg> Anyone in here worked with preseeding on Ubuntu 11.04 recently?  I am encountering a problem where I cannot complete an automatic install because the keyboard layout prompt screen keeps appearing regardless of what I put in my preseed file.
<stieg> anyone?  Bueller?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-11
<cjwatson> stieg: what boot parameters are you using?
<cjwatson> stieg: oh, never mind, you're using ubiquity not d-i
<cjwatson> stieg: somebody else mentioned the same regression, it's in my queue to look at.  In the meantime, I suspect that if you replace console-setup/layoutcode with keyboard-configuration/layoutcode (NOT keyboard-configuration/layout), and similarly for variantcode or modelcode if you have those set, then that should work around it
<cjwatson> ooh ooh ooh
<cjwatson> I think I may have found the root cause of the second part of why wubildr's failing
 * ogra sighs
<ogra> so oem-config-debconf seems to randomly like to come up on tty1 or the serial console, there seems no way to tell it to always start on serial
<cjwatson> ev: could you please upgrade your Wubi build system to grub-pc 1.99~rc1-3ubuntu4 once it's available, and do an updated build of Wubi? You might as well update to Wubi r205 at the same time.
<cjwatson> (copy of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubiquity/+bug/693671/comments/22)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693671 in grub2 "wubi install will not boot - phase 2 stops with: Try (hd0,0): NTFS5" [Critical,In progress]
<cjwatson> ev: sorry, make that 1.99~rc1-3ubuntu5
<stieg> cjwatson: Thanks for the reply.  I will give it try and let you know.
<stieg> cjwatson: That seems to have done it; I no longer get the prompt.  If there is already a bug tracking the issue on LP do you know what it is offhand?
<stieg> cjwatson: Specifically adding "ubiquity       keyboard-configuration/modelcode        string  SKIP" is the fix
<stieg> hrmm... now it seems that I am hitting the last message about install being complete and needing a reboot.  I currently have 'd-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note' in the preseed file as well.
<stieg> By the way, I sent an email to the ubuntu-installers list but never received a response (it was waiting for admin approval).  I assume you got it since you (cjwatson) got it since you mentioned stuff about my preseed file but it would be good to know if it made it or not
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-12
<stieg> so also if anyone has an idea on how to get rid of the reboot dialogue that would be awesome.
<stieg> So far "ubiquity ubiquity/reboot true" & "d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note" are not working anymore
#ubuntu-installer 2011-03-13
<schock> hi. question: why does a USB install require a 2gb stick?
<tsimpson> because the OS is 2GB
<arand> Bug #729394 It seems like partman fails to load if there ar LVs without filesystems present? (not sure if this the case for original reporter, should I split my issue to separate bug?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729394 in partman-base "partman fails to load during install on LVM systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729394
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-05
<CIA-32> preseed: cjwatson * r941 ubuntu/debian/ (71 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.50
<CIA-32> preseed: cjwatson * r942 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog network-preseed.templates): Change default preseed root to "d-i/precise/./preseed.cfg".
<CIA-32> preseed: cjwatson * r943 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.50ubuntu1
<CIA-32> iso-scan: cjwatson * r553 ubuntu/debian/ (31 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.37
<CIA-32> iso-scan: cjwatson * r554 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.37ubuntu1
<davmor2> ev I think I have found the issue with my laptop and installing Ubuntu,  when the slide show starts does it refresh the frame buffer?
<ev> davmor2: it's several layers removed from that.
<davmor2> ev: are you back in London?
<ev> I am!
<ev> finally
<ev> much as I enjoy the bay area, it was *cold*
<davmor2> ev: Right I'm down tomorrow with the laptop,  so if you want to have a look you are more than welcome once I do my demos
<ev> davmor2: indeed, I've been asked to attend the sprint tomorrow as well
<davmor2> ev: I have a horrible feeling that it is basically down to the intel hw and the fact that it is an odd fb size ie none standard 1366x768 or something like and I think 1364 is the default off the top of my head
<davmor2> ev: I want to see your ldtp script in full swing too cause techinically at the moment it should fail ;)
<ev> okay
<stgraber> davmor2: I'll have a look at the d-i code to see exactly what's going on there. For the scanning part, wlan0 seems to be down here so that'd explain it, for the skipping issue, that's likely just a wrong check in debconf
<davmor2> stgraber: indeed I'm assuming it's something minor
<davmor2> stgraber: the other nice flaw is if you put in a wireless point and continue with the install you then can't connect to any wireless points because it set a value in /etc/host/interfaces iirc
<davmor2> stgraber: except obviously for the one you set which works flawlessly with no wifi connection according to nm
<stgraber> yeah, I'd expect netcfg to configure /etc/network/interfaces which makes NM ignore the interface completely
<stgraber> I guess we could try and generate the matching NM configuration file but that may get a bit tricky and I'm not sure we want to do that for 12.04 ;)
<davmor2> stgraber: indeed something for the future maybe :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/870145/
<stgraber> cjwatson: proposed fix for the scanning loop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/870146/
<cjwatson> looks plausible ...
<cjwatson> doesn't look like the stuff that asks netcfg/wireless_security_type etc. has any idea what the answer to netcfg/wireless_essid_again was
<stgraber> yeah, I think the issue is that netcfg_wireless_set_essid returns 0 in all cases
<stgraber> so the rest of the code assumes everything went just fine and prompts for the security options
 * stgraber wonders if changing that "break" in from the wireless while loop to a "return GO_BACK" would do the trick
<stgraber> s/in from/from/
<cjwatson> maybe, though that doesn't feel like the right error code - it's not "go back", it's "skip forward further"
<stgraber> yeah, GO_BACK seems a bit weird indeed but it's the only return value that netcfg seems to look for when calling netcfg_wireless_set_essid...
<cjwatson> right, but make it look for more things rather than abusing that return value :)
<cjwatson> it's OK to change the surrounding code ...
<stgraber> cjwatson: diff looks something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/870203/ then
<stgraber> (haven't tested yet)
<cjwatson> I'll take your word for it :)
<stgraber> waiting for an i386 chroot to be ready for a test build... for some reason I don't have any amd64 hardware with a wifi chip
<stgraber> ok, apparently moving the up code somewhere else isn't enough, I'm starting to suspect the essid listing code to be completely broken (at least on some hardware)
<stgraber> running "iwlist wlan0" gives me the right results
<stgraber> hmm, looks like I was wrongly assuming it was actually attempting to scan which it's not, it's simply setting an empty essid and hoping it'll select an open one
<stgraber> which might actually work in some cases, so I guess that part wasn't a bug at all, just me not reading properly
<stgraber> so will restrict the fix to just the debconf part which currently kind of works (brings the user back to the main d-i menu instead of the netcfg menu, will have to fix that bit)
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/870305/ seems to work here. Basically if the user doesn't enter an essid it's going to exit netcfg (return 0) and continue the installation without networking
<stgraber> my initial idea of going back to the network card selection list wouldn't match the label that says "To skip wireless and continue, leave this field blank."
<stgraber> oh, I probably should use GET_HOSTNAME_ONLY instead of QUIT though, otherwise we end up without an hostname
<stgraber> davmor2: just to confirm, you expect netcfg to just prompt for your hostname and continue with networking in cases where you don't enter an essid, right?
<davmor2> stgraber: Like it does if you select the ethernet port but don't have a cable connected
<stgraber> well, showing that screen would be a bit weird as you'd essentially end up entering static config for a wireless network without an ssid... I think it makes more sense to jump directly to the "Do not configure the network at this time" which will just prompt for your hostname
<stgraber> the only problem I see with doing that though is if the user wants to re-try the wifi autodetect stuff
<stgraber> but they should be able to do it by choosing "Go back" and selecting the network entry again
<davmor2> stgraber: no I mean the dialog for hostname sorry
<stgraber> ah ok, right, that's what I have here now so I'll run one more test and upload netcfg with that then
<davmor2> stgraber: right so if no network is selected in the first one and none found in the scan and you don't set one the second time it moves onto hostname?
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> davmor2: did you file a bug report?
<davmor2> stgraber: nope I just noticed it and wondered if it was an issue or me going mad, turns out it was an issue for a change
<stgraber> ;)
<davmor2> stgraber: hey the amount of bugs I find that no-one else can find and even with screenshot evidence can't reproduce is disturbing
<CIA-32> netcfg: stgraber * r1294 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog dhcp.c netcfg.c netcfg.h wireless.c): When wireless detection doesn't find any network and the user doesn't enter any essid, skip directly to the hostname dialog rather than prompt for security options on a non-existing network.
<stgraber> davmor2: actually, bug 36426
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 36426 in netcfg "Can't skip configuring wireless network" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36426
<davmor2> stgraber: man that's an old bug
<stgraber> yeah :)
<davmor2> stgraber: Yay for closing really old bugs that have affected people for 6 years
<davmor2> I'm assuming not many people are force to use the alternate installer on a laptop nowadays
<cjwatson> what people encounter doesn't necessarily correlate with what we have time to fix
<cjwatson> that would be nice, but ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: Indeed,  I'm assuming it isn't come across so often anymore though with the live installer working so well nowadays,  so the d-i would I assume be more server installs in which case they would almost always be etherneted installs
<cjwatson> lvm/raid/crypto still the big ones
<cjwatson> I know quite a few Canonical staff still use the alternate installer on laptops for that
<cjwatson> never mind anyone else :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: hmmm okay you don't think of it like that I guess, well I don't lets put it that way
<CIA-32> netcfg: stgraber * r1295 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu13
<brendand> should the installer be able to select a kernel to install based on the RAM installed on the system?
<brendand> i.e. judge when to use pae?
<cjwatson> yes, but only from the kernels on the medium it's installing from
<cjwatson> a CD-based installer intentionally only installs kernels from the CD
<brendand> hmmm. could pxe installing have anything to do with it?
<cjwatson> a netboot installer should be able to select an appropriate kernel
<brendand> cjwatson, sorry. think i just ran out of battery.
<cjwatson> 21:29 <cjwatson> a netboot installer should be able to select an appropriate kernel
<brendand> ok. we'll investigate more and make sure there's nothing we've missed
<cjwatson> could be a bug of course, I don't think I've tested this specifically since precise switched to the installer running on a PAE kernel
<brendand> cjwatson, this is oneiric. i understand precise is a different story
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5231 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-migrationassistant.py): Fix debug message when failing to create the migration-assistant page.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5232 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkui.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Ensure that the migration-assistant page is shown in
<CIA-32> ubiquity: test_pages_fit_on_a_netbook.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-06
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5233 trunk/gui/gtk/ (4 files): Fix whitespace on accessibility properties
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5234 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Make the migration-assistant tree view expand again (LP: #946123).
<tokarbol> I tried the ubuntu-installer GTK mini-iso for precise, but this fails to start Xorg fbdev.
<tokarbol> Can you give me a hand on this?
<tokarbol> fbdev xorg video driver seems to be in place
<tokarbol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/939278
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939278 in debian-installer "GTK mini-iso can't start X" [Undecided,New]
<tokarbol> oh, thank you, ubot2
<tokarbol> that's the one.
<tokarbol> :p
<ogra_> tokarbol, i dont think anyone ever tests that installer ... we either test the pure text version or ubiquity
<tokarbol> I thought so, I don't mind that much
<tokarbol> that's why I wanted to investigate it further as I guess you may not have time to spend on this
<tokarbol> but I don't know where/how to look for it
<tokarbol> it's either Xorg driver problem (crash) or the scripts fail to display anything and the X shuts down
<tokarbol> then it's restarted by the /lib... something script
<ogra_> well, first of all you should check if the driver is there at all
<tokarbol> it is
<ogra_> (is there a udeb installed carrying it)
<tokarbol> fbdev driver is in place, and that one should suffice
<ogra_> all dependencies too ?
<ogra_> do you have an xorg log by chance ?
<tokarbol> give me a second, I can get you that
<tokarbol> pastebin or the bug report?
<ogra_> i think the latter (mind you, i'm busy with other stuff, but such info should indeed be on the bug)
<tokarbol> ok, it's there
 * cjwatson has a look
<tokarbol> I think this is either some crash that's not much verbose
<tokarbol> or this is a log from a correctly-started-and-stopped X
<cjwatson> it's certainly not the latter
<tokarbol> but it doesn't say why the X client running stopeed...
<tokarbol> no?
<cjwatson> EINVAL from FBIOBLANK suggests that it's being run on an incorrectly configured framebuffer
<cjwatson> I suppose that isn't necessarily the problem even though it's the last error message in the log
<cjwatson> mm, looking at the source, that error doesn't seem to be fatal
<tokarbol> I tested this on vbox and an intel gpu
<tokarbol> the framebuffer seems to be initialized correctly by the kernel
<cjwatson> the server does start up correctly
<cjwatson> so yeah, you're right, sorry, it is a log from a correctly-started-and-stopped X
<tokarbol> ok - so where should I look for installer error messages?
<tokarbol> when I scroll-lock the first console it says
<tokarbol> Fatal... server is already active for display 0
<tokarbol> ...ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<tokarbol> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<tokarbol> is it possible that it runs on :0 but cannot access it?
<cjwatson> starting the client up by hand seems to work
<cjwatson> installer errors should be in /var/log/syslog
<tokarbol> which client did you start?
<cjwatson> uh, it involves a zillion environment variables :)
<cjwatson> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=gtk LANG=C.UTF-8 DISPLAY=:0 MENU=/usr/bin/main-menu /lib/debian-installer/menu
<tokarbol> not that bad
<soren> Am I supposed to do something special for netcfg to pick up the BOOTIF parameter from the kernel command line when I'm PXE booting? I see it in /proc/cmdline, but I'm still prompted for which interface to use.
<soren> This is on precise, btw.
<tokarbol> sorry, my proxy connection is just useless
<tokarbol> unfortunately, the command gave me an error as well
<tokarbol> (tried from second console
<tokarbol> )
<cjwatson> soren: have a look in syslog, it's kind of picky about the format
<cjwatson> tokarbol: I'm trying to build a test image for myself so that I can get a more accurate idea of what's going on
<tokarbol> I tried compiling this from the source debian-installer package as well, same results
<cjwatson> sure, that wouldn't make the slightest difference
<tokarbol> so either something is missing from udeb pkgs
<tokarbol> that shouldn't make, but things tend to happen during a build in a dev env
<tokarbol> (not this time though)
<soren> cjwatson: Will do that, thanks.
<soren> cjwatson: Ok, looking at the syslog now... What am I looking for?
<cjwatson> does it say "Could not find invalid BOOTIF= entry in /proc/cmdline"?
<soren> cjwatson: Should I enable more debugging somehow, perhaps? It doesn't even say BOOTIF anywhere at all.
<cjwatson> can I just see the syslog?
<soren> cjwatson: Nope. "grep BOOTIF /var/log/syslog" comes up empty.
<cjwatson> also can I see your /proc/cmdline?
<soren> cjwatson: Let me see if I can extract them somehow.
<soren> cjwatson: Before I do this.. Is there more logging I can enable so we have as much to work with as possible?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> well, in general with installer debugging it's a good idea to add the boot parameter DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer, but I doubt it'll help here
<soren> Alright.
 * cjwatson throws strace into this GTK image in order to try to get some actual *information*
<soren> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871261/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/871262/
<soren> cjwatson: Oh, and the preseed file:
<soren> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871263/
<cjwatson> Well, that thinks it parsed BOOTIF successfully
<cjwatson> Mar  6 10:28:03 netcfg[2449]: INFO: Found interface eth0 with link-layer address 00:25:b5:0b:0c:be
<soren> cjwatson: Ok..
<cjwatson> oh, wait, try netcfg/choose_interface=auto
<cjwatson> that'll make it actually bypass that question based on BOOTIF
<cjwatson> by default it only changes the default answer but still asks the question
<soren> Ah, yeah, just spotted that, too.
<soren> Didn't make it that far down netcfg_get_interface before. :)
<soren> I kept assuming it didn't find the right interface of whatever.
 * soren never really understood the proportional relationship between the price of a server and the time it takes to boot
<soren> cjwatson: Awesome. Seems to have worked like a charm.
<soren> cjwatson: Thanks!
<cjwatson> tokarbol: hm, I don't think it's even starting the menu
<tokarbol> ok...
<tokarbol> I manually started Xorg from the second console and I got the menu
<soren> cjwatson: Oh, one more thing... With that preseed ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/871263/ ) wouldn't I be getting a statically configured eth0?
<cjwatson> how do you mean
<cjwatson> ?
<tokarbol> who?
<soren> /etc/network/interfaces in the installed system is set to configure eth0 using dhcp.
<soren> tokarbol: Oh, excellent question :)
<cjwatson> I meant soren
<soren> Oh, good.
<soren> Then I stand by my answer.
<cjwatson> soren: mm, possibly, there isn't much provision for making that dynamic save for using either network-manager or biosdevname
<cjwatson> you can try biosdevname=1 if it supports your hardware
<soren> Sorry, "making that dynamic"?
<soren> Let me start over :)
<soren> So, BOOTIF chooses the interface.
<soren> I want to statically configure that interface.
<soren> I thought that preseed file would do that.
<soren> ...but for some reason it's choosing dhcp.
<soren> ..and I can't work out why.
<cjwatson> oh sorry
<cjwatson> the preseed file isn't read until after network configuration
<soren> Oh, of course.
<cjwatson> anything you need to apply before the preseed file is read needs to go on the kernel command line
<soren> *headdesk*
<soren> I forget the protocol for loading kernels.. What's the limit on kernel command line length?  Will all that stuff fit?
<cjwatson> I think you can drop some of it, one moment
<tokarbol> weird, when I run Xorg from the 2nd console, the installer shows the Gtk language selection menu, but my keyboard&mouse are unresponsive, can't even change vt-s
<cjwatson> soren: I think you can drop netcfg/dhcp_failed and netcfg/dhcp_options
<cjwatson> the rest should fit I think
<cjwatson> tokarbol: strace indicates that the shell that's waiting for the X server to finish starting up isn't responding to the SIGUSR1 it gets sent
<cjwatson> well, unless strace is lying to me :)
<StevenK> strace lying is an interesting concept.
<cjwatson> mind you strace is known to affect signal delivery in some cases
<cjwatson> so maybe that's bogus
<cjwatson> I wonder if this is kickseed's fault, after a fashion
<cjwatson> yes!
<tokarbol> what?!
<cjwatson> rootskel-gtk recently started passing -terminate to the X server, for other reasons
<cjwatson> this means that it exits after the first client exits
<cjwatson> but kickseed is a client that runs before the main menu does ...
<tokarbol> oh
<cjwatson> hmm, tricky
<tokarbol> ok, I'd never find that
<tokarbol> actually, I still can't find it - where is it started from?
<cjwatson> /lib/debian-installer.d/S65kickseed
<tokarbol> I was looking at the file before... it starts ..../initrd-kickseed which doesn't seem to invoke Xorg, but...
<cjwatson> it does via debconf
<tokarbol> I'm not that good in this, it seems :)
<tokarbol> some db_ command runs Xorg?!?
<cjwatson> in order to run debconf you need a debconf frontend; the GTK image is (necessarily) configured for the debconf frontend to be an X client
<soren> cjwatson: It seems the kernel command line these days can be up to 2k.
<cjwatson> nice
<soren> cjwatson: Just FYI.
<tokarbol> so a chicken-and-egg problem
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> X has already been started, it's not chicken-and-egg, but a proper fix would involve moving kickseed to be started from within /lib/debian-installer/menu
<cjwatson> however that will take a while so I'm just going to disable kickseed when using the GTK frontend, for now
<cjwatson> and leave a TODO comment
<CIA-32> kickseed: cjwatson * r286 ubuntu/ (debian-installer.d/S65kickseed debian/changelog): merge from Debian 0.57
<tokarbol> it'll do for me, I'm using regular preseed anyway.
<CIA-32> kickseed: cjwatson * r287 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.57ubuntu1
<cjwatson> tokarbol: ok, will be fixed the next time debian-installer is rebuilt (which happens frequently), thanks
<tokarbol> Thank YOU!
<cjwatson> that was tricky after only 1.5 cups of coffee :-P
<cyphermox> stgraber: back at the office looking at the /e/n/i file that d-i creates; it indeed looks like ifblacklist_migrate.sh just isn't intelligent enough to deal with wifi
<stgraber> cyphermox: did you figure which part is failing?
<stgraber> quickly looking through the script it's not obvious what part wouldn't match wireless
<cyphermox> cjwatson: fyi, when installing with alternate, d-i appears to create /etc/network/interfaces and if you configure wifi; that configuration is left on the installed system and causes NetworkManager to ignore the interface. I'll file the bug now, and I'm looking into fixing ifblacklist_migrate.sh (which is shipped by n-m) to take that into account
<cyphermox> stgraber: yeah, found it
<cjwatson> OK, thanks
<cyphermox> the script only expects no extra lines under iface <iface> inet dhcp, really.
<cyphermox> in the case of wireless you'll have at the very least wpa-ssid; then perhaps wpa-psk
<cyphermox> (or some wep values too... perhaps I'll need to look at netcfg to figure out exactly which ones)
<stgraber> do we have cases where we have "dhcp" and something useful added by netcfg we actually want to kepp?
<stgraber> *keep
<cyphermox> I don't know
<cyphermox> I'd be tempted to say that on a "desktop" install, you'd almost never want to keep the config
<stgraber> my guess is that we only really care about static and so just checking for dhcp should be enough to know we should drop the interface from /e/n/i
<cyphermox> but of course I have a vested interest in NetworkManager ;)
<cyphermox> possibly
<stgraber> ideally we'd have a interfaces-to-nm script that'd take care of generating a profile but that can be 12.10 work
<cyphermox> stgraber: however in that case we still need to fix the grep/sed magic to remove all the lines under that iface line; up until the next iface
<stgraber> for 12.04 I think it's safe to say that any automatically configured interface (so in our case, .*dhcp) gets dropped
<cyphermox> guess so
<cyphermox> I'm fully behind that, any reason why that might not be a good idea?
<stgraber> from what I know of netcfg I think it's safe
<cyphermox> I mean... other cases are already taken care of by the preseed yes
<stgraber> right and we have the netcfg/network-manager preseed variable to turn off the script anyway
<cyphermox> that's what I meant :)
<jibel> bug 947738 seems new and reported twice today
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947738 in ubiquity "precise failed to install: unable to initialize policy plugin" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947738
<stgraber> unable to open /etc/sudoers??? that seems weird
<stgraber> could be that sudo isn't setuid for some reason
<cjwatson> sudo hasn't changed recently ...
<stgraber> yeah but neither did that part of ubiquity...
 * stgraber grabs today's daily
<cjwatson> doing a test run now
<cjwatson> overlayfs bug maybe?  but just guessing
<cjwatson> actually overlayfs shouldn't be involved, should it
<cjwatson> looks setuid at least after the initial copy
 * cjwatson leaves all this running and goes for dinner
<cyphermox> cjwatson: (I'm leaving for lunch now) when you have time, I'd like your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/948217; I'm trying to fix these reported cases of NetworkManager not managing connections after an alternate install; seems like ifblacklist_migrate.sh was missing something
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948217 in network-manager "wireless devices are not managed when installing from alternate" [High,In progress]
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5235 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Fix bug 830946 by setting the Vte font to Ubuntu Mono 8
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830946 in ubiquity "Nothing displayed on embedded terminal." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830946
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5236 ubiquity/debian/ (76 files in 2 dirs): Change ubiquity/text/webcam_heading based on suggestion from bug 946123. Run debconf-updatepo to refresh all the .po files.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946123 in ubiquity "Text Box space inadequate in 'Import Accounts' page." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946123
<stgraber> oops, wrong bug number ... should have been bug 926493
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926493 in ubiquity "[UIFe] The installer still says your picture will be used on the login screen" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926493
<stgraber> at least debian/changelog is right (commit message was caused by copy/paste from the wrong paragraph of the changelog)
<stgraber> ouch, it took 15min for dmraid to scan all my SAN volumes before starting partman ;)
<stgraber> at least fiber-channel and multipath seem to still work in d-i
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-07
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks for fixing bug 948559
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948559 in vlan "eth* NIC names hardcoded" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948559
<cjwatson> stgraber: regex-tastic
<stgraber> yeah, I had a look at the diff ;)
<brendand> is it usual for ubiquity to install grub on every disk attached to a system?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> required for robustness since there is no guarantee about which one will be the first disk according to the BIOS
<brendand> it seems it effectively destroyed a disk for someone as it installed grub over the blocks which stored the encryption software (i guess)
<brendand> not sure if that's the right way to put it
<brendand> something called truecrypt
<cjwatson> that would need to be handled in grub itself rather than some kind of gross installer hack
<cjwatson> interaction with truecrypt is a known issue but I don't know what's been done about it
<cjwatson> I doubt it's as simple as just avoiding the disk since there are probably people who want grub to actually be able to read from truecrypted disks
<cjwatson> I believe there's still a drop-down somewhere in ubiquity that lets you install grub to a partition instead
<cjwatson> and then you could chainload it from truecrypt
<cjwatson> e.g. http://pzolee.blogs.balabit.com/2010/07/grub2-and-truecrypt-windows-linux-dual-boot-system/
<brendand> cjwatson, so it's likely to affect all linux installers, right?
<cjwatson> brendand: any installers that install to disk rather than to a partition by default
<cjwatson> which is grub2's recommended approach but it won't be the case for all Linux distributions
<cyphermox> cjwatson:  I'd like your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/948217; I'm trying to fix these reported cases of NetworkManager not managing connections after an alternate install; seems like ifblacklist_migrate.sh was missing something
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948217 in network-manager "wireless devices are not managed when installing from alternate" [High,In progress]
<cyphermox> slangasek helped with fixing up a better sed to deal with the changes
<bdmurray> there are still some outstanding wubi merge proposals at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk/+activereviews
<cjwatson> yeah, I was meaning to look at bcbc's at least
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm happy to look at the wubi merge proposals later today/tomorrow if you're busy with other things. I believe I still have the needed build environment here (required some tweaking to work with amd64) and I can borrow highvoltage's windows machine for testing ;)
<cjwatson> cyphermox: sorry for slow response, queued up
<cjwatson> will need to think about it :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: certainly wouldn't object, we can race
<cyphermox> cjwatson: sure, np. mostly just checking with you if we didn't forget something that would make this a bad idea
<CIA-32> wubi: stgraber * r258 wubi/debian/changelog: Update changelog
<stgraber> cjwatson: Is it correct that wubi isn't covered by the Canonical contributing agreement? (not listed at http://www.canonical.com/contributors)
<stgraber> cjwatson: just want to check before I merge from bcbc
<stgraber> right, wubi wasn't initialy written by Canonical (confirmed by debian/copyright), so assuming it's not covered by the contributing agreement then
<CIA-32> wubi: stgraber * r259 wubi/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Merge fixes for bug 876154, bug 862003, bug 910948 and bug 925779 from bcbc, thanks\!
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 876154 in wubi "Confusing error message: AttributeError: 'WindowsBackend' object has no attribute 'cd_path'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876154
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 862003 in wubi "wubi installs successfully but ends in 'permission denied' error due to the presence of a virtual or readonly drive; this only happens running wubi.exe standalone i.e. when installing using the tar.xz preinstalled image" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862003
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 910948 in wubi "wubi.exe for ubuntu 11.10 fails if the default startup folder doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910948
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925779 in wubi "Wubi shouldn't fail when uninstalling if the BCD entry is missing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925779
<CIA-32> wubi: stgraber * r260 wubi/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py): Merge fix for bug 882393 from bcbc, thanks\!
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 882393 in wubi "Wubi cannot install to FAT32 partition in standalone mode" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882393
<CIA-32> wubi: stgraber * r261 wubi/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/drive.py): Merge fix for bug 365881 by bcbc, thanks\!
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 365881 in wubi "wubi installer's pyrun.exe says "no disk"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365881
<CIA-32> wubi: stgraber * r262 wubi/tools/check_wine: Also install mingw32 if missing
<CIA-32> wubi: stgraber * r263 wubi/ (Makefile src/pylauncher/pack.py): Make wubi build fine on an amd64 system (check in syswow64 and Program Files (x86)
<stgraber> ok, now I have a working build environment on amd64 ;)
<CIA-32> tzsetup: cjwatson * r525 ubuntu/debian/ (66 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> tzsetup: cjwatson * r526 ubuntu/debian/po/ (66 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-32> tzsetup: cjwatson * r527 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu11
<CIA-32> partman-target: cjwatson * r923 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-32> partman-target: check.d/encrypted_home_present, finish.d/clear_partitions: Close mount's
<CIA-32> partman-target: fd 3 so that it doesn't inherit a debconf file descriptor.
<CIA-32> partman-target: cjwatson * r924 ubuntu/debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> partman-target: cjwatson * r925 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 76ubuntu2
<CIA-32> partman-base: cjwatson * r1360 ubuntu/debian/ (10 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> partman-base: cjwatson * r1361 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 153ubuntu2
<CIA-32> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r244 ubuntu/debian/ (10 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r245 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 40ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-08
<stgraber> FWIW, tested the current wubi trunk on Windows 8 and it worked to install Ubuntu from the network, didn't try with a media as I didn't have any around. Now installing Windows 8 in a VM to have a better test environment.
<GrueMaster> I would think we should special case Windows 8 as a nuke & pave installation.  But that's just me.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Heh.
<infinity> GrueMaster: wubi via Windows Update?
<GrueMaster> That would be better than the McAffee Antivirus update that made nt.dll a virus.
<GrueMaster> Er, svchost.exe.  My bad.  Still was a funny oops.
<cyphermox> cjwatson: thanks for the extra review for ifblacklist_migrate.sh. I don't think I'll rewrite it in python or anything else yet though, I'd just like to fix this and move on to something else. definitely something to think about later though, but at this point it's also shipped by NM for the only purpose of providing it to d-i, perhaps that should be folded into the d-i 55NetworkManager finish-install.d script
<cjwatson> mm, we didn't do that because it was tied to what NM happened to want at any given point so it made more sense for it to be in NM
 * cjwatson goes quietly insane writing a parted gptsync test script
<cyphermox> ah
<stgraber> cjwatson: Do you see a potential problem with the patch from bug 888281 (except that it's been done the wrong way around so needs reversing :))?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 888281 in wubi "Boot from FAT32 error and return to grub menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888281
<cjwatson> stgraber: oh!  I was ignoring it on the basis that hardcoding loop0 was obviously wrong ;-)
<cjwatson> wonder why I did that
<cjwatson> argh argh context-format diff with no context
<cjwatson> I think it's wrong though - I'll follow up
<cjwatson> there's no reason why grub's loop device ordering should match that in the booted OS, and it often won't
<cjwatson> hm, well
<cjwatson> I suppose that it's *telling* grub to name it that way; but it seems like it would go wrong if somebody loop-mounted something while update-grub was running
<cjwatson> oh, no it wouldn't, that wouldn't change the existing numbering
<cjwatson> OK, I think I've convinced myself that it's fine
<stgraber> ok ;) are you planning a grub2 upload soon where you can bundle that patch or should I apply it now?
<cjwatson> stgraber: I've applied it to Debian; I expect I'll upload at some point over the next few days
<stgraber> cool, thanks
 * stgraber starts looking at ubiquity's keyboard indicator now that we have a gi binding for it
<kyleN> ev. Hi. how is the list of keyboard layouts in oem-config populated (precise). can we restrict the list to a target set easily?
<ev> kyleN: it peers into console-setup's brain via debconf. I don't believe there is a way to restrict the set presented.
<kyleN> ev. does the selection default to the best choice for the language the user selected?
<ev> yes
<ev> the language and timezone
<kyleN> ev. ok thanks
<ev> sure thing
<cjwatson> stgraber: cool; sounds like it will take a while, though, so I think I'll go ahead and upload ubiquity if you don't mind
<stgraber> cjwatson: I have it done here, just need testing :)
<cjwatson> oh wow
<stgraber> apparently the gi port has an identical API to the old python-xklavier, so I just switched to that and changed the build-deps and deps
<cjwatson> where was the existing code?
<cjwatson> ah, ubiquity/misc.py
<stgraber> tests/test_misc.py and tests/test_misc.py both were simply disabled with a warning pending the port to gi
<stgraber> so far it looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/874822/ but it hasn't been tested yet, waiting for tests/run to finish building all the d-i components :)
<cjwatson> if I'd known it was that easy ;-)
<stgraber> well, then we still have all the keyboard indicator bugs, the most annoying one being bug 800561
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 800561 in libxklavier "No way to add other keymap than english on Live CD" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800561
<stgraber> >>> engine = Xkl.Engine()
<stgraber> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<stgraber> stgraber@arkose-tmpMYJ4gW:~/data/code/ubiquity/ubiquity$
<stgraber> ...
<infinity> stgraber: That looks promising.
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> always interesting to see python segfault...
<infinity> Well, I assume the segv is in a module, not python.
<infinity> (Or in a library linked by a module)
<stgraber> yeah, it's just that with the old bindings we'd get a nice python stacktrace, now we get a segfault and need to debug it ... :)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: what else would be useful in bug 949992?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949992 in update-manager "Upgrade from Lucid to Precise results in broken grub configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949992
<cjwatson> the "Removing update-grub hooks" bit is fine
<cjwatson> anyway it's busted debconf configuration
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll push the gi change but keep it disabled with the old warnings, then upload ubiquity, anything else you want to include before uploading?
<cjwatson> stgraber: nothing from me
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5237 ubiquity/.bzrignore: Add po/Makefile.in to bzr ignore list
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I've followed up to the bug
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5238 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Switch from python-xklavier to gir1.2-xkl-1.0 though keep the code disabled as the binding segfaults
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5239 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control): releasing version 2.9.25
<stgraber> doh, forgot to run pyflakes and should have ...
<stgraber> doing some ugly branch fixing now, will take a sec
<stgraber> ok, all fixed, hopefully nobody will have pulled during these 5 minutes...
<stgraber> uploaded
<stgraber> cjwatson: bug 950125
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950125 in ubiquity "[ftbfs] Fails to build due to test failing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950125
<stgraber> and confirmed with the .25 upload (failed on the builder)
<stgraber> that's odd because the test passed fine here on my machine
 * stgraber checks if there's some gtk/theming upgrades available
<stgraber> ok, no updates though I opened that unity session a few days ago, let's try with a clean one ...
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> shnatsel mentioned it there
<cjwatson> I hate that test, it's not like it's actually accurate, but we need something like it ...
<cjwatson> it might be sensitive to some default theme we don't build-dep on
<stgraber> I'm also usually running without xvfb, not that it should cause a big difference
<cjwatson> running through sbuild now
<stgraber> ok
<cjwatson> not that that will do much other than agree with the builder, I expect
<stgraber> I guess we could compare the .24 and .25 build log to figure out what changed
<stgraber> confirmed that the test passes fine on my laptop with a fully up to date Precise, so the missing build-dep sounds very likely
<stgraber> and passes fine in xvfb too
 * stgraber starts disecting build logs
<stgraber> nothing obvious in the list of packages getting installed on the buildd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/874958/
<stgraber> I'll try a PPA upload adding light-themes as build-dep, see if the helps
<cjwatson> I wonder about locales
<cjwatson> though you'd think we'd have noticed
<cjwatson> I think I've tried light-themes before in an attempt to make that test more reliable and it wasn't obvious it helped
<cjwatson> but feel free
<cjwatson> do you have a version diff?
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/874972/
<cjwatson> odds on gtk I reckon :)
<stgraber> gnome-icon-theme might also be interesting :)
<stgraber> but yeah gtk is 1st on the blame list as usual ;)
<stgraber> test build running with a build-dep on ubuntu-artwork
<stgraber> I suspect build-dep on light-themes wasn't enough as the gsettings override file is shipped by ubuntu-artwork
<stgraber> cjwatson: yay! https://launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/experimental/+build/3270148
<stgraber> so apparently build-dep on ubuntu-artwork does the trick
<cjwatson> interesting!
<stgraber> should I just commit that to trunk and release 2.9.26?
<cjwatson> yeah, please
<cjwatson> thanks :-)
<stgraber> np
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5240 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Add a build-depend on ubuntu-artwork to force the right theme to be used in the unit tests
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5241 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.26
<stgraber> right, so looks like ubiquity will now also contain a bluetooth agent ;) (bug 644198)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 644198 in ubiquity "Ubuntu LIve Cd does not enable bluetooth before choice menu in live-cd" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644198
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmmm https://launchpadlibrarian.net/95997096/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.ubiquity_2.9.26_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz now ubuntu-artwork fails to install on amd64 for some reason ... I guess I'll just retry the build as it worked in my PPA
<stgraber> infinity: any clue as to what's happening there https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96008343/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.ubiquity_2.9.26_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<stgraber> infinity: it built fine on all the other architectures and worked in my amd64 PPA (though a bit earlier)
<infinity> Archive skew, perhaps?
<stgraber> I downloaded the LP chroot and ran the same apt-get in it and couldn't reproduce
<infinity> amd64 is a bit backlogged.
<infinity> Though, if you can't reproduce, that's odd.
<stgraber> yeah and I'd have expected to see the skew on my laptop too (I'm running amd64) and I definitely don't
 * infinity has a look.
<stgraber> well, I'm affected by an archive skew but not that particular one apparently ;)
<stgraber> (gwibber is held back here)
<infinity> I might have to push for zram-config by default on all installs next cycle.
<infinity> Installing it on my laptop has made it much happier.
<stgraber> yeah, it sounds interesting and much cleaner than compcache
<infinity> It kinda just works.  And my ghetto upstart job seems to do the trick.
<infinity> Can reproduce here just fine.
<infinity> It's the gconf skew.
<infinity> (Which I already scored up for other reasons)
<infinity> So, retry the build in ~40 minutes, should be fine then.
<stgraber> hmm, ok, wondering if it's not my squid being a bit too clever and making me avoid that specific skew, that'd explain it I guess
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-09
<infinity> stgraber: Built now.
<stgraber> yeah!
<stgraber> thanks
<bdmurray> stgraber: bug 949682 is a hardware error correct?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949682 in apport "Can not create bug report - no way to go around faulty apport decision" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949682
<stgraber> bdmurray: yeah, drive error when reading the squashfs apparently
<stgraber> bdmurray: so most likely bad media, could be bad iso and in some limited cases memory issues (at least the squashfs ones can appear on low memory systems)
<stgraber> but yeah, nothing we can do in either case
<bdmurray> but if the 'integrity test' said its okay then its likely memory?
<bdmurray> or is the integrity test more limited
<infinity> The seek, sense, and medium errors don't seem squash related at all.
<infinity> Could just be a jiggling USB key with sketchy contacts.
<infinity> Or anything like that.
<CIA-32> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r61 ubuntu/ (autopartition-loop debian/changelog): Close mount's fd 3 so that it doesn't inherit a debconf file descriptor.
<CIA-32> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r62 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0ubuntu21
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5242 ubiquity/ (tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py): Fully port set_indicator_keymaps to Xkl and re-enable unit test, still needs porting to gsettings though.
<stgraber> will do the gsettings part in a bit, then add the changelog entry
<cjwatson> right, partitioning excitement coming up
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r622 ubuntu/ (40 files in 14 dirs):
<CIA-32> partman-auto: Reuse existing swap partitions and EFI System Partitions, if any, rather
<CIA-32> partman-auto: than creating new ones (LP: #311299).
 * stgraber is glad he doesn't have to deal with these bugs ;)
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r623 ubuntu/debian/ (66 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> partman-auto: cjwatson * r624 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu20
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5243 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py): Port indicator to gsettings, update test and add changelog entry
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll add the bluetooth fix now, then release a new ubiquity to pick up these fixes and the new partman* packages, so likely in 2-3 hours, does that work for you?
<cjwatson> sure
<CIA-32> netcfg: cjwatson * r1296 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog netcfg-common.c):
<CIA-32> netcfg: Fix detection of empty domains when writing to /etc/hosts in the case
<CIA-32> netcfg: where there is no static IP address (LP: #950664).
<CIA-32> netcfg: cjwatson * r1297 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu14
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5244 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Add ubiquity-bluetooth-agent
<stgraber> now to actually write code using it ;)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5245 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Start bluetooth-applet from ubiquity-dm
<bdmurray> cjwatson: rick mcbride seems to have clones of the system in bug 949992 if that helps
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949992 in update-manager "Upgrade from Lucid to Precise results in broken grub configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949992
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5246 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Add copy_bluetooth_config copying /var/lib/bluetooth/ to /target/var/lib/bluetooth/
<stgraber> ok, that should be it for ubiquity and bluetooth, just need to update casper now
<cjwatson> bdmurray: it looks like he set this up deliberately
<cjwatson> bdmurray: the debconf database shows that the following question was presented to him at some point:
<cjwatson> _Description: Continue without installing GRUB?
<cjwatson>  You chose not to install GRUB to any devices. If you continue, the boot
<cjwatson>  loader may not be properly configured, and when this computer next starts
<cjwatson>  up it will use whatever was previously in the boot sector. If there is an
<cjwatson>  earlier version of GRUB 2 in the boot sector, it may be unable to load
<cjwatson>  modules or handle the current configuration file.
<cjwatson>  .
<cjwatson>  If you are already using a different boot loader and want to carry on
<cjwatson>  doing so, or if this is a special environment where you do not need a boot
<cjwatson>  loader, then you should continue anyway. Otherwise, you should install
<cjwatson>  GRUB somewhere.
 * cjwatson <- limited sympathy :)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: ah because install_devices is empty?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> followed up, anyway
<cjwatson> I suspect it will be either invalid or due to some old bug
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5247 ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py: Fix remaining call to gconftools in misc.
<stgraber> right, casper uploaded, tests pass fine and pyflakes is happy, I guess I'll release a new ubiquity then and do some more testing over the weekend with the new build
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5248 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): releasing version 2.9.26ubuntu1
<stgraber> doh, wrong version number ... fixing ... (I really should stop using bound branches ;))
<stgraber> or change my workflow and do my final check before the debdiff
<cjwatson> yeah, I do final check, then 'ubuntu-release' which is http://paste.ubuntu.com/876283/
<superm1> stgraber: ev was right, ubiquity-dm is becoming it's own OS :)
<stgraber> superm1: yeah ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-10
<scientes_> can someone make the btrfs parttionier fallow this workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/727535
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 727535 in grub2 "grub on btrfs with compress=lzo fails to boot" [Medium,Triaged]
<scientes_> for precise
<cjwatson> I'd rather do the grub backport, actually
<cjwatson> but not on a Saturday :)
<scientes_> but we should get it into precise
#ubuntu-installer 2012-03-11
<bmoez_> hi, i think ubuntu-installer is very good but before beginning the instalation it looks very slow (i mean when i clic "next" at the first time, it takes a long time to go to next step)
<tsimpson> that's more to do with the fact that the compressed filesystem (off the CD) has to be uncompressed and loaded into RAM
<bmoez_> ok, but is it possible to make it more faster, because many new users didn't like this?
<tsimpson> it's not an easy problem to solve, it's not intentionally slow or anything, it just depends on how powerful the system is
<bmoez_> other question, is it possible to add burg like an option (with good resolution) because many love it
<cjwatson> absolutely not
<cjwatson> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11863/why-doesnt-burg-replace-grub
<bmoez_> and add  option to don't download any paquet altougth if the PC is connected to the net (for low connection like 1 to 4 Mo/minute)?
<cjwatson> burg has had no upstream activity whatsoever since October 2010; it is a dead project
<bmoez_> and about downloading paquets in low connection?
<cjwatson> I'd rather it just do something sensible rather than adding Yet Another Option; e.g. abort pending downloads if it gets to the end of installation before they finish
<cjwatson> we do have bugs about that kind of thing, it's just fairly fiddly to hook up
<cjwatson> there's a difference between the downloads that are essential for it to do what you asked for (e.g. language support) and those that are optional
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-04
<psivaa> infinity: cjwatson: Reported bug 1143999 for print server installation failures with today's images
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1143999 in Ubuntu CD Images "Unmet dependancies fail to install raring print server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1143999
<psivaa> xnox: ^
<xnox> psivaa: ogra and infinity were discussing colorhug falling out of main for a while and hence breaking the CDs on #ubuntu-release. Do you idle on #ubuntu-release and read the scrollback?
<xnox> (well that's the extend to which i understood the problem)
<ogra_> right, that broke the last live image builds
<psivaa> xnox: for me it does not say anything conclusive, and i saw the problem in daily smoke, hence the bug
<xnox> psivaa: ok, but release team had bells to notify about such things even before automatic daily smoke testing was in place. =)))) me ponders how we can integrate the release reports and smoke-testing together.
<psivaa> xnox: leaving you ponder :D
<xnox> =))))))))))
<xnox> thanks.
<psivaa> :)
<xnox> ogra_: was colorhug bug on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/raring_probs.html when it was present or only in component missmatches?
<ogra_> no idea, adam looked deeper into it, i only noticed the missing dep
<infinity> xnox: It would have shown on raring_probs, yeah.
<xnox> infinity: right so QA are automatically testing instability of the default tasks from the images (not sure if it's with or without network connectivity), such that if those are in raring_probs as well, they will fail and QA come running to pester us.
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, we have some points of overlap in QA there obviously, and timing is everything.
<infinity> Not that I mind redundant QA.  At least things are less likely to be missed.
<infinity> And lord knows QA has never been our strongest suit, so the more, the merrier.
<xnox> infinity: now the question is: should we make raring_probs go away and never be visible, or should we make jenkins jobs to depends on "raring_probs.html is clean" and/or go into amber state if there are raring_probs.
<infinity> xnox: I'd rather probs didn't go away, cause it's far more readable for me than jenkins output.
<xnox> by "go away" i mean "always display a beer mug"
<xnox> =)
<infinity> But making jenkins realize that if something's showing up in probs or component-mismatches, that it's a known issue that doesn't need a bug, that could be useful.
<infinity> Closing the bug didn't exactly take effort either, though, so whatever.
<xnox> infinity: cuase yeah, I don't think filing bugs is most productive use of qa & release engineering time.
<infinity> I've spent more time talking about it than I did dealing with it. :P
<xnox> but it's not the first bug of this kind ;-)
<xnox> cjwatson: there are two "chinese timezones bugs": one cannot set beijing at the timezone map, the other kylin wants to preseed timezone map step. Did you have a chance to look at the latter? If now, what where your thoughts and I guess I can poke it.
<cjwatson> xnox: I haven't had a chance to attack the latter problem yet, but I still consider it on my plate
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. I will be looking at the former in a bit again.
<|Frederik> Is an installation with LVM and ecryption in uefi mode supported? With 12.10 desktop installer, my system refuses to boot from the installed system. with 13.04 daily image, it fails early in the installation process.
<xnox> |Frederik: it is meant to work, but I haven't had a chance to test it in uefi mode yet. My uefi/sb capable desktop arrives at the end of this week.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-05
<FourDollars> Is preseed/early_command executed before X or after X ?
<FourDollars> Before X starts or after X starts?
<xnox> FourDollars..... it is run from initramfs by casper.
 * xnox hopes you read irclogs.ubuntu.com =)
<|Frederik> I'm using the 13.04 server installer. If I create a logical volume with LVM and use that as a physical encrypted volume for /, would that work?
<xnox> |Frederik: all nested combinations of ecryptfs/raid/lvm should work.
<|Frederik> thanks
<xnox> |Frederik: worst that can happen it will fail to boot and drop you into initramfs or grub..... Typically one creates encrypted volume and then puts lvm pv inside it.
 * xnox has encrypted lvm /
<cjwatson> Yeah, putting encryption *inside* LVM is pretty odd
<infinity> Makes perfect sense to me.
<infinity> If you want a bunch of LVM volumes and only want some encrypted.
<infinity> (Say, /home, and /var encrypted, while / is not)
<StevenK> I think I have a encrypted backing volume with LVM on top which has everything bar /usr
<infinity> Or whatever.
<cjwatson> Possibly, but it would be easier to have multiple VGs in that case so that you don't have to enter your passphrase multiple times.
<xnox> infinity: yeah, I have one encrypted vg and one unecrypted. sure that fixed my sizes, but i did a "sensible" sizing for my needs.
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I've given up on assuming I know what sensible is whenever I have a multi-partition layout.  That's the whole reason I use LVM in the first place.
<cjwatson> Can you resize an encrypted filesystem anyway?
<|Frederik> Installation on an acer aspire s7 in uefi mode always results in uefi firmware stating that there is no bootable device
<cjwatson> Some UEFI firmware is really broken.  On my HP EliteBook, it's clearly only there for experimental purposes - it doesn't follow the spec for what counts as bootable at all, and you have to "Boot from EFI File" to make it work
<cjwatson> Is /wg 29
<cjwatson> Sigh
<|Frederik> oh, on my elitebook efi booting seems to work fine for debian.
<cjwatson> Depends on the version, no doubt
<|Frederik> I managed to get it to work with some efibootmgr -c -l
<xnox> cjwatson: yes, it is possible to resize encrypted filesystem both down and up. But one has to do it in order, e.g. to shrink start with the most inner one, to expand with the most outer one.
<cjwatson> Right
<cjwatson> Reminds me, I must look at fsadm
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-06
<chilicuil> Hi there, I'm trying to automate an install setup, via netboot + preseed, I'd like to reuse the /home partition, is there any way to accomplish this?
<cleary> hi folks - anyone awake?
<cleary> just wanted to introduce myself, and see if there's any life here for support
<cleary> I'm looking at using ubiquity-dm as a base idea for an in-house distro config wizard
<cleary> it's going to be quite a steep curve, was hoping that there were some people I could actually bounce ideas off
<cleary> during my big debugging session today, I found that if some process has locked the debconf database, ubiquity-dm throws an exception, and ubiquity.conf (upstart) script exits with a return code of 0
<cleary> ie silently, so I was finding it would start maybe 2 times in 5, depending on how the timing went
<cleary> ...everyone's asleep
<cleary> is there a better time?
<cleary> I'm on australian eastern standard +10/11h
<hychen> when ubiquity runs, it locked the debconf database , you can run another process which uses debconf database , such as apt-get
<hychen> s/can/can't/
<cleary> hi hychen - yeah I understand this
<cleary> it gets tricky though, and I appreciate that this is moving outside the scope of "ubuntu"
<cleary> but if something else beats it to the lock
<cleary> it still exits cleanly
<hychen> does any thing shows in /var/log/installer/debug?
<cleary> I anticipate this is unlikely to be a situation ubuntu distro will find themselves in
<cleary> hychen: yes, I've identified the issue, which was a company init script
<cleary> I'm preparing a little patch for the upstart script to at least not fail silently
<cleary> my python foo is not up to doing anything deeper in ubiquity-dm/debconfcommunicator
<cleary> (wrt to error handling)
<cleary> while this will provide little value immediately
<cleary> it may save a few hours debugging in the future for someone
<cleary> ...I have a history of difficulties with patches for ubuntu livecd components
<cleary> I'm here to try and learn how to do it better/make contact with people who are involved
<hychen> you can talk with cjwatson who is involved in ubiquity development. he lives in U.K.
<cleary> hychen: great - what sort of times does he come online?
<cleary> +usually
<hychen> maybe 2 hours later? I am not very sure.
<cleary> ok, I'm about to finish work here, my nights for the next week are full though. I will leave this client logged in overnight though
<cleary> as a general info thing, we currently run about 200 desktops here on an ubuntu based livecd platform. My new interest in ubiquity is due to the transition from 11.04 -> 12.10 as our base
<cleary> I've tried to get in touch with colin before to talk about livecd build methods, but didn't get any response
<cleary> I'm planning to publish mine, which are based on the pyfll tool used by the aptosid project - forked to use casper instead of their homegrown liveinitramfs
<cleary> ...working through the removal of company specific hacks, and sane packaging is proving the sticking point
<cleary> it's all part of my education though - my biggest issue is having a community to interract with
<cleary> I don't know if it's timezones or what, but I struggle to get a peep out of most irc project support channels I go to (with hundreds of nicks)
<hychen> I usually prefer to use mailing list to contact people do not live in the time zone as mine.
<cleary> fair enough, as may be apparent from this chat, I'm a bit unstructured
<cleary> I find I make a lot of mistakes which are harder to correct quickly via email
<cleary> ...something to get good at I suppose
<cleary> hychen what's the list for this project?
<hychen> 1https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-installer
<hychen> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-installer
<cleary> thanks, I'll try to get some semblance of point to my ramblings and drop something on there
<cleary> I appreciate your time, goodnight
<hychen> np, :)
 * infinity wonders if he cares enough to try to sort out a good way to parallelise d-i builds.
<xnox> cleary: sure, if the db is locked ubiquity process will exit with a non-zero code and the upstart job will fail to start.
<xnox> cleary: you can see that in the /var/log/upstart/ubiquity.log
<xnox> cleary: the way ubiquity is usually customised to become a configuration wizard is either by (ab)using oem-config mode of ubiquity (where the install has finished already and the end user is customizing their own machine)
<xnox> cleary: or by writting additional ubiquity plugins and rebuilding the cd with updated ubiquity.
<xnox> cleary: the easiest way to update the livecd is to extract and bindmount the squashfs from the cd, chroot into it, make any changes one needs and the remaster the squshfs and the cd.
<xnox> cleary: it is described on the wiki
<davmor2> Hey guys this mornings cd the Who are you? page isn't accepting text entry
<davmor2> nor is the Keyboard layout page
<davmor2> cjwatson: whose best to talk to about this now?
<cjwatson> Not sure, let me see if I have time to sync an image before UDS starts
<xnox> davmor2: is that on nexus7?
<xnox> davmor2: or on desktop?
<xnox> there are bugs with compiz/ubiquity/onboard stealing focus from each other and hence not typing properly
<davmor2> xnox, cjwatson: Desktop Raring 64bit, On a Lenovo Y580 ideapad, with secureboot and UEFI, selecting the install option from the efi menu.  I have a video of what I get uploading currently I'll share it in a minute
<davmor2> I'll try a desktop and install from there next
<xnox> davmor2: if you can get internet up, it would be nice for you to try to install metacity and then stop lightdm from tty1 and start ubiquity job again. To see if there is keyboard input when running under metacity instead of compiz.
<davmor2> xnox: so drop into tty install metacity, then sudo service lightdm stop, and then do I need to start metacity or just run ubiquity?
<xnox> davmor2: stop lightdm; stop ubiquity; pkill -9 X; apt-get install metacity; start ubiquity
<davmor2> xnox, cjwatson: http://ubuntuone.com/7OWyqUhmkKeS64gopn5HoQ that's the video
<davmor2> xnox: right give me a couple of seconds then
<davmor2> xnox: bingo that's worked now
<xnox> davmor2: cjwatson: i ponder we should revert to metacity for now in raring and eventually switch to mir.
<davmor2> xnox, cjwatson: do you want me to file a bug for this?
<xnox> davmor2: bug 1093050
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1093050 in ubuntu-nexus7 "compiz dies during oem-config and steals the focus so that input fields are unusable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093050
<xnox> davmor2: do you by any chance have `ls /var/crash/*.crash` something for compiz?
<xnox> davmor2: it would be interesting if you can upload a compiz crash from there to somewhere.
<davmor2> xnox: meh I have installed the system, the only crash I have is whoopsie (I'm looking at you ev ).  I'll keep a hold of the cd and I can reinstall, but I'm coming down to Bluefin Tomorrow so I need to prep this machine now.  On friday I'll redo and see if I get a crash report on the failed to install system for you
<davmor2> xnox: or I might try it on a box that isn't coming down to London tomorrow, later.
<xnox> davmor2: I'm based in london. I can come it tomorrow (although I was not planning) to play around with that machine?
<xnox> davmor2: or is that too much bricks to bring in for you? =))))
<davmor2> xnox: it's the machine I'm bringing.  I'll need to do some work there which is why I'm going into bluefin
<davmor2> but you can certainly have a play in the afternoon
<xnox> davmor2: ok. Ping me tomorrow =)
<davmor2> xnox: will do
<ev> davmor2: whoopsie is crashing on you?
<davmor2> ev: on install
<ev> davmor2: please make sure you file that one
<ev> on errors.u.c
<davmor2> ev: Already known bug apparently
<davmor2> ev: triaged iirc
<ev> okay
<xnox> davmor2: bug number?!
<davmor2> xnox: I'm just hunting it now
<davmor2> xnox, ev: bug #1124293
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1124293 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "whoopsie crashed with SIGSEGV in nm_state_change()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124293
<ev> oh yes, that one
<davmor2> ev: I can file a fresh one if you want
<ev> I think it was fixed
 * ev digs
<davmor2> ev: it says triaged not fixed
<ev> davmor2: it was fixed in 0.2.14
<ev> thanks for pointing me at the bug
<ev> I've closed it out
<davmor2> ev: glad to of helped
<ev> :)
<davmor2> ev: you in bluefin tomorrow?
<ev> yup
<ev> will you be here?
<xnox> ev: yes, he will be.
<ev> wonderful
<cleary> hi xnox - thanks for the info
<cleary> regarding the live cd changes, I have a 'mastering' approach for that (I make my own from scratch, per se) - it's about a 4 min build process which is quicker than any remaster I've ever done
<cleary> for the ubiquity plugins, an apt search yields mythbuntu-live-autostart
<cleary> I've also seen the ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu - are these examples of ubiquity plugins worth having a look at?
<superm1> cleary: the mythbuntu ones aren't updated for python3 yet
<superm1> cleary: but they are certainly representative of what you can do with ubiquity plugins
<cleary> superm1: thanks for that - having a poke through it now :)
<cleary> s/it/them
<superm1> cleary: sure.  i also have put a fair deal of work into two plugins in dell-recovery
<superm1> they're quite a bit more intense in the work they do
<cjwatson> superm1: Um, I thought I'd done the Python 3 port last year/
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> see revision log in https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-live-autostart
<superm1> cjwatson: for dell-recovery yes, mythbuntu stuff not entirely functional right now
<cjwatson> yeah, I thought I'd done it for mythbuntu too
<superm1> i was actually just testing them on raring and hitting some problems
<cjwatson> is there a bug with logs?
<cjwatson> I mean if you prefer to just fix it then be my guest, it's just a surprise that it's broken in a py3-specific way :)
<superm1> well they're broke I suspect because mythbuntu-common didn't come to python3 yet and can't with some dependencies that aren't python3 yet
<cjwatson> Ah
<superm1> but i didn't review the logs closely, just noticed that when i was bringing some of our other tools up to python3 hitting those problems
<superm1> the two big ones are python-mysqldb and python-pexpect.  pexpect forked and has a fork that supports python3 but mysqldb upstream just says they're working on it, so we'll see what's best approach
<cjwatson> do you really need pexpect?  there are often other ways ...
<cjwatson> IIRC anyway
<cleary> superm1: realistically, my requirements are basic. If there's code available for your dell ones, I wouldn't mind having a look for curiousity sake
<superm1> yeah i think pexpect i'll come up with something else clever, it was just convenient when it was added
<superm1> cleary: lp:dell-recovery
<cleary> ta
<cjwatson> right, time to not be on the computer for a while, shock horror
<cleary> superm1: are you a dell employee?
<superm1> cleary: yeah
<cleary> very interesting :)
<cleary> we're big dell fans here - we are a large wine company (3 wineries) with their head office operating off a farm in rural australia
<cleary> dell is the only company that honours their next-business-day support options on desktops
<cleary> ...out here at least
<superm1> great to hear :)
<cleary> the linux offerings, while a bit meagre, are also something we're actively supporting
<cleary> can't complain about lack of support, but then not support anyone who does something
<superm1> unfortunately australia gets grouped with APJ, so you will probably miss out on the offerings we generally make in the US and Europe as they happen
<cleary> yeah we have noticed that, ultimately it's not a big drama for us
<cleary> I'm maintaining an in-house distro anyway
<cleary> we still make a point of buying ubuntu pre-installed where we can - get those sales numbers up
<cleary> I'm not sure the demand here is even a blip on the rest of sales, but once again
<cleary> we have to support where we can
<cleary> I've got coffee to get and training to do - I'll duck off for a bit. Thanks for the chat/info
<superm1> well thanks for the support where you can :)
<xnox> cleary: plugins as in see /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/*
<xnox> cleary: or lp:dell-recovery
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-07
<cleary> xnox: thanks
<cleary> xnox: btw,ref your chat a few hours ago, the bug I found is that the ubiquity.conf upstart job still exits without error if the debconf db is locked
<xnox> cleary: define exits?! what's the output of `status ubiquity`?
<cleary> exits == exit 0
<cleary> $?=0
<cleary> xnox: http://pastebin.ca/2329222
<cleary> that's the script component of /etc/init/ubiquity.conf set -x
<StevenK> The upstart script won't die because ubiquity did
<cleary> there is an if statement in it that caters for some scenarios, but doesn't have a catch-all
<cleary> proposed patch: http://pastebin.ca/2329225
<StevenK> Both those pastebin URLs 404 for me
<cleary> hmm, I'm typing across machines
<cleary> sec
<cleary> StevenK: what's the policy on floods in channel? the patch is 14 lines
<StevenK> The policy is don't
<StevenK> Use a pastebin, like you're doing
<cleary> try this:
<cleary> http://paste.debian.net/240224/
<cleary> patch: http://paste.debian.net/240225/
<bdmurray> xnox: bug 1151224 has a patch
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1151224 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity upstart: if ubiquity-dm fails to start for an unknown reason, init script exits with no error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1151224
<xnox> bdmurray: looks good, I wonder if it should be { stop; exit 1} but ok.
<xnox> I'll take for the next upload.
<xnox> cjwatson: I am thinking to merge the dotted progress bar branch & make a ubiquity release in time for feature freeze. Do we want to export translations from launchpad? (are there any)
 * xnox haven't done translations updates from launchpad for ubiquity yet, but good try.
<xnox> s/good/could/
<cjwatson> It takes a while to set up just right - I should show you at some point, but how about I do this one
<cjwatson> Are there any translation changes in your branch?
<xnox> cjwatson: for the dots, no.
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> I'm waiting for the tarball mail now
<xnox> cjwatson: but the u1 plugin which will need FFe will have a few strings.
<xnox> cjwatson: will you review & merge the dots progress, or do you want me to merge and push it?
<cjwatson> I'm happy for you to do it
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> I'll probably have a look at it after the fact and see if I spot anything odd, but don't block on me
<xnox> it's eye candy, so as long as it doesn't break anything..... it's not critical =)
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> xnox: Done, r5858
<xnox> cjwatson: thanks. I'll prepare, smoke test and do the upload.
<cjwatson> Great, thanks
<xnox> np.
<xnox> popped out to have a dinner, the dots are confusing after the partitioning. Will have to fix up later =)
<xnox> uploading anyway.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-03-08
<cleary> cjwatson: are you about perchance?
<cleary> I'm having a look through the ubuntu-cdimage project, just trying to kick off a test build - the README is pretty helpful
<cleary> but, I can't get it started -
<cleary> bin/for-project ubuntu bin/cron.daily-live exits with an OSError: No such file or dir
<cleary> seems to be failing on the lock_build_image_set func, calling lockfile
<cleary> ok, typing my way through it has yielded what is probably an obvious issue ... lockfile bin doesn't exist on my system ;)
<StevenK> cleary: Install procmail
<cleary> hi StevenK - got it, thanks
<cleary> StevenK: do you use this cdimage tool at all?
<cleary> I'm going through the README which documents the process somewhat
<cleary> and the steps, while having an obvious description, don't seem obvious in what they achieve as part of the process
<cleary> ...I don't mean to waste your time, I'll plumb through each of them and see if I can work out the tie-together
<cleary> I'm looking for a way to a) build a standard (k)ubuntu livecd only (from scratch), and b) customise that process to include some of my own packages and changes
<cleary> I'm not interested in a remaster process
<cjwatson> For historical reasons not all the bits required to build an entire live CD from scratch are currently in cdimage
<cjwatson> A while back I got clearance to release all the remaining glue provided I rewrote it all in unit-tested Python in the process
<cjwatson> So I'm currently in the middle of that
<cjwatson> I should have a better answer in a few weeks :)
<cleary> cjwatson: ok, that's great news. I was trying to work out why I had never found this tool -
<cjwatson> livecd-rootfs has code to drive live-build to do the squashfs generation
<cjwatson> And cdimage has most of the bits required to download that from a builder and assemble it
<cjwatson> But (a) the glue between those is currently unreleased (b) there needs to be a thing that lets you just build on the same system rather than the full mechanism of going off to a separate builder
<cjwatson> (In general a separate builder is necessary since the livefs might need to be built for a different architecture)
<cleary> that makes sense
<infinity> That thing that lets you build all on one system should probably just be live-build, but teaching live-build all of debian-cd's pool construction tricks is non-trivial.
<cjwatson> At the moment, you could start with BuildLiveCD in livecd-rootfs (which is the ssh trigger that our production cdimage instance calls), use that to build a squashfs, and then modify lib/cdimage/livefs.py to point to wherever you've stored the livefs
<infinity> (Or, debian-cd and live-build could use tighter integration to Just Work together without a ton of glue)
<cjwatson> At that point it ought to be possible to use bin/cron.daily-live
<cjwatson> It'll be a bit cumbersome right now though
<cjwatson> And yeah, you need a full local mirror to make the debian-cd bits work properly
<cjwatson> Well, main+restricted for the relevant architecture(s) at least
<infinity> And universe, he's building kubuntu.
<infinity> Unless they don't have a live-ship seed?
<cjwatson> Ah I didn't see that.  Indeed
<infinity> Which they might not.
<cjwatson> They do (ship-live)
<cleary> so I couldn't get away with pointing it at an apt caching proxy of some sort then :)
<cjwatson> No, it hardlinks to the files as part of constructing the image
<cleary> ok, there's quite a bit of extra infrastructure I'll need to put in place
<cleary> as a little bit of background, I've mentioned I've been using my own scripts
<cleary> these are based on the tools used by the aptosid/sidux team for building their livecd releases
<cjwatson> live-build is much better at being locally customisable
<cleary> written predominantly by kel modderman, not sure if you know him
<cjwatson> I do
<cjwatson> Though it's been a while
<cleary> I was involved with sidux for some time as a developer, due to my work requirements
<cleary> we deployed livecd based desktops in production, and kel and I worked on the various building incarnations together
<cleary> about two years ago, managing an unstable repo became too much for me
<cleary> so I looked to ubuntu as the least cost stable repo move
<cleary> um, actually it was 2009
<cleary> 9.10 was my first production release here
<cleary> anyway, I had no luck finding your tools (which makes sense, they weren't released)
<cleary> so I forked kel's pyfll tool for ubuntu-isms
<cleary> casper and soforth
<cleary> and that's what I've been using since - but I've been flying solo for a long time, and I've decided I need to get ... help
<cjwatson> cdimage has been released for a long time, but essentially in its current state
<cjwatson> (At least as far as coverage goes)
<cleary> part of that process was to package and release pyfll-ubuntu properly
<cjwatson> But anyway, yeah
<cleary> so I was creating a project in launchpad that highlighted similar projects, cdimage showed up and here I am ;)
<cjwatson> Do you actually need complete identity with Kubuntu as your starting point, or could you get by with live-build's --binary-images=iso-hybrid mode?
<cleary> I don't need any kubuntu identity
<cleary> kde will be what I deploy as the DE
<cleary> that's the only association
<cjwatson> The latter won't give you completely accurate pool, image preseeding, that kind of thing, won't necessarily have the same boot loader menu, probably has no UEFI support right now, various other things - but the live filesystem it emits will be the same and it should at least boot and probably install with a bit of love
<cleary> let me dive into the info you've provided
<cjwatson> And it will be much less setup
<cleary> well, that's somewhere near what I'm looking for for now
<cleary> my tool is good, but it's duplicated work since you guys are doing this too
<cleary> I'm trying to determine whether I commit to maintaining it as a project, or whether I can get onboard with your stuff
<cleary> seems my timing was good
<cjwatson> There's also ubuntu-defaults-builder, which has an ubuntu-defaults-image tool that's designed for really low-effort customised builds
<cjwatson> It's used by various localised builds of Ubuntu for instance
<cjwatson> And sits on top of live-build
<cleary> hadn't heard of it either, ok - that may be useful too
<cjwatson> Depends how extensive your customisations are, really
<cleary> well, 99% are packaged
<cleary> there are occasional requirements for some chroot fuckery
<cjwatson> It was kind of designed to guide the localised projects into builds that didn't diverge too far so that the result would be supportable by us, but you might find it useful all the same
<cleary> yeah, that sounds like what I'm after
<cleary> however, I'm seeing some potential for the "release management" elements of the cdimage tools
<cjwatson> It's a 300-line shell script so shouldn't be desperately hard to bodge into some slightly different shape if necessary :)
<cleary> I will check it out now - this has been a huge help, thankyou
<cleary> in the meantime, I might just bump a package into a ppa instead of going the whole lp project
<cjwatson> Those elements are the biggest reason cdimage remains useful to us; OTOH they are rather tightly tied to our particular layout right now
<cjwatson> I'm vaguely planning to make them a bit less ridiculously hardcoded as part of the Python rewrite, or at least consolidate the hardcoding in one place
<cleary> well, I'm interested in assisting if I can - my ability to code, while tertiary backed, is pretty rusty
<cleary> however, I have a production release requirement, version and release management requirements
<cleary> customisations etc, so at the very least it's a good testing area for de-hardcodification
<cjwatson> Ta.  At the moment I'm trying to rewrite from one language to another while simultaneously integrating a long-lived production fork (and the whole thing not as my most important task), so it's quite a lot to hold in my head :)
<cjwatson> Should be easier once I'm further along
<cleary> I understand - once again, thanks for the info
<cjwatson> I've been procrastinating on publish-release, but it's the most important one to tackle as it's really outgrown shell
<cjwatson> It's interesting, after a long drought you're the second person to express interest in setting up cdimage in the last week or so
<cleary> off the record (so to speak), if you could get Kel interested in it too, you would find a strong resource
<cleary> ...maybe too strong
<cleary> he makes things happen very quickly
<cjwatson> Noted, thanks
<cleary> well, now you've got a community :)
<cleary> I'm going to spend a day or two digesting this
<cleary> out of curiousity, do you guys know if irssi logs automatically?
<cjwatson> It doesn't
<cjwatson>   "fe-common/core" = {
<cjwatson> ...
<cjwatson>     autolog_path = "~/.irssi/logs/$tag/$0/%Y-%m-%d.log";
<cjwatson>     autolog = "yes";
<cjwatson> (that's all under settings) is what I have here; season to taste
<cleary> I haven't used irc for a long time, I'm regretting not jumping to irssi earlier
<cleary> I might have had a clue coming back to it :P
<cleary> thanks, I'll try and set it up properly for next time ;)
<cjwatson> irssi is generally a good choice
<cleary> http://puzlhed.net/2009/09/13/Saving_a_Buffer_in_Irssi.html/
<cleary> :)
<cleary> I hope that didn't just dump in channel...
<cleary> holy shit
<cjwatson> It didn't
<cleary> few
<cjwatson> /lastlog's always local AFAIK
<cleary> heh, phew
<cleary> alright, off to lunch - later
<cjwatson> see you
<davmor2> xnox, cjwatson:  I just had a thought if I get the install to the broken state.  I can install sshserver and probably allow access to the machine right?  Or would it need to reboot to allow the SSH to work?
<xnox> davmor2: yeah, you could do that. Really all we need you to do is to: (a) copy / upload any /var/crash/* files (b) file a bug with ubuntu-bug ubiquity. While you are in the broken state.
<mpt> xnox, what do you think of removing "Reinstall from sync" from the installer spec? It's a pretty marginal feature, and I don't think that school group is coming back. :-)
<davmor2> xnox: okay I can do that too
<xnox> mpt: go ahead, as long as it is saved in the history/revisions somewhere.
<davmor2> I'll have a play with it in a bit and see what I can get from it I need it to report a usb mic bug first though
<xnox> mpt: funny, since with the u1 plugin we now have full way to authenticate against u1 ;-)
<mpt> xnox, doesn't seem to be any way to label a revision, but you can look back at this IRC log and see that I removed it on March 8th
<xnox> mpt: i mean we should be able to view them. E.g. File -> Show revision history?
<xnox> will that still have your sketches and text?
<mpt> xnox, yes. It's just that the listed revisions are numerous and unlabelled.
<xnox> mpt: good enough to scroll to 8th of March =)
<mpt> yep
<mpt> done
<mpt> And now that it's gone, if the third-party software question is pushed back, the Internet connection step can go after the partitioning step as well.
<mpt> though that would delay downloading of updates a bit.
<xnox> mpt: download updates is the last step as it is.
<mpt> xnox, what do you mean by "the last step"?
<xnox> mpt: updates are downloaded and installed at the very end of the progress bar (last time it jumps back to 0)
<xnox> mpt: i ponder if it will delay activating hard-drive / raid drivers, without which one will have hard time partitioning.
<mpt> xnox, why not in parallel?
<xnox> mpt: because there is no place to download them to =)
<mpt> oh
<mpt> I'm not familiar with how many times the progress bar jumps back to 0, mainly because it shouldn't ;-)
<xnox> mpt: we can't store all updates in ram, so we have to partition, format, prepare the target, once we can chroot into it, that's when we do `apt-get update & dist-upgrade`
<xnox> more or less.
<mpt> ok
<davmor2> xnox: okay I've just tried 3 time with the same cd that I had the issue with and now it's not locking up
<davmor2> xnox: I'll have a play with it over the weekend and see if I can replicate it and file a bug for it. but I need to get on with some work now,  I'm assuming it is some random race condition that is triggering it :(  cause those are always the nicest things in the world to track down :(
<xnox> davmor2: fair enough =)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-04
<antarus> sigh
<antarus> cjwatson: I'm sure I've asked this once before, is there good documentation for partman expert_recipe?
<antarus> stuff like multiraid :: or condpart :: or other things seem to be mostly... found by google
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-06
<bdmurray> xnox: what is the ubuntuone plugin supposed to do? after I enter my username and password what should be different about my installed system?
<xnox> bdmurray: if your account is _not_ 2fa requiring, opening ubuntu-one control panel should "autologin" without asking you anything.
<bdmurray> xnox: after the install I launched ubuntu-one and it was asking me to login again
<xnox> bdmurray: not good, can you submit ubuntu-bug based bug report? there should be reasons for the plugin not to work somewhere in the logs.
<bdmurray> xnox: bug 1289059
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1289059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone settings not saved in installed environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289059
<xnox> bdmurray: can you open "seahorce" (the keys and password gnome manager), does it have Ubuntu One password there ? "Mar  6 19:24:23 ubuntu /ubuntuone-keyring-helper: Success, created item 'Ubuntu One @ blacklightning' in keyring 'login'"
<xnox> it appears that ubiquity side of it did work, and for one reason or another that saved password is not used =/
<bdmurray> xnox: hmm, unfortunately I entered my credentials again at the control panel.  however examining the details of the for Ubuntu one in the password section there is a time encoded there
<bdmurray> xnox: at least I'm pretty sure that's what it is, and it is from well after the install
<xnox> bdmurray: i think i'll be able to reproduce this easily though, and i'll get in touch with u1 folks for advice. As well, nothing should have changed  in u1 stack since never =/
<bdmurray> xnox: okay, sounds good
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-07
<xnox> cjwatson: in partman-crypto we default to not erase data, yet i don't see a way to pressed that value in an automatic install such that it _does_ erase disk =/
<cjwatson> it's "skip_erase" in a recipe - if that's omitted then it'll erase
<cjwatson> that's the intent anyway
<cjwatson> antarus: sorry for the delay.  the best documentation I suspect is in doc/devel/ in the debian-installer source package.  the "multiraid" and "condpart" strings you're referring to aren't really keywords, but are covered by:
<cjwatson> <debconf name>::=<debconf template>_::
<cjwatson> The purpose of <debconf name> is to allow translation of the names of
<cjwatson> the recipes into different languages.
<cjwatson> (I suspect this isn't generally convenient, as it requires injecting a debconf template)
<xnox> cjwatson: hm, looking at ubiquity, it's using partman-auto-crypto - not manual partitioning which allows to drive/toggle the erase flag.
<cjwatson> erase is still done by partman-crypto though
<xnox> and default is hard-coded and not based on any debconf question (e.g. a bool with low priority)
<cjwatson> yeah, but ubiquity can always just prod the partman flag directly - it has support for that kind of thing
<xnox> interesting, i don't think i've done that yet. I'll have a look.
<cjwatson> p.remove_part_entry(part_id, "skip_erase") or some such
<stgraber> xnox: did I misremember that there was some work being done to get a sane swap allocation by default? a friend of mine just told me that on a system with 512GB of RAM and 900GB of SSD, an auto install produced a swap much larger than /...
<stgraber> since we don't care about suspend to disk anyway, we really should set an upper limit to a sane value, say, maybe 4GB or so...
<stgraber> xnox: apparently on that box, partman decided that a 540GB swap was appropriate ;)
<CarlFK> I would not expect sane anything on a box with that much ram ;)
<xnox> stgraber: there have been strong demands to "appropriately allocate swap" but nobody yet came up with a formula.
<xnox> stgraber: the most halarious combination is when RAM >> "/", then we allocate more swap then space for "/" and thus fail the install as we run out of disk-space on "/"
<xnox> stgraber: 540GB swap with 512GB RAM sounds like a bug, since it should be ~= 1xRAM, no more than that.
<xnox> stgraber: i find 32GB of swap, with 32GB of ram with a 1TB spinny disk appropriate.
<stgraber> yeah, on large disks it's not a huge deal indeed, on expensive enterprise grade SSDs, it's a bit more annoying :)
<stgraber> I guess swap == RAM with an upper limit for RAM at 32GB and an upper limit for SWAP at 10% of the total space would be vaguely sane
<stgraber> that'd keep the 1 to 1 mapping for most systems but hopefully not kill small SSDs with a large swap and not allocate a completely insane amount of swap on systems with a ton of RAM
<xnox> stgraber: i would have thought the limit would be 5% of total disk-space, not 10%. E.g. 4GB of RAM, 4GB of swap with a 80GB disk.
<stgraber> hmm, yeah, 5% should be fine too
<xnox> and i don't care about VMs / cloud much - cause they either don't use d-i installer, or hypervisor knows how to suspend them.
<xnox> stgraber: whoops, we go for: 96 512 200% at the moment. 200% is in terms of RAM, not total disk space, hm....
<stgraber> xnox: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/12Roi8YnMm2VDEtnitsr0fjRRnRJfSwXofM6JTAGzSpA/edit#gid=0
<xnox> stgraber: that does not open for me =/
<xnox> ah, works now, thanks.
<xnox> stgraber: looks good, i'll send that formula to debian-boot for discussion.
<stgraber> xnox: cool, thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-02
<bobvann> Hi. I would like some infos about Ubiquity
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-04
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, what is the method to add a PPA to the installer?
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: ubiquity?
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, I think you said there was a method to get the installer to download updates from a PPA so you can test new packages. I would need to update ubiquity and partman-crypto etc
<cyphermox> for ubiquity I'd stop it early enough to add the ppa to sources.list, and if it's not for a package that ubiquity has a copy of (d-i sources like partman-*), should work
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: for that I'd build ubiquity in a PPA, along with partman, and install them manually just before X comes up
<cyphermox> I'm not sure a PPA would cut it
<cyphermox> ie. adding a PPA in the installer environment won't update the version of ubiquity you're using
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, ah, so how do you stop it and update?
<robert_ancell> Or is just building new images the best method
<robert_ancell> I was looking at uck - is that the easiest method?
<cyphermox> so, you could start an iso with break=bottom added to the parameters, so you get thrown into a shell at the end of the initrd, then chroot into /root, get online (dhclient eth0 or something), and possibly do  add-apt-repository (but I haven't tried) or add it manually to /etc/apt/sources.list to update ubiquity and any other packages
<cyphermox> rolling your own custom iso is kind of tricky, and I haven't had much success with uck
<cyphermox> do you already have things built in a PPA?
<robert_ancell> No, I'm just testing debconf stuff on my test machine but I'm trying to work out the next step when it's more complete and I need to check it actually works on an install
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> so, my opinion is that it would probably be easier to start a standard iso, use break=bottom and change what you need to test the new packages
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, ok, thanks
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Testing
<CarlFK> robert_ancell: what PPA do you want to add (I am not sure what debconf stuff is so maybe just addding a PPA to preseed:  d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://ppa.launchpad.net/carlfk/ppa/ubuntu oneiric main
 * CarlFK runs off to get lunch 
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, was what CarlFK is saying the thing you suggested the other day?
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: no, that would happen too late, that's meant for the installed system, not the installer environment
<robert_ancell> OK
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: ah, got the list of the commands to customize the iso without uck
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10531611/
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, awesome, thanks!
<cyphermox> that should let you modify the squashfs, and rebuild the iso to get a new one, with as close as I could get to the exact parameters used by debian-cd/livecd-rootfs
<cyphermox> but yeah, if you just boot an iso and pass break=bottom to the kernel command line, you can then chroot /root and get the same kind of chroot to be able to make last-minute changes
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-05
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: hey
<cyphermox> got some progress with your testing?
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, hello
<robert_ancell> not yet :(
<robert_ancell> Still fighting debconf
<cyphermox> ah
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-07
<xnox> how does partman-iscsi ends up part of the installation?
<xnox> one manually anna-installs it?
 * xnox ponders how to hook up s390-zfcp and thought that it should be similar to e.g. iscsi
<cyphermox> nope
<cyphermox> gets pulled in if you preseed iscsi things
<cyphermox> or maybe always there in some specific cases, I need to check
<xnox> i guess one must do anna-install=partman-iscsi or some such?
<xnox> but i'm struggling to find docs about it.
<cyphermox> no need to anna-install it at all
<cyphermox> but I suppose I'm missing a part of the magic anyway, I don't see how it gets pulled in either
<cyphermox> cjwatson: could you please enlighten us? ^
<cyphermox> I'm wondering if it's not just via Priority
<cjwatson> Yes, any udeb that's Priority: standard is automatically marked for installation by anna.
<cjwatson> (or above)
<cjwatson> For the full rules it's easiest to just read through the body of the larger for loop in anna/anna.c:choose_modules - the log messages make the logic reasonably clear.
<xnox> cjwatson, aha. so maybe i should stop pointlessly including some of the s390-* things, and bump priority instead.
<xnox> (i take that priority:standard udebs get included on the .iso automagically too...)
<cjwatson> xnox: IIRC
<xnox> ;-)
<xnox> cjwatson, btw, would you like to nominate yourself to Ubuntu Developer Membership Board =)
<cjwatson> xnox: No.
<cjwatson> Not even a little bit.
<xnox> =))))))) ok
<xnox> cjwatson, even if i bribe you with 100 portal keys?
<xnox> =)
<cjwatson> I've been there and done that, don't want to do it again.
<cjwatson> I wouldn't be able to give it the time it needs for a proper job anyway.
<Laney> It is a highly rewarding experience
 * xnox ponders why we include block-modules-${kernel:Version} into d-i initrds.
<xnox> on s390x, which cannot install without network.
<xnox> or rather, can only install over the network.
<cyphermox> xnox: what did you mean by 'including', adding to pkglists in d-i?
<xnox> yeah.
<cyphermox> ah, yeah
<xnox> it makes sense on e.g. hd-media, but makes no sense for netboot only s390x.
<cyphermox> well, it depends if you want to make it already available in the initrd or not ;)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> if it can only netboot, all you really need is enough to get on the network and download the rest
<cyphermox> makes me think that I still have an enhancement I want to do to anna for the PPA overlay magic
<xnox> like install all from overlay?
<cyphermox> well, not really, but use any package newer than the archive from the overlay
<cyphermox> I'll deal with this tomorrow
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-09
<franz_neptunus> cjwatson, we encountered an oem-config issue, please watch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1552621
<cjwatson> franz_neptunus: I don't work on this routinely any more
<franz_neptunus> cjwatson, could you tell me whom I can ask for help? thanks!
<cjwatson> franz_neptunus: try cyphermox
<franz_neptunus> cyphermox, We found issue on oem-config, please have a look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1552621
#ubuntu-installer 2016-03-10
<streulma> cyphermox ?
<cyphermox> hi
<streulma> 16.04 installer disabled my Secure Boot
<streulma> in Shim
<streulma> how can I enable it again ?
<cyphermox> sudo mokutil --enable-validation
<cyphermox> but it's *supposed* to disable it, if you have any dkms package installed, as otherwise soon those modules will not be loaded by the kernel
<cyphermox> by "soon", I mean possibly next week
<streulma> is Secure Boot then also disabled on PC's where you CAN'T disable Secure Boot ?
<streulma> cyphermox you are a life saver !
<cyphermox> you can't "can't disable Secure Boot" when it comes to Linux
<cyphermox> ie. the change is done in shim and thus does not affect Windows at all
<cyphermox> the update that does this also should be asking you to confirm before applying the change
<streulma> so you can install Linux on all pc's from now? :-o
<cyphermox> well, that depends
<cyphermox> some weird BIOSes may not be able to do the right thing
<streulma> I have an asus notebook
<cyphermox> ie. if you can't boot EFI, it's not going to install in EFI, and thus won't do anything to Secure Boot
<streulma> no but on some you can't disable secure boot
<cyphermox> I don't know
<cyphermox> the Ubuntu CDs are signed, so you should be able to boot them even with Secure Boot enabled, provided that the BIOS has a Microsoft key loaded to verify the signature -- most do
<streulma> I thought, ah :-) they disable secure boot in shim so they found a way to do it without affecting the bios
<cyphermox> what we're changing is some kind of flag that only affects things loaded via shim
<cyphermox> and *only* if there are dkms packages detected, otherwise it's unnecessary to disable Secure Boot
<streulma> virtualbox needs dkms
<cyphermox> yes, that's possible
<streulma> and for Fedora you need to self sign and probe with mokutil
<cyphermox> right
<streulma> in Ubuntu it is signed with the Canonical key I think
<cyphermox> you can still do that, we're just making it possible for users to skip the self-signing part because it's a little complicated, and instead disable shim validation
<streulma> ah, :-)
<cyphermox> we'll do some thing to make it easy for users to self-sign instead in the future
#ubuntu-installer 2017-03-06
<CarlFK> what is the kernel parameter for:  #d-i hw-detect/load_firmware boolean true
<CarlFK> (and I want it to be false so it stops asking)
<CarlFK> append vga=788 initrd=debian-installer/amd64/initrd.gz hw-detect/load_firmware=false auto=true interface=auto url=http://dc10b
<CarlFK> It didn't ask about nonfree firmware, but now it is asking about wifi and "can't find network"
<CarlFK> oh wait.. that's debian, not ubuntu.
<CarlFK> never mind :p
<CarlFK> well... if someone knows how to tell the debian installer to stop asking me,  without breaking the rest of the ntwork...
#ubuntu-installer 2017-03-07
<CarlFK> where can I find docs or something for in-target ?
<CarlFK> "apt-install or in-target is already running... "
<CarlFK> #ansible sivel: CarlFK: that indicates that you do not have /dev/shm which is required for multiprocessing SemLock
<CarlFK> that was using chroot /target - I suspect in-target would address that
#ubuntu-installer 2017-03-09
<scootergrisen_> How can i get danish translation included in the Ubuntu ISO files?
<_ruben> hi, not sure if this is the place to ask, but is there some "easy" way to mimic the installers behaviour when using say debootstrap? or put differently: how would/should one go about installing ubuntu server into a directory instead of an actual system?
<_ruben> tried making sense out of the various seeds, but couldnt really destile a nice clean "default list of packages" from that. that'd be a great start already
<xnox> _ruben, just use ubuntu base tarballs? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-base/releases/xenial/release/
<xnox> it's a debootstrap of minimal server install, sans bootloader/kernel
<xnox> a good starting point for e.g. containers and/or custom kernel/bootloader scenarios
<_ruben> xnox: that's more or less what I already got by using debootstrap myself. looking for something that comes close to having actually install "ubuntu server"
<_ruben> perhaps i should just do a preseeded installation and pull an image from the result, though was wondering if there'd be a (not too convoluted) alternative to that
<_ruben> background: i want to move away from installer based installs to image based installs for my vms
<xnox> _ruben, ubuntu uses seeds... to generate metapackages.
<xnox> _ruben, thus apt install ubuntu-server is the same as using seeds to figure out what should be included.
<xnox> _ruben, the Tasks too, are generated from seeds
<xnox> _ruben, thus you can also do $ apt install server^
<xnox> but that's neaty gretty details.
<xnox> there are bigger and smaller metapackages and tasks for you to pick and choose how you want to do things.
<_ruben> xnox: i reached that point myself just now (the server^ part is)
<_ruben> seems i "need" standard^ too (when using my debootstrap env as base)
<xnox> yes
<cyphermox> yeah, you need both standard^ and server^ usually
<cyphermox> not *much* is missing if you don't have standard, but just enough to be occasionally annoying
<cyphermox> you can use tasksel to have a graphical way to pick the actual task you want
<cyphermox> from that point you can pick say "OpenSSH server" and "Mail server" and have the same story as what the ubuntu-server install does
<cyphermox> _ruben: ^
<_ruben> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2018-03-09
<jibel> cyphermox, on ubiquity r6592 you added a dependency on sensible-browser but this package does not exist. Did you mean sensible-utils?
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I trying ubuntuserver 18.04, when installation finish, where can I found log installation?
<CarlFK> sacarde: /var/log/installer/  syslog
<sacarde> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2020-03-06
<gsedej> hi. I trying to report bug with 20.04 installer with EFI. which package should I select in bugs.launchpad
<xnox> gsedej:  depends on which installer you used.
<xnox> gsedej:  for desktop => ubiquity; for server => subiquity; for deprecated d-i server => debian-installer
<gsedej> xnox, ok thanks
<gsedej> i have further question before posting bug report. I already asked in #ubuntu+1. Should I copy question here?
<gsedej> I have issue with desktop ubuntu-installer on EFI system. System has 1 ssd (with existging EFI 18.04). I am trying to install 20.04 EFI on external USB drive. Problem is that 20.04 installer uses EFI-system-partition from internal SSD drive (and brakes GRUB)
<gsedej> I reported bug. Should I add more info? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1866358
<xnox> gsedej:  that's actually a known issue =( one has to manually fixup grub installation onto the usb stick ESP, rather than the internal drive..... =/
<xnox> we really ought to fix that properly
